# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  مهم : مارکت های جهانی اندروید

## hamedjj

با سلام به همه اندرویدی ها
من یه برنامه نوشتم و تو مارکت های ایرانی قرار دادم
حالا می خوام در مارکت های جهانی برنامه ام را به صورت پولی قرار بدم
می خواستم بدونم کسی راحشو میدونه؟
کسی تا حالا با مارکت های خارجی کار کرده
من چند تا برنامه و بازی ایرانی دیدم که تو گوگل پلی به صورت پولی وجود داشت
البته ملاک من گوگل پلی نیست و مارکت های زیاد دیگری وجود دارد.
هر کی نظری داره یا چیزی میدونه لطفا بگه؟
چند جا خوندم که میشه تحریم ها را دور زد اما نگفتن چطوری
خواهش می کنم اگه چیزی میدونین اینجا بیان کنید.
در یکی از تاپیک های این انجمن این موضوع بیان شد اما هیچ جوابی بهش داده نشد

در آخر هم یک عکس براتون میزارم که درباره مارکت های جهانی و مخصوص هر کشوری را توضیح میده
البته مارکت های دیگری هم هست که در این عکس نیامده

----------


## hamedjj

راستی این سایت ادعا داره که برای برنامه نویسان درگاه پی پال درست می کنه اگر کسی باهاش کار کرده یه آماری به ما بده
اما درباره نرم افزار های اندرویدی چیزی نگفته
برای گوگل پلی باید حساب مالی گوگل داشت
برای اندروید پیت باید حساب پی پال داشت (حساب پی پال میشه درست کرد) اما اندروید پیت وابسته به گوگل پلی است
اگر هم مارکتی میشناسین که با webmoney یا liberty reserve کار کنه بگین

اینم سایت :

http://starsoheil.ir

----------


## hamedjj

یه سری آدرس براتون میزارم که لیست مارکت ها و توضیحات لازم را بهتون میده


Android appstores list at CodeNgo publishing servicehttp://www.techinasia.com/10-android-app-stores-china/http://www.gizchina.com/2012/08/14/2...pps-downloads/A List of Mobile Appstores by MobyAffiliateshttp://techcrunch.com/2013/04/05/china-app-makers/http://www.wipconnector.com/appstoreshttp://www.android-markets-info.com/...d-markets-listhttp://www.ubi-nuri.com/

----------


## hamedjj

-به صورت پرداخت دورن برنامه ای میشه در مارکت های جهانی کار کرد
نه به این صورت که از api گوگل استفاده کنی
یه سری سایت ها این قابلیت را برای شما فراهم می کنند که پرداخت درون برنامه ای در برنامه خود بگذارید
در ضمن اون سایت ها چند (3-5% فکر کنم) از درآمد شما کم می کند اما گوگل پلی 30% (درصد دقیقشو نمیدونم)
.
.
- درباره تبلیغات موبایلی (درون برنامه) هم همچنین یه سری سایت ها برای این تبلیغات وجود دارد

مهم اینه که این سایت ها به ایرانی بودن شما کاری ندارند ولی گوگل مشکل داره
شما ثبت نام میکنید و کسب درآمد می کنید و درآمد خودتون را از طریق صرافی به ریال تبدیل میکنید
اما من دنبال یکی از این سایت ها می گردم که با وب مانی که ایران را تحریم نکرده و خیلی هم معروفه کار کنه
اگه شما پیدا کردید حتما خبر بدهید
فعلا

----------


## hamedjj

*پرداخت درون برنامه ای با MoVend*

MoVend یک پلتفرم پرداخت پول جهانی در داخل برنامه های موبایل است. برنامه  نویسان با استفاده از این پلتفرم قادر خواهند بود تا از طریق این پلتفرم  (API های این پلتفرم) برنامه ها و سرویس های خود را به فروش برسانند.

موارد زیر عللی است که چرا برنامه نویسان باید از MoVend استفاده کنند: ۱) *۹۳٫۵ ملیون کاربر از ۱۹۰ کشور قادر به خریداری برنامه شما می باشند.* MoVend از روشهای مختلف پرداخت پول مانند خرید از طریق اپراتور و Paypal پشتیبانی میکند.
 ۲) *MoVend به شما کمک میکند تا در زمان و پول صرفه جویی کنید درحالیکه کمکتان میکند تا درآمد نیز داشته باشید.*
 ۳) *MoVend به راحتی به برنامه شما اضافه میشود و بخش پشتیبانی آن همیشه فعال است.*
 ۴) *MoVend به شما کمک میکند تا برنامه تان را در کل دنیا در معرض فروش قرار دهید.*
 ==================================================  ===========
 برای اطلاعات بیشتر راجع به این سیستم جالب و قدرتمند مالی به سایت آن رجوع کنید: * www.MoVend.com*


لینک کامل این مطلب در سایت kamalan :
http://www.kamalan.com/?p=775

----------


## hamedjj

بعضی از مارکت های جهانی اندروید همراه با آدرس وبسایت های آنها:

Amazon Appstore    www.developer.amazon.com/welcome.html
AndAppStore             www.andappstore.com
Androidguys             store.androidguys.com/home.asp
Andspot Market          www.andspot.com
GetJar                  www.getjar.com
Handango                www.handango.com
Mplayit™                www.mplayit.com
PocketGear              www.pocketgear.com
Shop4Apps™                www.developer.motorola.com/shop4apps/
SlideMe                 www.slideme.org
Youpark                 www.youpark.com
Zeewe                   www.zeewe.com
androidpit        www.androidpit.com

----------


## sinan33ss

baraye inkar bayad ye taghiyr dahandeye ip ba ip sabet bekharid va yek visacard verify shode ba hesabe paypal ke hodoodan mishe 500 toman bad be rahaty mitoonin  barname ro ro google play bezarin poolesham be hesabe pay paletoon mire ke mitoonin be rahaty ba visa card bardasht koninesh

----------


## hamedjj

از طریق پرداخت درون برنامه ای بهترین راه درآمد زایی است
برنامه های رایگان راحت بر روی گوگل پلی یا هر مارکت دیگری قرار می گیرند.
سیستم های پرداخت درون برنامه ای زیادی وجود دارند که در بالا به یکی از آنها اشاره کردم
حالا من دنبال سیستمی می گردم که از بانک های webmoney یا libertyreserve پشتیبانی کند که ایران را تحریم نکرده اند
اگه شما پیدا کردیدحتما خبر دهید
اگه پیدا نشد باید به همین روش که دوستمون گفتن عمل کنیم

----------


## hamedjj

بچه فکر کنم مشکل حل شد
نیازی نیست که یه درگاه پرداخت درون برنامه ای با وب مانی که گفته بودم داشته باشید
البته فکر کنم وجود نداشته باشه
آدرس زیر نمایندگی رسمی وب مانی تو ایران است که ویزا کارت به نام شما متصل به حساب وب مانی ایجاد می کند که با پاسپورت می توانید یک حساب ویرفای شده در وبمانی داشته باشید.
ویزا کارت خود را در حساب developer گوگل پلی وارد می کنید و برنامه ی خود را می فروشید و دریافت خود را از طریق وب مانی انجام می دهید.
نه فقط در مارکت گوگل پلی در همه ی مارکت های جهانی.
حساب وب مانی هم که می دونید با ایران هیچ مشکلی نداره و مستقیم میشه تو بانک نقدش کرد یا از همان نمایندگی وب مانی تو ایران استفاده کنید.

لینک توضیحات :
http://farhadsalimi.com/?p=274

نمایندگی وب مانی در ایران:
http://farhadexchange.com


حالشو ببرین
چشیم

----------


## abbasalim

خوبه اگه موفق شدین بگین D:

----------


## sajadpm

سلام دوستان ، من می خواستم برنامه ام رو که به صورت رایگان است رو در گوگل پلی منتشر کنم ؟ آیا راهی است ؟ کسی تا حالا منتشر کرده ؟

----------


## hamedjj

منم یه برنامه دارم که می خواستم به طور رایگان منتشر کنم
اما وقتی این را پولی و دور زدن تحریم را فهمیدم می خوام امتحان کنم ببینم میشه و به بچه ها بگم که دیگه همه راحت بشن
برای رایگان فقط باید آی پی خودتو عوض کنی و اکانتی که میسازی اطلاعات ایران توش نباشه دیگه بعد میفرستی
البته من هنوز خودم چیزی نفرستادم ولی شما وقت تلف نکن
تا خودت نری دنبالش راحشو نمی فهمی
امیدوارم موفق بشی
اگه اوکی شد اینجا یه پیام بزار

----------


## rubiks.kde

> منم یه برنامه دارم که می خواستم به طور رایگان منتشر کنم
> اما وقتی این را پولی و دور زدن تحریم را فهمیدم می خوام امتحان کنم ببینم میشه و به بچه ها بگم که دیگه همه راحت بشن
> برای رایگان فقط باید آی پی خودتو عوض کنی و اکانتی که میسازی اطلاعات ایران توش نباشه دیگه بعد میفرستی
> البته من هنوز خودم چیزی نفرستادم ولی شما وقت تلف نکن
> تا خودت نری دنبالش راحشو نمی فهمی
> امیدوارم موفق بشی
> اگه اوکی شد اینجا یه پیام بزار


اوایل که تازه برنامه نویسی آندورید رو معرفی کرده بودن ، قبل از استفاده از گوگل پلی این کار به راحتی صورت میگرفت ولی الان شما برا ثبت نام به عنوان برنامه نویس باید یک حساب بانکی معتبر که حداقل 25 دلار داشته باشه ، باید داشته باشید.

----------


## hamedjj

آره اینو یادم رفت
باید به همون روشی که در بالا گفتم یه مستر کارت برا خودتون درست کنین دیگه مشکل حل میشه

----------


## asefy2008

> آره اینو یادم رفت
> باید به همون روشی که در بالا گفتم یه مستر کارت برا خودتون درست کنین دیگه مشکل حل میشه


به نظرم این حساب بانکی باید تو اون کشور هایی باشه که خود گوگل معرفی کرده.  این چه کنیم؟

----------


## hamedjj

اینها مارکت های جهانی هستند و تمام افراد جهان از هر جای این دنیا می توانند برنامه بفرستند
من خودم برنامه های عربی پولی تو گوگل دیدم
در ضمن فکر کنم روسیه با اون عظمتش را قبول دارد
فقط به مارکت گوگل پلی هم فکر نکنید
20 تا دیگه هم هست

----------


## sajadpm

> اینها مارکت های جهانی هستند و تمام افراد جهان از هر جای این دنیا می توانند برنامه بفرستند
> من خودم برنامه های عربی پولی تو گوگل دیدم
> در ضمن فکر کنم روسیه با اون عظمتش را قبول دارد
> فقط به مارکت گوگل پلی هم فکر نکنید
> 20 تا دیگه هم هست


مارکتی را می شناسید که ایرانی ها به اون مراجعه کنند و جهانی باشد ؟ ممنون می شوم معرفی کنید ...

----------


## hamedjj

والا مارکتی که ایرانی ها بهش مراجعه کنند را نمی دونم چون اصلا در مورد این مسائل هیچ بحثی در اینترنت نمیشه و بخاطر همین من این تاپیک را باز کردم
اما اگر منظورتون تحریم هاست می توانید با استفاده از الکسا یه کاری کرد.
آدرس سایت را وارد الکسا کنید و ببینید اون سایت ماله کدون کشوره
مثلا yandex ماله روسیه هست و اگر جهانی بود قطعا ایران تحریم قرار نمیداد اما این مارکت جهانی نیست.

حالا چرا دنبال همچین مارکتی هستی؟
تنها مشکل ما بانک بود که همشون ایرانی ها را تحریم کرده بودند که با روش بالا اینم حل شد
ایرانی ها دنبال سایت هایی نیستند که با ایران مشکلی نداشته باشه
دنبال سایت هایی هستند که با بانک هایی کار کنه (مثل webmoney) که ایران را تحریم نکرده باشند
الان سایت شرط بندی leonbets تو ایران خیلی ترفدار داره .. چون ماله روسیه هست و با وب مانی هم کار میکنه
تو میتونی با پاسپورت به طور رسمی تو وبمانی حساب باز کنی (مثل بانک خودمون با کارت ملی)
بعد یه مستر کارت میگیری که به وب مانی وصل بشه و پولاتو از وب مانی به بانک ایران حواله می کنی.
تو گوگل پلی و بقیه مارکت های اسم خودتو درست میدی اما با تغییر آی پی و اطلاعات موقعیت الکی می تونی رد گم کنی.
اونا هم می خوان پولتو بریزن فقط اطلاعات حسابتو چک می کنند (نام و نام خانوادگی و...)
در ضمن امنیت وبمانی خیلی بالاست و به هیچ عنوان اطلاعاتتو به هیچ شرکت یا سازمانی نمیده
به همین خاطر شرکت های هرمی از این بانک استفاده می کردند.

فکر کنم توضیحات کاملی داده باشم
اگه سوالی داشتی در خدمتم

----------


## salazars

> والا مارکتی که ایرانی ها بهش مراجعه کنند را نمی دونم چون اصلا در مورد این مسائل هیچ بحثی در اینترنت نمیشه و بخاطر همین من این تاپیک را باز کردم
> اما اگر منظورتون تحریم هاست می توانید با استفاده از الکسا یه کاری کرد.
> آدرس سایت را وارد الکسا کنید و ببینید اون سایت ماله کدون کشوره
> مثلا yandex ماله روسیه هست و اگر جهانی بود قطعا ایران تحریم قرار نمیداد اما این مارکت جهانی نیست.
> 
> حالا چرا دنبال همچین مارکتی هستی؟
> تنها مشکل ما بانک بود که همشون ایرانی ها را تحریم کرده بودند که با روش بالا اینم حل شد
> ایرانی ها دنبال سایت هایی نیستند که با ایران مشکلی نداشته باشه
> دنبال سایت هایی هستند که با بانک هایی کار کنه (مثل webmoney) که ایران را تحریم نکرده باشند
> ...


سلام حامد جان ممنون از این پستت من خودم خیلی دنبال این موضوع میگشتم اینجا پیداش کردم...فقط می خواستم بدونم شما موفق شدین تو این کار ؟ اگر نه چه مشکلی واستون پیش اومد؟

----------


## hamedjj

من هنوز برای مارکت های جهانی برنامه ای ننوشتم
قاعدتا برای مارکت های جهانی باید برنامه حرفه ای و کاربردی ساخت
اما بزودی یه حساب مسترکارت برای خودم باز میکنم

فکر نمیکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد
تنها مشکل ایرانی ها تحریم بودن بانک های اینترنتی بود و با این مسترکارت حل شد و میتونیم با تمام سایت های جهان کار کنیم.
البته چند تا سایت مانند گوگل و اپل (بعضی سایت های آمریکایی) ایران را تحریم کردند و راحت میشه دورشون زد
وگرنه بقیه سایت های دنیا هیچ مشکلی ندارند و خیلی ها با این کارت در معروف ترین سایت های شرط بندی و لاتاری شرکت میکنند.
حتی میتونید از فروشگاه های جهانی که ماله چین هستند (اسمشون خاطرم نیست) خرید کنید و بعضی هاشون ارسال رایگان به ایران داشتند.

مشکل فقط بانک بود نه چیز دیگه
تو تبلیغات موبایلی و سیستم درون خرید که میتونید از سرویس دهنده هایی به جز گوگل که در بالا گفتم استفاده کنید.

----------


## handinux

> بچه فکر کنم مشکل حل شد
> نیازی نیست که یه درگاه پرداخت درون برنامه ای با وب مانی که گفته بودم داشته باشید
> البته فکر کنم وجود نداشته باشه
> آدرس زیر نمایندگی رسمی وب مانی تو ایران است که ویزا کارت به نام شما متصل به حساب وب مانی ایجاد می کند که با پاسپورت می توانید یک حساب ویرفای شده در وبمانی داشته باشید.
> ویزا کارت خود را در حساب developer گوگل پلی وارد می کنید و برنامه ی خود را می فروشید و دریافت خود را از طریق وب مانی انجام می دهید.
> نه فقط در مارکت گوگل پلی در همه ی مارکت های جهانی.
> حساب وب مانی هم که می دونید با ایران هیچ مشکلی نداره و مستقیم میشه تو بانک نقدش کرد یا از همان نمایندگی وب مانی تو ایران استفاده کنید.
> 
> لینک توضیحات :
> ...


از راه حلی که ارایه کردید تشکر می کنم اما چندتا مشکل وجود داره.
یک اینکه بانک روسی که این خدمات رو میده سایتش فیلتره.این شک رو به آدم القا میکنه نکنه به خاطر معتبر نبودن و یا نبود امنیت مالی برای ایرانیان سایت این بانک فیلتر شده؟
دوم اینکه نمایندگی که معرفی شده گواهی https ش اعتبار نداره یا Expire شده و اینکه این نمایندگی فقط برای صدور کارت نزدیک به 300 هزارتومان مطالبه میکنه.
نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## hamedjj

خوب در مورد فیلتر شدن وب مانی عرض کنم که تا پارسال فیلتر نبود
اما چون شرکت های هرمی از این بانک ها استفاده میکردند و چون امنیت وب مانی و بانک لیبرتی رزرو اینقدر بالاست که اطلاعات کاربرانش را به هیچ سازمان یا ارگانی نمیده به همین دلیل فیلتر شد.

درمورد نمایندگی هم بگم فکر نکنم نمایندگی نیازی به گواهی https داشته باشه
همانند نمایندگی های perfectmoney در ایران و تمام صرافی ها که ندارند
در ضمن این نمایندگی در خود سایت وبمانی معرفی شده که می توانید با بازدید از سایت بانک از این موضوع مطلع شوید

اگر شما یه سرچ تو گوگل بکنی میفهمی که معروفترین این بانک ها که ایرانی ها ازش استفاده میکنند کدام است
خیلی از ایرانی ها فقط تو سایت leonbets.com شرط بندی میکنند چون وب مانی را قبول داره و تا الان به هیچ مشکلی بر نخوردند

در آخر هم بگم که شما میتوانید از وب مانی به صورت مستقیم و بدون هیچ واسطه ای (صرافی) پول خود وارد بانک ایران بکنید.

----------


## vice_city

سلام.
یه سوال خارج از بحث دارم ولی ممنون میشم جواب بدید.

توی مارکت ایرانی بازار یه سری برنامه ها دیدم که فروشی بودن ، ساخت افراد ایرانی که توی فروشگاه میفروشن. مثلا یکیشون اونجا زده قیمت هزار تومن و تعداد نصب 100.000 نسخه.
این رقم ها واقعیه؟ یعنی اون برنامه (خیلی ساده) 100.000 ضربدر 1000 مساوی 100000000 تومن فروخته؟

----------


## hamedjj

نه اینطور نیست
مثلا شما یک برنامه بخرید و آن را پاک کنید و دوباره از مارکت دانلود کنید و چند بار این کار را انجام دهید در صفحه برنامه مینویسه تعداد دانلود مثلا 5 بار اما در پنل توسعه دهنده تعداد خرید 1 بار نوشته شده
ولی اصولا فکر کنم 70 به 30 باشه یعنی 70 درصد ار رقمی که اونجاست خرید شده و 30 درصد دوباره دانلود شده
البته بستگی به تعداد آپدیت برنامه هم داره

----------


## vice_city

ممنون.
بنظرتون یه برنامه خوب و موفق تو فروشگاه بازار تا چقد میتونه درآمد داشته باشه؟
میانگین.

----------


## hamedjj

بستگی داره
اگر مانند گنجینه پیام خیلی معروف بشه باشه بالای 100 میلیون
خوب میشه گفت 50 - 60 میلیون
متوسط هم 20 تومان
معمولی هم 4 -5 تومان 

ولی مثلا بازی فروت کرفت که درون خریده و کالای مصرفی داره درآمدزایی همیشه ادامه داره..
مثلا یکی از معروف ترین بازی های موبایل پوکره که ماشالله مثلا 100 دلار طرف میده و چند میلیون ژتون میگیره و بازی میکنه و وقتی باخت دوباره میخره و این تا 10 سال دیگه هم ادامه داره.
همش هم مجازی و هیچ پول حقیقی وسط نمیاد
کلا کالاهای مصرفی تو بازی ها بهتر میشه استفاده کرد و به همین دلیل همه سمت بازی سازی میرن و درنتیجه این میشه که 80 درصد از درآمد اندرویدی از طریق بازیهاست.

----------


## vice_city

راهی هست که بشه مخاطب رو بهتر شناخت؟
مثلا اینکه چقد کاربر اندرویدی متصل به بازار در ایران داریم.
و اینکه بیشترین غلاقه مشتری ها به چه چیزیه و چه سبکی و ...

----------


## hamedjj

از همین فردا شروع کن تو بازار تمام برنامه ها را بازدید کن
ببین کدوم سبک را بیشتر دانلود میکنند

با این سوالات این پست از موضوع اصلیش دور میشه

----------


## M0TR!X

الان یه سایت خارجی نیس که بشه باهاش کار کرد؟ بدون دردسر و دور زدن؟

ایران رو ساپورت کنه

----------


## hamedjj

آره هست
میتونی آدرس سایت را در سایت الکسا وارد کنی و ببینی که اون سایت ماله کدوم کشوره 
به جز امریکا بقیه کشورها با ایران مشکلی ندارند

----------


## hamedjj

به تازگی یک پول دیجیتال به نام بیت کوین وارد اینترنت شده که مثل اینکه آینده خرید های اینترنتی به این پول دیجیتال ختم میشه
خوشبختانه این پول وابسته به هیچ دولتی نیست و ایران را هم تحریم نکرده و حتی سایت اصلی صفحه فارسی هم داره
فعلا که هنوز خیلی در سایت ها همه گیر نشده اما تا چند سال دیگه صددرصد تمامی سایت ها و همچنین دانشگاه ها با این ارز کار میکنند.
الان قیمت هر سکه بیت کوین از 1000 دلار گذشته

اگر همین طور پیش بره دیگه تو هیچ فروشگاه اندرویدی هیچ مشکلی بابت تحریم بانکی نداریم.
هنوز هم سیستم پرداخت درون برنامه ای که این ارز را ساپورت کنه پیدا نکردم اما در صورت مشاهده حتما در این تاپیک براتون قرار میدم.

توضیحات بیشتر درباره این ارز دیجیتال را میتوانید از وبسایت ها زیر دریافت کنید
سایت رسمی بیت کوین :
https://bitcoin.org/fa

سایت های ایرانی تخصصی بیت کوین :
http://pooolfa.com
http://www.coinava.com

----------


## hamedjj

*باز شدن درهای samsung app برای ایرانیان درتاریخ 1393/1/16*

متن خبر :

وزیر ارتباطات ضمن انتقاد از عدم دسترسی کاربران ایرانی به برنامه‌های  سامسونگ، به نماینده این شرکت در ایران مهلت داد تا برای حل این مشکل اقدام  کند.

به گزارش ایتنا از ایسنا، محمود واعظی دراین باره اظهار کرد:  مدتی است که امکان استفاده از Samsung apps برای خریداران گوشی سامسونگ  مقدور نیست، با توجه به اینکه حمایت از حقوق مصرف کنندگان یکی از  برنامه‌های اصلی بنده است، مراتب از طریق مذاکره نماینده وزارت ارتباطات و  فناوری اطلاعات با نمایندگی سامسونگ پیگیری شده و با توجه به بهبود فضای  حاکم بر کسب و کار شرکت‌های بین‌المللی در کشور، رفع موانع موجود و میزان  قابل توجه سهم بازار گوشی سامسونگ، مقرر شد نمایندگی مذکور پس از اعمال  تنظیمات و تغییرات لازم از تاریخ ۱۳۹۳/۱/۱۶ سرویس مذکور را در اختیار  کاربران ایرانی قرار دهد.

منبع

----------


## hamedjj

*توقف ارائه‎ی خدمات ویزا کارت و مستر کارت در روسیه*
دو مجموعه کارت‌های اعتباری آمریکایی ویزا کارت و مستر کارت، ارائه  خدمان به بانک‌های روسی را متوقف کردند. این اقدام یک روز پس از آن صورت  گرفت که آمریکا، بسته‌ای جدید از تحریم‌ها علیه روسیه را اعلام کرد.


  به گزارش سرویس بین الملل سیتنا به نقل از خبرگزاری فرانسه، بانک روسیه  که مشمول تحریم‌های آمریکا شده است، روز جمعه ۲۱ مارس در بیانیه‌ای اعلام  کرد: «بدون هشدار سابق خدمات ویزا کارت و مستر کارت به مشتریانمان متوقف  شد.»

  بانک «اس‌ام بی» که آن را ارکادی و بورس روتنبرگ، دو برادر قرار گرفته  در فهرست تحریم‌های آمریکا اداره می‌کنند نیز اعلام کرد که مشتریانش  نمی‌توانند توسط مسترکارت و ویزا کارت، پول‌های خود را از عابر بانک‌ها،  دریافت کنند.

  به طور عملی، مشتریان این بانک‌ها دیگر نمی‌توانند، پول‌های خود را مگر  از عابر بانک‌ها یا بانک‌های شریکشان، دریافت کنند. همچنین آن‌ها دیگر  نمی‌توانند با کارت‌های اعتباری خود خرید کنند.

  باراک اوباما رئیس جمهوری امریکا پنجشنبه بلند‌تر شدن فهرست افرادی را  اعلام کرد که مورد تحریم‌های واشینگتن هستند. شماری از بانکداران و سرمایه  داران نزدیک به ولادیمیر پوتین رئیس جمهوری روسیه، در این فهرست هستند.

  بر پایه تحریم‌ها، اموال احتمالی این افراد در آمریکا بلوکه می‌شود و  آن‌ها دیگر نمی‌توانند به خاک ایالات متحده بروند. همچنین حق داد و ستد با  شهروندان و شهروندان آمریکایی را ندارند. تحریم‌های جدید، چند بانک را نیز  شامل شد.

  این تحریم‌ها در واکنش به اقدام روسیه در اعزام نیروی نظامی به شبه جزیره کریمه و همچنین الحاق این منطقه به خاک خود صورت گرفته است.

----------


## perkas

اینجا هم میتونی یه paypal با موجودی 25 دلار به قیمت 70000 تومان تهیه کنی

----------


## mfaridi

خعیلی گرونه داداش

----------


## hamedjj

> اینجا هم میتونی یه paypal با موجودی 25 دلار به قیمت 70000 تومان تهیه کنی


پی پال اصلا بدرد نمیخوره چون باید خیلی مراقب باشی و محدودیت های زیادی داره
اگر حساب بلاک بشه ممکنه باز هم نشه

ولی اینی که من کفتم تو وبمانی حساب باز میکنی و مستر کارت شما به وب مانی متصل میشه.
با حساب وب مانی میتونی با آی پی ایران با این ویزا کارت کار کنی و تمام اسم و رسم خودت را ایرانی وارد کنی

----------


## perkas

> پی پال اصلا بدرد نمیخوره چون باید خیلی مراقب باشی و محدودیت های زیادی داره
> اگر حساب بلاک بشه ممکنه باز هم نشه
> 
> ولی اینی که من کفتم تو وبمانی حساب باز میکنی و مستر کارت شما به وب مانی متصل میشه.
> با حساب وب مانی میتونی با آی پی ایران با این ویزا کارت کار کنی و تمام اسم و رسم خودت را ایرانی وارد کنی


من از سال 80 سایت داشتم ( pc2ir.com تا سال86 )
مشکل اینه که ایرانیها جنبه ندارن بهشون اعتماد کنی - کلی پول ازم رفته تا حالا از طریق کلاهبردارهای این چنینی ( البته سو تفاهم نشه من تجربه شخصیم رو صرفا دارم میگم )
بهتر اینه که مستقیم یه حساب پی پل داشته باشی ( اگه بلدی خودت ایجاد کن اگه نه هم بده برات بسازن ) بعد هم با یه vps وصل شده و اقدام به انجام معاملات کرد

من یه سری 16000 دلار یه کلاهبردار ازم برد - و دیگه از اون موقه به بعد زیر مجموعه هیچ شرکتی عضو نشدم ( خودم پی پل و ویزا کارت فیزیکی دارم از رور هوس بانک انگلستان )

----------


## hamedjj

میشه بگین چطور پی پال ویرفای شده و ویزا کارت صادر شده از بانک انگلستان را برا خودتون از ایران درست کردید.
سقف تراکنش حساب را هم بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## perkas

> میشه بگین چطور پی پال ویرفای شده و ویزا کارت صادر شده از بانک انگلستان را برا خودتون از ایران درست کردید.
> سقف تراکنش حساب را هم بگید ممنون میشم


از ابزار استفاده کردم
با vps ( سرور مجازی از کشور آلمان ) در نتیجه آیپیم آلمان میفته
ویزا کارت فیزیکی رو یه سرافی برام جور کرد ( من خودم کارت بازرگانی دارم و آشنا زیاد دارم در این رابطه )
بعدش با استفاده از یه فیلم آموزشی خودم یه پی پل ساختم - ویزا کارتمو بهش معرفی کردم و .....

صرافی ها ویزا کارت یک بار مصرف دارن ( مثل کارتهای هدیه بانک پاسارگاد ) که از اونا هم میتونی استفاده کنی - البته من دادم یه حساب افتتاح کردن به نام خودم

تراکنش بستگی به خودت داره ( مثل یه حساب جاری که صبح میری پول میریزی آخر وقت در میاری ) میتونی تراکنش ایجاد کنی - کافیه یه سویفت ارزی داشته باشی تو ایران - بعد شما 2 حساب بانکی خواهید داشت که بین این دو حساب نقل و انتقال بده و تراکنش رو بالا ببر

----------


## hamedjj

سلام
من دیروز تو مارکت جهانی اندروید yandex ثبت نام کردم
خوشبختانه با ایران هیچ مشکلی نداره و باید حساب ارزی تو بانک ایران داشته باشی .... مستقیم با بانک کار میکنه (مثل کافه بازار)

*درباره* Yandex = *Yandex* بزرگترین موتور جستجوی روسیه است که یک قسمت برای مارکت اندروید برای خودش داره (دقیقا مثل گوگل) و بر اساس رتبه بندی سایت alexa ، رتبه شماره 1 در روسیه و 19 در جهان را داره. 

شما میتوانید برنامه های خودتان را در این مارکت به راحتی به فروش برسانید (البته به انگلیسی)
روسیه هم که میدونید ماشاالله چقدر جمعیت داره

اینم آمار بازدید کشورها:
  Russia
82.8%


  Ukraine
3.0%


  Kazakhstan
2.4%


  Belarus
2.0%


  Azerbaijan
1.6%




لینک دانلود YandexApp
http://m.store.yandex.com

لینک appstore:
http://store.yandex.com/

لینک توسعه دهندگان
https://developer.store.yandex.com/

----------


## hamedjj

سلام
طی بررسی های که انجام دادم فهمیدم که google با paypal دعوا داره و تو مارکت گوگل پلی از این سیستم پرداخت (paypal) پشتیبانی نمیکنه و از سیستم پرداخت خود google wallet پشتیبانی میکنه. (سایت ebay که سهامدار paypal هست هم از گوگل والت پشتیبانی نمیکنه)
شما باید یه ویزا یا مستر کارت داشته باشید و به حساب گوگل والت خودتون متصل کنید
البته این به نفع ماست چون گوگل والت اصلا مثل پی پال گیر نمیده.

بقیه مارکت ها هم از همون مستر کارت بشتیبانی میکنند ولی چند تا مارکت هستند که فقط از paypal پشتیبانی میکنند.. پس اگر می خواهید برنامه خودتون را در او مارکت ها قرار بدید باید یه حساب در این سیستم داشته باشید.

----------


## Nevercom

مسئله اینه که همون مستر کارد باید از بانکی در یکی از کشورهایی که گوگل درحال حاضر پشتیبانی می کنه، صادر شده باشه
که کشورهای نزدیک خودمون هیچ یک تو اون لیست نیستن

----------


## hamedjj

یعنی برنامه نویسان روسی که به مغزهای صنعت آی تی معروفند تا این حد که با این تحریم هایی که آمریکا برای روسیه قرار داد میکن ممکنه روسیه با آمریکا جنگ سرد دیجیتال را شروع کنه نمیتوانند برنامه تو گوگل پلی بزارند؟؟؟  :متفکر: 
با اون جمعیتی که روسیه داره...

من خودم برنامه های عربی تو گوگل پلی برای فروش دیدم

خواهشا لینک صفحه ای که کشور های مشخص شده توسط گوگل را بزارید یه نگاه بکنم

----------


## Nevercom

https://support.google.com/googlepla.../3539140?hl=en

این مبحث هم میتونه کمکتون کنه: نحوه کسب درآمد از برنامه نویسی آندروید؟

----------


## hamedjj

یه نگاه بندازم بهتون خبر میدم

----------


## hamedjj

اون لینک و تاپیک را قبلا دیده بودم
اگه اینطوری باشه پس فقط چند کشور هستند که میتوانند درمارکت گوگل کار بکنند که اینطور نیست
چون من قبلا تو اینترنت خودنده بودم که از بسیاری از کشور های دنیا برنامه نویسان اندروید از گوگل کسب درآمد میکنند.
دو حالت وجود داره :
1 - یا گوگل به جز گوگل والت به طور مستقیم با ویزا و مستر و کلا درگاه های بانکی دیگه کار میکنه (من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم و نمیدونم)
2 - یا کل برنامه نویسان دنیا آدرس ثبت نام درگوگل والت را جعلی وارد میکنند.

درآخر هم بگم اگه از گوگل والت نشه باید از طریق سیستم پرداخت درون برنامه در برنامه خود استفاده کنید و سیستم پرداخت هم ماله گوگل نباشه. (مثل MoVedn) .... در بقیه مارکت ها هیچ مشکلی نداره و میتونید مستقیم بفروشید
از مزیت استفاده از این سیستم های پرداخت اینه که از درآمد شما فقط 3 -5 درصد کم میشه نه 30%.

من به این قضیه شک دارم که کلا 12 -13 کشور با گوگل پلی کار می کنند.
چون گوگل اینقدر احمق نیست که همچین پتانسیلی را از دست بده
بعضی از بازی ها و برنامه های معروف هم ماله اون کشور هایی که جزو این دسته نیستند
من تحقیق میکنم و بهتون خبر میدم

----------


## Nevercom

وقتی شما قصد فروش برنامه رو داشته باشید باید اکانت گوگل والت رو ایجاد کنید، اونجا هم باید اطلاعات کارت اعتباریتون رو وارد کنید، که قسمتی از اطلاعات مربوط میشه به کشور و Billing Address
تو این لیست بیشتر از ۳۰ کشور هستن که گوگل با بانک های اون کشور کار می کنه، هرکس دیگه هم بخواد برنامه ی پولی بزاره باید تو یکی از اون کشورها حساب بانکی داشته باشه.
البته کشورهای بیشتری هربار به این لیست اضافه میشن.

این لیست کشورهایی هست که امکان خرید از Play Store رو دارن: https://support.google.com/googlepla.../table/3541286
برای خرید هم نیاز به کارت اعتباری هست

این تعبیر من از اطلاعاتی هست که گوگل ارائه داده، وگرنه شما تو امارات هم می تونید یک ویزا کارد یا مستر کارد داشته باشید، می تونید برنامه بخرید، اما گوگل نمیتونه با شما تصفیه حساب کنه.
به همین دلیل گمان می کنم داشتن ویزا کارد از هر کشوری به شما امکان دریافت پول از گوگل رو نمیده

----------


## sajadpm

> *باز شدن درهای samsung app برای ایرانیان درتاریخ 1393/1/16*
> 
> متن خبر :
> 
> وزیر ارتباطات ضمن انتقاد از عدم دسترسی کاربران ایرانی به برنامه‌های  سامسونگ، به نماینده این شرکت در ایران مهلت داد تا برای حل این مشکل اقدام  کند.
> 
> به گزارش ایتنا از ایسنا، محمود واعظی دراین باره اظهار کرد:  مدتی است که امکان استفاده از Samsung apps برای خریداران گوشی سامسونگ  مقدور نیست، با توجه به اینکه حمایت از حقوق مصرف کنندگان یکی از  برنامه‌های اصلی بنده است، مراتب از طریق مذاکره نماینده وزارت ارتباطات و  فناوری اطلاعات با نمایندگی سامسونگ پیگیری شده و با توجه به بهبود فضای  حاکم بر کسب و کار شرکت‌های بین‌المللی در کشور، رفع موانع موجود و میزان  قابل توجه سهم بازار گوشی سامسونگ، مقرر شد نمایندگی مذکور پس از اعمال  تنظیمات و تغییرات لازم از تاریخ ۱۳۹۳/۱/۱۶ سرویس مذکور را در اختیار  کاربران ایرانی قرار دهد.
> 
> منبع



سلام 

این یعنی میشه ما هم برنامه های رایگانمون رو در سامسونگ اپ قرار بدیم ؟

----------


## hamedjj

تا قبل از اینکه تحریم بشیم رایگان که خوب بود میتونستی برنامه هاتو پولی تو مارکت قرار بدی
اونم به ریال
بعد هم میتونستی درآمد خودتو تو حساب بانکی ایرانی بیاری (مثل بازار)

نمیدونم ولی به احتمال 80% دوباره میتونیم تو samsung app کار کنیم
امیدوارم

----------


## perkas

انتشار برنامه در گوگل پلی


مرحله اول افزودن موجودی گوگل والت هست که به صورت زیر باید عمل کنی :
1-به این آدرس برین " http://www.google.com/wallet/ "
2- ساین
3-Payment methods
4-افزودن مشخصات ویزا کارت و یا مشتر کارت

حالا نوبت به آپلود و انتشار برنامس
1-  https://play.google.com/apps/publish/signup/
2- در صورتی که موجودی گوگل والت بیشتر از 25 دلار بود مثل سایرمارکتها اپ- توضیحات-  آیکن و تصویر رو آپلود کرده و منتظر تایید بمون . در غیر اینصورت پیغام افزایش موجودی میدهد که روشش ذکر شد

نکته : ایمیلی که میخوای باهاش ثبت نام کنی مشخصات ایران نباشه - در صورت امکان از وی پی اس به جای وی پی ان استفاده کن چون سیستم تشخیص آی پی گوگل خیلی قویه ( البته پول نمیخوره و پول رو به صاحبانش پس میده من خودم چند خرید داشتم که از گوگل سورس خریدم بعد از اینکه گوگل فهمیده از ایرانم سرویسم رو قطع کرد ولی پولم رو هم به حسابم برگردوند )

----------


## hamedjj

> وقتی شما قصد فروش برنامه رو داشته باشید باید اکانت گوگل والت رو ایجاد کنید، اونجا هم باید اطلاعات کارت اعتباریتون رو وارد کنید، که قسمتی از اطلاعات مربوط میشه به کشور و Billing Address
> تو این لیست بیشتر از ۳۰ کشور هستن که گوگل با بانک های اون کشور کار می کنه، هرکس دیگه هم بخواد برنامه ی پولی بزاره باید تو یکی از اون کشورها حساب بانکی داشته باشه.
> البته کشورهای بیشتری هربار به این لیست اضافه میشن.
> 
> این لیست کشورهایی هست که امکان خرید از Play Store رو دارن: https://support.google.com/googlepla.../table/3541286
> برای خرید هم نیاز به کارت اعتباری هست
> 
> این تعبیر من از اطلاعاتی هست که گوگل ارائه داده، وگرنه شما تو امارات هم می تونید یک ویزا کارد یا مستر کارد داشته باشید، می تونید برنامه بخرید، اما گوگل نمیتونه با شما تصفیه حساب کنه.
> به همین دلیل گمان می کنم داشتن ویزا کارد از هر کشوری به شما امکان دریافت پول از گوگل رو نمیده


بابا *Nevercom* جان قلبمون را اوردی تو دهنمون که
این که روسیه رو ساپورت میکنه
وب مانی ماله روسیه هست و مستر کارت هم که از یه بانک روسی صادر میشه
Russia
✔
✔
USD



با دلار هم کار میکنه
میتونی اسم و رسم روسی برای خودت درست کنی و توش کار کنی ... هم تو گوگل والت و هم developer
اونا که به اطلاعات حساب شما در وب مانی دسترسی ندارند
فقط میتونن بفهمن کارت از کجا صادر شده

کلا از زندگی ناامید شده بودم
https://support.google.com/googlepla...ef_topic=16285

----------


## hamedjj

بچه ها این توافق نامه گوگل با برنامه نویسانه
بخونین بد نیست
اگه نکته خواصی دیدن اینجا اعلام کنید
https://play.google.com/about/develo...agreement.html

----------


## hamedjj

**
*مارکت soc.io*

مارکت sco.io یک مارکت روسی است که با کشور ایران هیچ مشکلی نداره و شما میتوانید به راحتی برنامه های خود را در این مارکت منتشر کنید.
برای دریافت درآمد خود از این مارکت باید حساب paypal یا credit card داشته باشید و میتوانید به دلار و یورو پول خود را برداشت کنید.
البته این مارکت از کاربران کمی برخوردار است و انتظار زیادی نباید داشته باشید.

http://soc.io/apps

----------


## vice_city

با تشکر از شما.
به نظر میاد بهترین کار پیدا کردن و لیست کردن فروشگاه های معتبر غیرگوگلی (مثل همین دو فروشگاه روسی که در این تاپیک معرفی شد) ، و جور کردن یه پی پال یا کردیت کارت ، و انتشار همزمان برنامه در همه فروشگاه ها با هم باشه.

اگه دوستان موافق هستند ، بیاید یه حرکتی بکنیم و لیست رو ایجاد کنیم.

----------


## hamedjj

> با تشکر از شما.
> به نظر میاد بهترین کار پیدا کردن و لیست کردن فروشگاه های معتبر غیرگوگلی (مثل همین دو فروشگاه روسی که در این تاپیک معرفی شد) ، و جور کردن یه پی پال یا کردیت کارت ، و انتشار همزمان برنامه در همه فروشگاه ها با هم باشه.
> 
> اگه دوستان موافق هستند ، بیاید یه حرکتی بکنیم و لیست رو ایجاد کنیم.


خوب لیست که تو همین تاپیک هست
نیازی نیست که درست کنی

با یه مستر کارت تو تمام مارکت های دنیا ( مخصوصا گوگل پلی ) میتونی برنامه منتشر کنی ... به جز چند تا فروشگاه که با paypal کار میکنند که با همون مستر کارت میتونی یه حساب paypal ویرفای شده داشته باشی.

این دوتا مارکت روسی فروش چندانی ندارند ... زیاد روشون حساب باز نکن.

----------


## vice_city

کدوم لیست؟ خواهشا

----------


## hamedjj

تو صفحه اول یه عکس هست که اسامی مارکت های جهانی و توضیحاتشون توش قرار داره
هر کدوم از اسامی مارکت ها را درون گوگل بزنی آدرس آنها میاد.

چند تا پست پایین تر آدرس بعضی مارکت ها جهانی (بعضی ها تو عکس بود و بعضی ها نبود ) با نام آنها را قرار دادم

تو یه پست همون وسط این دو تا پست یه سری ادرس قرار دادم که درباره مرکت های جهانی و بیشتر مارکت هایی برای هر کشور را نشان میده.

چی دیگه نیازه؟؟
اگه خواستی تک تک این آدرس ها با نام هر کدام را pdf کن بزار تو همین تاپیک همه ممنونت میشن.

این لینک هم ببینی دیگه نیازی به هیچی نداری:
http://www.onepf.org/appstores/

----------


## Nevercom

> خوب لیست که تو همین تاپیک هست
> نیازی نیست که درست کنی
> 
> با یه مستر کارت تو تمام مارکت های دنیا ( مخصوصا گوگل پلی ) میتونی برنامه منتشر کنی ... به جز چند تا فروشگاه که با paypal کار میکنند که با همون مستر کارت میتونی یه حساب paypal ویرفای شده داشته باشی.
> 
> این دوتا مارکت روسی فروش چندانی ندارند ... زیاد روشون حساب باز نکن.


برای اصلاح دیدگاهم می پرسم، شما از روی تجربه می فرمایید که با داشتن مستر کارت (مثلاً مستر کارتی که تو بانک امارات صادر شده) می تونید تو گوگل پلی برنامه رو منتشر و پول رو از گوگل بگیرید یا از این جهت میگید که بنا بر استدلال شخصی، با داشتن مستر کارت می تونید از فروشگاه ها خرید کنید و در نتیجه گوگل هم پول رو به حسابتون میریزه ؟

خیلی برام مهمه که بدونم کدوم یکی از این دو مورد هست و این که آیا شما مبلغی دریافت کردید یا خیر. چون می تونم به مستر کارت معتبر دسترسی داشته باشم.

----------


## hamedjj

من هنوز برنامه ای برای مارکت های جهانی نساختم و هیچ پولی هم دریافت نکردم
ولی
1 - مستر کارت از بانک روسی برای فرد صادر میشه
2 - مستر کارت به حساب وب مانی شما وصله که با ایران و بانک ایران هیچ مشکلی نداره
3 - برای کار با گوگل پلی باید از گوگل والت استفاده کنی (نه پی پال)
برای داشتن گوگل والت باید مستر یا ویزا کارت داشته باشید تا بهش متصل کنید (با کارت های هدیه هم میشه ولی فقط 3 بار حق برادشت دارید)
4 - گوگل والت اصلا مثل پی پال اینقدر گیر نمیده و حساب ها را بلوکه نمیکنه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
5 - قسمت توافق نامه گوگل برای برنامه نویسان تراکنش مالی با روسیه را تایید کرده.
Russia
✔
✔
USD




پس شما برنامه خودتون را در گوگل پلی منتشر میکنید و درآمدهای خودتون را وارد گوگل والت میکنید ... سپس درخواست دریافت پول میدید.  گوگل والت پول شما را که به کارت شما واریز کرد ، آن پول وارد حساب وب مانی شما میشه (وقتی به عابر بانک کسی پول میریزید وارد حساب بانکی طرف میشه دیگه نه تو کارتش ، کارت واسطه بین این دو است)   ..... ودر مرحله آخر حساب درآمد های خودتون را از حساب وب مانی یا از طریق صرافی یا حواله بین بانکی وارد بانک ایران میکنید.
یعنی انگار دقیقا گوگل والت داره با بانک وبمانی کار میکنه
گوگل هم از حساب ، نام شما و شماره کارت شما را داره و هیچ وقت به اطلاعات شما نمیتونه دسترسی پیدا کنه (وب مانی هم امنیتش واقعا بالاست و اطلاعات کاربرانش را به هیچ گروه و سازمانی نمیده)

به همین سادگی ... به همین خوشمزگی
درآخر هم بگم خواهشا این تاپیک را با دقت مطالعه کنید چون سوالات تکراریه

----------


## poorman

دوستان این مارکت سامسونگ چی شد قضیش ؟؟؟

من الان تو سایتش جایی پیدا نکردم برای ثبت نام توسعه دهنده
ولی دیدم چند تا برنامه فارسی به تازگی توش گذاشته شده 

شرایطش به چه صورت هست ؟

----------


## hamedjj

مرصی ا*ز poorman* جان که خبر داد .... یادم رفته بود
خوشبختانه سامسونگ ایران را در لیست کشورهای تحت پشتیبانی خود قرار داد و زبان فارسی هم ساپورت میکند
شما میتوانید همه ی برنامه ها را به پول ریال ایران خریداری کنید.
http://apps.samsung.com

در مورد بخش توسعه دهندگان که هنوز ایرانی ها مجوز برای انتشار برنامه ندارند اما میتوان با یک اکانت دیگه و ثبت نام به نام غیر ایرانی برنامه ها را منتشر کرد..
باز هم خوبه
http://developer.samsung.com

----------


## #root#

> مرصی ا*ز poorman* جان که خبر داد .... یادم رفته بود
> خوشبختانه سامسونگ ایران را در لیست کشورهای تحت پشتیبانی خود قرار داد و زبان فارسی هم ساپورت میکند
> شما میتوانید همه ی برنامه ها را به پول ریال ایران خریداری کنید.
> http://apps.samsung.com
> 
> در مورد بخش توسعه دهندگان که هنوز ایرانی ها مجوز برای انتشار برنامه ندارند اما میتوان با یک اکانت دیگه و ثبت نام به نام غیر ایرانی برنامه ها را منتشر کرد..
> باز هم خوبه
> http://developer.samsung.com


خود برنامشو از کجا میشه دانلود کرد؟ لینکی سراغ ندارین؟

فقط برای گوشی های خودشه یا بقیه هم میتونن استفاده کنن؟

----------


## hamedjj

> خود برنامشو از کجا میشه دانلود کرد؟ لینکی سراغ ندارین؟
> 
> فقط برای گوشی های خودشه یا بقیه هم میتونن استفاده کنن؟


منم دربه در دنبال برنامشم
تو سایت خودش که نیست

تو نت یا گوگل پلی باید سرچ کنیم

----------


## hamedjj

دانلود برنامه مارکت samsung app

http://apps.samsung.com/mars/mw/apk_...UNTRY_CODE=USA

----------


## molavy

> بچه فکر کنم مشکل حل شد
> نیازی نیست که یه درگاه پرداخت درون برنامه ای با وب مانی که گفته بودم داشته باشید
> البته فکر کنم وجود نداشته باشه
> آدرس زیر نمایندگی رسمی وب مانی تو ایران است که ویزا کارت به نام شما متصل به حساب وب مانی ایجاد می کند که با پاسپورت می توانید یک حساب ویرفای شده در وبمانی داشته باشید.
> ویزا کارت خود را در حساب developer گوگل پلی وارد می کنید و برنامه ی خود را می فروشید و دریافت خود را از طریق وب مانی انجام می دهید.
> نه فقط در مارکت گوگل پلی در همه ی مارکت های جهانی.
> حساب وب مانی هم که می دونید با ایران هیچ مشکلی نداره و مستقیم میشه تو بانک نقدش کرد یا از همان نمایندگی وب مانی تو ایران استفاده کنید.
> 
> لینک توضیحات :
> ...


لینک باز نمی شود

----------


## hamedjj

> لینک باز نمی شود


آره مثل اینکه باز نمیشه
یه کم صبر کنید تا تحقیق کنیم ببینیم قضیه چیه :متفکر:

----------


## abbasalim

سلام من در http://developer.1mobile.com ثبتنام کردم یه برنامه هم گذاشتم ببینم تاییید میشه یا نه البته به صورت رایگان

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام من در http://developer.1mobile.com ثبتنام کردم یه برنامه هم گذاشتم ببینم تاییید میشه یا نه البته به صورت رایگان


حتما خبرشو برسون

----------


## hamedjj

بچه ها اگر میخواهید از تبلیغات موبایل برای کسب درآمد استفاده کنید سایت های زیر این سرویس را ارائه میدهند که میتوانید از آنها به عنوان جایگزین admob گوگل استفاده کنید:


http://www.inmobi.com/
http://www.smaato.com/
http://www.mopub.com/
http://www.axonix.com/
http://mmedia.com/
http://www.airpush.com/
http://www.pulsemobile.com
http://www.millennialmedia.com
http://www.leadbolt.com

البته سایت های دیگری هم هستند که در صورت مشاهده در همین پست قرار میدم.

----------


## hamedjj

اسامی سایت هایی که میتوانید به عنوان جایگزین گوگل والت استفاده کنید (به صورت پرداخت درون برنامه ای)

https://www.paywithisis.com/
https://venmo.com/
https://www.dwolla.com/
http://www.paypal.com/
http://www.movend.com/
http://www.zooz.com/
https://fortumo.com
http://mobecommerce.net/
https://squareup.com/
http://urbanairship.com/products
http://www.lifelock.com/services/mobile/
http://chirpify.com/
http://www.icache.com/
http://www.text2pay.com/tap2pay/
http://www.moneris.com/en/Products-S...yment-App.aspx


این لینک را حتما بخوانید که توضیحات بسیار خوبی درباره معرفی این سایت ها داره :
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/digital-wallets/

----------


## hamedjj

این لینک هم به معرفی بعضی دیگر از این سایت ها که سرویس پرداخت درون برنامه ای ارائه میدهند می پردازد

http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/mobile-billing-systems/

----------


## abbasalim

> سلام من در http://developer.1mobile.com ثبتنام کردم یه برنامه هم گذاشتم ببینم تاییید میشه یا نه البته به صورت رایگان


امروز یه ایمیل مبنی بر تایید برنامه دریافت کردم :
http://www.1mobile.com/doa-ahd-2016741.html

----------


## poorman

عجب بدبختی داریم ما، کلا مارکت های خارجی به دو دسته تقسیم میشن

یا اونا ما رو تحریم کردن، یا ما اونا رو فیلتر کردیم 

برنامه نویس هم که این وسط کشک !!!

----------


## hamedjj

> امروز یه ایمیل مبنی بر تایید برنامه دریافت کردم :
> http://www.1mobile.com/doa-ahd-2016741.html


ایول .. پس میشه رو این مارکت حساب کرد.
تو بقیه مارکت ها هم بزار دیگه .... چرا فقط همین یه دونه




> عجب بدبختی داریم ما، کلا مارکت های خارجی به دو دسته تقسیم میشن
> یا اونا ما رو تحریم کردن، یا ما اونا رو فیلتر کردیم 
> برنامه نویس هم که این وسط کشک !!!


کل دنیا هم دست مارو ببندند باز من یه راهی پیدا میکنم.
الان دارم رو سایت هایی که سرویس پرداخت درون برنامه ای ارائه میدن کار میکنم.
حتی یه سایت پیدا کردم که حواله بانکی مستقیم به بانک ایران داره  :شیطان: 
اصلا غمت نباشه  ... برنامه نویسان ایرانی پرچمشون بالاست  :قهقهه:

----------


## abbasalim

> ایول .. پس میشه رو این مارکت حساب کرد.
> تو بقیه مارکت ها هم بزار دیگه .... چرا فقط همین یه دونه
> 
> 
> 
> کل دنیا هم دست مارو ببندند باز من یه راهی پیدا میکنم.
> الان دارم رو سایت هایی که سرویس پرداخت درون برنامه ای ارائه میدن کار میکنم.
> حتی یه سایت پیدا کردم که حواله بانکی مستقیم به بانک ایران داره 
> اصلا غمت نباشه  ... برنامه نویسان ایرانی پرچمشون بالاست


این حواله رو تست کن ببین جواب میده/؟ :متفکر:

----------


## hamedjj

آره جواب میده فقط یه مشکلی داره اینه که فقط پرداخت از طریق اوپراتورها را پشتیبانی میکنه (یعنی همون USSD البته نزدیک 80 کشور جهان و 300 اوپراتور ) و پرداخت از طریق کردیت کارت و ویزا را پشتیبانی نمیکنه دارم میگردم یکی دیگه پیدا کنم که از طریق ویزا و مستر پشتیبانی کنه تا بشه کنار هم گذاشت .

----------


## hamedjj

*Distributing Android Apps*

شرکت lynda پکیج آموزشی جدید را ارائه کرد به نام انتشار برنامه اندروید که به معرفی کامل مارکت های گوگل پلی ، آمازون و سایر مارکت های جهانی می پردازه. در این پکیج آموزشی راهنمای کامل استفاده ار proGuard موجود میباشد و همچنین تمامی مراحل انتشار برنامه در گوگل پلی و آمازون را به صورت تصویری با انتشار برنامه ای از خود مدرس به شما ارائه میدهد.

بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم این دوره آموزشی را از دست ندهید.

این فایل به صورت تورنت در اینترنت موجود میباشد که من فایل تورنت آن به همراه نرم افزار utorrent برای دانلود این دوره آموزشی برای شما آماده کرده ام. بعد از دانلود برنامه utorrent را نصب کنید و فایل تورنت را باز کنید و دانلود را شروع کنید.
اگر کسی از کاربران به اینترنت پرسرعت دسترسی دارد خواهشا این فایل را در mediafire یا آپلود سنتر های دیگر آپلود کنید و لینک آن را در اختیار ما قرار بدهد. (حجم فایل 269 مگابایت)

*لینک دانلود*

*لینک دانلود* *2*

-----------------------------------------------------
لینک مستقیم مدیافایر در دو پارت توسط saeidpsl عزیز

*پارت اول (100 مگابایت)

پارت دوم (67 مگابایت)*

----------


## si6arp

دوستان همه چیز رو گفتین . اما یه جای معتبر برای خرید کردیت کارت معفی نکردید . حداقل جایی که با سیستم گوگل ولت آشنایی داشته باشه..

----------


## hamedjj

> دوستان همه چیز رو گفتین . اما یه جای معتبر برای خرید کردیت کارت معفی نکردید . حداقل جایی که با سیستم گوگل ولت آشنایی داشته باشه..


یکی از دوستان من از payment24.ir ویزا کارت دریافت کرد و مشکلی براش پیش نیامد
ولی بازم تو گوگل سرچ کنید سایت های دیگری هم هستند که این خدمات را ازائه میدهند

http://payment24.ir/

----------


## hamedjj

> 5 - واسه قرار دادن برنامه فروشی حتما زبان برنامه باید انگلیسی باشه یا فارسی هم میتونم قرار بدم .!؟
> 6 - گوگل پلی هر چند وقت تسویه حساب میکنه ؟ چقدر کارمزد کم میکنه !؟


نه میتونی فارسی بزاری البته برای برنامه های جهانی باید زبان انگلیسی هم داشته باشه دیگه
اینو نمیدونم ولی کارمزد 30 درصده

البته میتوانید از سیستم پرداخت سایت های دیگه که در بالا معرفی کردم هم استفاده کنید . حون بعضی از این سایت ها چون در کشورهای دیگه فعالیت دارند ایران را تحریم نکردند و براحتی میتوانید در آنها به اسم ایرانی ثبت نام کنید .. ولی در گوگل پلی باید اطلاعات fake بدید دیگه

----------


## si6arp

> البته میتوانید از سیستم پرداخت سایت های دیگه که در بالا معرفی کردم هم استفاده کنید . حون بعضی از این سایت ها چون در کشورهای دیگه فعالیت دارند ایران را تحریم نکردند و براحتی میتوانید در آنها به اسم ایرانی ثبت نام کنید .. ولی در گوگل پلی باید اطلاعات fake بدید دیگه


ممنون از راهنماییتون . ما سایت های بالا رو دیدم . اسم ایران در لیست کشورهاشون نبود . منظورتون این هست که فقط اسم و اطلاعات ایرانی بدم یه کشور ایران رو انتخاب کنم ؟ بعد واریزشون به پی پال هست یا به کارت واریز میکنن ؟

----------


## hamedjj

نه خوب میتونی اطلاعات دروغ هم بدی
میگم به اون صورت مثل گوگل پیگیر نیستند 
مثلا سایت https://fortumo.com/ ایران را تحریم نکرده و با بانک ایران هم کار میکنه
البته محدودیتی که داره اینه که پرداختش از طریق کد USSD هست و درگاه اینترنتی بانک نداره
البته بیشتر پرداخت های موبایلی در سراسر دنیا از طریق USSD میباشد

----------


## akbar8298

دوستان من همه حرف های شما رو خوندم. ببینید با این راه حل من میشه یا نه.

بایه ویزاکارت  تو گوگل پلی ثبت نام کنیم بعد برنامه هامو رو با سیستم پرداخت درون برنامه ای Movend بزاریم توی گوگل پل.
حساب پی پال باز کنیم و ویزا کارتمون رو بهش متصل کنیم. Movend که پول رو به پی پال ریخت ما هم انتقال بدیم به ویزا کارت. 

پول رو از ویزا کارت بریزیم به وب مانی (نمی دونم میشه یا نه) از وب مانی هم پولو تو ایران نقد کنیم.

----------


## hamedjj

> دوستان من همه حرف های شما رو خوندم. ببینید با این راه حل من میشه یا نه.
> 
> بایه ویزاکارت  تو گوگل پلی ثبت نام کنیم بعد برنامه هامو رو با سیستم پرداخت درون برنامه ای Movend بزاریم توی گوگل پل.
> حساب پی پال باز کنیم و ویزا کارتمون رو بهش متصل کنیم. Movend که پول رو به پی پال ریخت ما هم انتقال بدیم به ویزا کارت. 
> 
> پول رو از ویزا کارت بریزیم به وب مانی (نمی دونم میشه یا نه) از وب مانی هم پولو تو ایران نقد کنیم.


Movend پنل Developer که رایگانه را نگاه کنی فقط یه لایبری بهت میده که سیستم پرداخت گوگل پلی و آمازون را برای راحتی در اختیار شما میزاره و در عوض هم مبلغی را برای هر تراکنش میگیره
خوب این کار را لایبری *OpenIAB* براتون رایگان خیلی خیلی بهتر انجام میده

برای استفاده از movend اگر آموزش هاش را دیده باشی باید به عنوان شخصی با حساب تایید شده در گوگل باشی که محصول خودت را در سیستم درون برنامه ای گوگل و آمازون ثبت کرده باشی و produce ID محصول خودتو وارد movend کنی.

مشکل حساب بانکی نیست ... مشکل اینه که وقتی میخوای یه حساب تایید شده در گوگل پلی داشته باشی باید اسکن کارت ملی و قبض را براشون بفرستی و سپس تایید کنند.
دقیقا همانند بازار شما با ثبت نام و پرداخت 5 هزار تومان میتونی برنامه رایگان بزاری ولی برای برنامه های پولی باید اسکن کارت ملی را بفرستی. تو گوگل پلی هم با پرداخت 25 دلار میتونی برنامه های رایگان منتشر کنی


راستی بانک وب مانی مستقیم با بانک ایران نقل انتقال داره .. فقط کافیه یه حساب ارزی باز کنی
حالا دیگه بماند صرافی ها و نمایندگی رسمی وب مانی در ایران

----------


## abbasegold

> نه خوب میتونی اطلاعات دروغ هم بدی
> میگم به اون صورت مثل گوگل پیگیر نیستند 
> مثلا سایت https://fortumo.com/ ایران را تحریم نکرده و با بانک ایران هم کار میکنه
> البته محدودیتی که داره اینه که پرداختش از طریق کد USSD هست و درگاه اینترنتی بانک نداره
> البته بیشتر پرداخت های موبایلی در سراسر دنیا از طریق USSD میباشد


مطمئنی که با ایران مشکلی نداره ؟
آخه نوشته با 80 کشور کار می کنه، اما ایران توی لیست کشورهاش نیست !

----------


## si6arp

دوستان من از خیر قرار دادن نرم افزار پولی گذشتم . الان میخوام نرم افزار رایگان قرار بدم . حالا توی این مورد اگه کسی تجربه داره قرار بده . . .

----------


## hamedjj

> مطمئنی که با ایران مشکلی نداره ؟
> آخه نوشته با 80 کشور کار می کنه، اما ایران توی لیست کشورهاش نیست !


من دریافت درآمدهای برنامه نویس را گفتم نه خرید برنامه توسط کاربران که از طریق اوپراتورها انجام میشه

----------


## hamedjj

> دوستان من از خیر قرار دادن نرم افزار پولی گذشتم . الان میخوام نرم افزار رایگان قرار بدم . حالا توی این مورد اگه کسی تجربه داره قرار بده . . .


فقط کافیه یه ویزا یا مسترکارت هدیه بگیری یا اینگه گیفت کارت های گوگل والت هم میشه که حساب گوگل والت خودتو شارژ کنی
بعد از پرداخت 25$ حسابت آزاد میشه برای *انتشار برنامه ها رایگان نه پولی*

*این آموزش را حتما نگاه کن بدرد میخوره*

در آخر هم خواهشا حتما نتیجه خودتو در اینجا با ما در میون بزار.

----------


## hamedjj

*معرفی مارکت بزرگ SlideME :*


 با سلام
در این پست قصد دارم مارکت معروف و معتبر SlideME را بهتون معرفی کنم.
 SlideME یکی از قدیمی ترین مارکت های اندروید است که بر روی خیلی از  دستگاه های اندروید نصب می باشد و طرفداران فراوانی دارد. این مارکت از  پسیاری از سیستم های پرداخت از جمله paypal , visa ,mastercard, سیستم  پرداخت بانکی و سیستم پرداخت آمازون و سیستم پرداخت موبایلی fortumo و ...  پشتیبانی میکند که همین باعث شده که این مارکت به یکی از مارکت های معروف و  دوست داشتنی برای کاربران اندروید تبدیل شود . حتی در بعضی مواقع تعداد  دانلود بعضی برنامه های اندروید در این مارکت از گوگل پلی هم بیشتر بوده  است. (البته این بدین معنی نیست که از گوگل پلی بیشتر کاربر دارد)
*حق الزحمه مارکت SlideME از توسعه دهنده ها 20% میباشد که این نسبت به بقیه مارکتهای اندروید واقعا بی نظیره*
 *نکته ی مهم:*
 نحوه تصویه حساب با توسعه دهندگان از طریق Bank Wire Transfer و Paypal و Amazon و Coinbase account و *Bitcoin wallet* میباشد که خوشبختانه توسعه دهندگان ایرانی به راحتی میتوانند حساب Bitcoin داشته باشند و درآمدهای خود را دریافت کنند.



از دیگر امکانات این مارکت میتوان به سیستم پرداخت درون برنامه ای ،  سیستم آنالیز ، عدم دریافت وجه برای ثبت نام توسعه دهنده و  ... نام برد. (این مارکت هم اندازه مارکت بازار کاربر داره و در حد مارکت آمازون و گوگل پلی نیست ولی خوبه که بیت کوین را ساپورت میکنه)

 امیدوارم بتوانید به راحتی برنامه خود را در این مارکت منتشر کنید.

مارکت SlideME

----------


## shs1377

مارکت slideMe پرداخت درون برنامه ای هم داره؟؟ اگه داره چند درصد کارمزد میگیره؟؟

----------


## hamedjj

> مارکت slideMe پرداخت درون برنامه ای هم داره؟؟ اگه داره چند درصد کارمزد میگیره؟؟


گفتم دیگه :
20 درصد میگیره
50 دلار هم حداقل پرداختش هست

----------


## shs1377

> گفتم دیگه :
> 20 درصد میگیره
> 50 دلار هم حداقل پرداختش هست


مارکت خوبیه من خودم قبلا ازش استفاده میکردم در ضمن اگه اگه حتی در حد بازار هم کاربر داشته باشه درآمدش چند برابر بازاره چون توی مارکت های جهانی قیمت حداقلی یک دلاره که حدود 3200 تومان ایرانه اون وقت حداقل توی بازار 500 تومانه درصد سود هم 20% که واقعا عالیه از دیروز بفکر ساخت برنامه جهانی افتادم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

فقط یک چیزی پرداخت درون برنامه ای که بیت کوین رو ساپورت کنه چی داریم؟؟ چون با سود 5-6% میخوام

یک سوال دیگه مارکت دیگه ای که بیت کوین ساپورت کنه چیزی داریم ( البته مارکت معروف منظورمه )؟؟؟

----------


## si6arp

دوستان گرامی اگر کسی خواست برنامه ای که نوشته رو توی گوگل پلی قرار بده ( به صورت رایگان ) با بنده در تماس باشه . بنده با یه هزینه اندک براش انجام میدم : milad.seifoori@gmail.com

----------


## omid.n1990

سلام، دوستانی که برنامه‌های فارسی خودشون رو تو مارکت‌های جهانی گذاشتن می‌تونن بیان اینجا بگن چقدر دانلود داشتن؟ اسم خیلی از مارکتهای روسی اینجا امده که خوب مشخص نیست چقدر امکان فروش وجود داره. لطفا اگر کسی برنامه رایگان و پولی گذاشته بیاد بگه تو مارکتهای ایرانی چند نسخه و تو مارکتهای خارجی چند نسخه تونسته بفروشه که یک انگیزه ای انشاءالله برامون بشه

----------


## badname

حامد جان درآمدی که وارد bitcoin میشه رو چجوری میشه استفاده کرد (وارز به مستر کارت ، یا تبدیلش کرد به ریال) ؟

----------


## hamedjj

> حامد جان درآمدی که وارد bitcoin میشه رو چجوری میشه استفاده کرد (وارز به مستر کارت ، یا تبدیلش کرد به ریال) ؟


تو گوگل سرچ کن :
http://www.coinava.com/
https://iranbitcash.com/
http://exchanging.ir/

----------


## lordsepid

> فقط کافیه یه ویزا یا مسترکارت هدیه بگیری یا اینگه گیفت کارت های گوگل والت هم میشه که حساب گوگل والت خودتو شارژ کنی
> بعد از پرداخت 25$ حسابت آزاد میشه برای *انتشار برنامه ها رایگان نه پولی*


سلام دوستان
من تصمیم دارم یک اکانت Developer برای خودم در play store درست کنم از این جهت مطالب این تالار و لینک های مرتبط و بعضی جاهای دیگه رو خوندم.
از اونجایی که فقط قراره برنامه های رایگان در این اکانت قرار بگیره به دنبال ویزا یا مستر کارت و حساب های وب مانی نرفتم.
برداشت من از مطالبی که خوندم این بود که طبق صحبت نقل قول شده در بالا ، باید بتونم با یک گیفت کارت گوگل حساب developer خودم رو فعال کنم.

بعد از ساخت جیمیل جدید (با رعایت اینکه از ایران هیچ رد و اثری نباشه) و خرید گیفت کارت 25 دلاری گوگل، تونستم بدون مشکل حساب google wallet خودم رو شارژ کنم و تایید بگیرم.
ولی متاسفانه وقتی میخواستم اکانت developer رو فعال کنم از من شماره کارت جدید میخواست و هیچ جایی پیدا نکردم که بتونم با 25 دلار شارژ شده حسابم رو فعال کنم.  :ناراحت: 
اینطور به نظر میرسید که اصلا گوگل پول داخل حساب Google wallet رو در نظر نمیگیره.

حالا سوال من اینه که آیا واقعا راهی برای فعال سازی اکانت developer با این 25 دلار شارژ شده نیست ؟ یعنی من باید بیخیال این 100 هزار تومن بشم و دوباره برم دنبال خرید کارت ویزا و مستر و وبمانی ؟
یک جایی (نمیدونم کجا خوندم) اشاره شده بود که ممکنه فعال شدن حساب گیفت کارت زمان ببره. آیا این درسته ؟ یعنی اگه صبر کنم ممکنه بعد از چند روز خودبخود این پول قابل استفاده بشه برای این مورد ؟

لطفا راهنمایی کنید  :افسرده:

----------


## lordsepid

طبق این متن که لینکش در زیر اومده امکان پرداخت هزینه Developer با گیفت کارت میسر نیست :
"You can't use Google Play Gift cards to pay for the developer fee"

https://productforums.google.com/d/m...c/0zWxkIekilgJ

متاسفانه من طبق برداشتی که از صحبت دوستمون داشتم این کار رو انجام دادم و الان یک اکانت جیمیل با بالانس 25 دلار دارم که هیچ استفاده ای ازش نمیتونم بکنم و نمیتونم اکانت developer رو هم توش فعال کنم.
اگه کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه که حداقل چطور این پول رو زنده کنم و پول داخل google wallet رو تبدیل به تومن کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنه.

بعلاوه کسی این اکانت بدردش میخوره که از من بخره ؟
(ایمیل به نام شخص من نیست، یک نام fake خارجی هست و با آی پی آمریکا ساخته شده چون میخواستم اسمی از ایرانی توش نباشه.)

لطفا اگه هر چیزی میدونین که میتونه بهم کمک کنه چه در زمینه فعال سازی اکانت developer بدون وبمانی و ویزا و چه در زمینه زنده کردن این هزینه بلا استفاده ، راهنمایی کنید.
ممنونم

----------


## hamedjj

> طبق این متن که لینکش در زیر اومده امکان پرداخت هزینه Developer با گیفت کارت میسر نیست :
> "You can't use Google Play Gift cards to pay for the developer fee"
> 
> https://productforums.google.com/d/m...c/0zWxkIekilgJ
> 
> متاسفانه من طبق برداشتی که از صحبت دوستمون داشتم این کار رو انجام دادم و الان یک اکانت جیمیل با بالانس 25 دلار دارم که هیچ استفاده ای ازش نمیتونم بکنم و نمیتونم اکانت developer رو هم توش فعال کنم.
> اگه کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه که حداقل چطور این پول رو زنده کنم و پول داخل google wallet رو تبدیل به تومن کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنه.
> 
> بعلاوه کسی این اکانت بدردش میخوره که از من بخره ؟
> ...


 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
چقدر بد اوردی
ببین برو تو انجمن های تخصصی اندروید اونجا بچه هایی هستند که دوست دارند گوگل والت شون شارژ باشه و برنامه خریداری کنند.
هر کی هر چقدر خواست (5 دلار - 8 دلار) بهش بفروش ... میتونی پول را بین حساب های گوگل والت انتقال بدی
یه اسکرین شات هم از حساب والت خودت بزار تا بقیه اطمینان پیدا کنند.
یا اینکه بشین clash of clans بازی کن پول اونجا بدردت میخوره  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## lordsepid

ممنونم hamedjj
متاسفانه در راستای بد آوردن هام یک بدبیاری دیگه هم داشتم.  :ناراحت: 
یک ویزا کارت یکبار مصرف خریدم با مبلغ 27 دلار و با اون هم گوگل قبول نکرد که اکانتم رو شارژ کنه. توی ایمیلی که برام فرستاده بود اطلاعات شناسایی با عکس میخواست برای تایید هویت من.
با اینکه من سعی کردم همه جزییات رو رعایت کنم اما نمیدونم این گوگل چرا اینقدر سخت گیر شده !
بهرحال الان یک ایمیل با 25 دلار گوگل والت و یک کارت 27 دلاری ویزا دارم که عملاً هیچ استفاده ای برام ندارن.
سعی میکنم با پیشنهادی که دادی این پولها رو خرج کنم  :چشمک:  ولی یک درخواست از همه عزیزانی که در این زمینه کار میکنند دارم.

لطفا هر کی میتونه برام یک اکانت Developer در گوگل پلی ایجاد کنه قیمت و شرایطش رو برام اینجا یا خصوصی بگه.
طبق صحبتی که در قبل داشتم من نیازی به تبادل مالی در اکانت گوگل والت ندارم. فقط میخوام یکبار 25دلار پرداخت شه و اکانت Developer فعال شه تا بتونم نرم افزارهای رایگان خودمو بذارم.
لطفا در صورتی که توانایی این کار رو دارید برام پیام بذارید، البته قیمت های فضایی ندید خواهشاً  :چشمک: 

خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم اگه بتونین کمکم کنید.  :بوس: 

=================================
راستی میتونی یک لینک بدی که دقیقا کجا این حساب گوگل والت و ویزا کارتم رو به فروش بذارم ؟  :بامزه: 
نمیخوام اشتباهی توی فروم های غیر مرتبط پُست بذارم
ممنون

----------


## hamedjj

> ممنونم hamedjj
> متاسفانه در راستای بد آوردن هام یک بدبیاری دیگه هم داشتم. 
> یک ویزا کارت یکبار مصرف خریدم با مبلغ 27 دلار و با اون هم گوگل قبول نکرد که اکانتم رو شارژ کنه. توی ایمیلی که برام فرستاده بود اطلاعات شناسایی با عکس میخواست برای تایید هویت من.
> با اینکه من سعی کردم همه جزییات رو رعایت کنم اما نمیدونم این گوگل چرا اینقدر سخت گیر شده !
> بهرحال الان یک ایمیل با 25 دلار گوگل والت و یک کارت 27 دلاری ویزا دارم که عملاً هیچ استفاده ای برام ندارن.
> سعی میکنم با پیشنهادی که دادی این پولها رو خرج کنم  ولی یک درخواست از همه عزیزانی که در این زمینه کار میکنند دارم.
> 
> لطفا هر کی میتونه برام یک اکانت Developer در گوگل پلی ایجاد کنه قیمت و شرایطش رو برام اینجا یا خصوصی بگه.
> طبق صحبتی که در قبل داشتم من نیازی به تبادل مالی در اکانت گوگل والت ندارم. فقط میخوام یکبار 25دلار پرداخت شه و اکانت Developer فعال شه تا بتونم نرم افزارهای رایگان خودمو بذارم.
> ...


ای بابا تو فیلم آموزشی پس چرا نمیخواست و طرف راحت گذاشت
اینطور که نمیشه
فعلا گوگل پلی را بیخیال شو و سعی کن تو مارکت های دیگه منتشر کنی

تو قسمت بازارچه های انجمن ها اصولا میشه همچین پست هایی گذاشت
http://forum.androidkade.com/forumdisplay.php?341

----------


## shs1377

کسی برنامه توی اسلاید می گذاشته؟ آدم میخواد یدونه برنامه آپلود کنه انقدر سوالو جواب کرده آدم میترسه ولی خب واقعا سیستم ارسالش عالیه

----------


## gwtw2013

مارکت هایی مثل slideme که برای ایرانی ها مشکلی ندارن سیستمی مثل عدد برای کسب درآمد از برنامه های رایگان دارن؟

----------


## lordsepid

> ای بابا تو فیلم آموزشی پس چرا نمیخواست و طرف راحت گذاشت
> اینطور که نمیشه


چی بگم ؟  :ناراحت: 
البته فکر کنم گوگل حساسیتش زیاد شده از اون موقع که فیلم رو تهیه کردن.
بعلاوه یکسری موارد که به ذهن خودم میرسه ممکنه باعث مشکوک شدن گوگل به حساب من شده باشه از جمله :
1- استفاده از کارت اعتباری یکبار مصرف : چون کارت های یکبار مصرف بدون آدرس هستند و معمولا باید خودت یک آدرس الکی براش بزنی و منم از آدرس و کد پستی جعلی که توی اینترنت پیدا کردم استفاده کردم.

2- استفاده از شماره تلفن نامعتبر برای تایید کردن عملیات برداشت از حساب : من از سایتی که دوستان در همین تالار معرفی کردن واسه شماره تلفن خارجی (stickynumber.com) استفاده کردم و البته یکبار دیگه با شماره دیگه ای هم از سایت دیگه ای که فعلا خاطرم نیس امتحان کردم که نتیجه در هر دو مورد مشابه بود. متاسفانه گوگل به احتمال زیاد این شماره ها رو شناسایی میکنه و تایید نمیکنه.

3- بقول یکی از دوستان باید کشوری رو انتخاب میکردم که گوگل نتونه اونجا اعتبار سنجی کنه. متاسفانه من فرانسه رو انتخاب کرده بودم با راهنمایی کسی که ازش کارت ویزا خریدم. ایشون به من اطمینان داد که ریسک شناسایی آی پی های سرورهای فرانسه به مراتب خطرش از آی پی های آمریکا و انگلستان کمتره با اینحال باز هم گوگل توی اعتبار سنجی مشکوک شد  :ناراحت: 

شاید موارد دیگه ای هم باشن که فعلا به ذهنم نرسیده ولی بهرحال اینطور که معلومه سخت گیری گوگل شدیدتر شده. من توی فرومهای زبان اصلی هم زیاد دیدم کسایی که به مشکلات مشابه خورده بودن و راهکاری براشون پیشنهاد نشده بود.




> فعلا گوگل پلی را بیخیال شو و سعی کن تو مارکت های دیگه منتشر کنی


متاسفانه من فقط تمایل داشتم در گوگل پلی برنامه رو بذارم و بازارهای دیگه هر چقدر هم بزرگ باشن بدردم نمیخورن  :ناراحت: 
همونطور که گفتم برنامه ها رایگان هستند و فقط جنبه تبلیغات برای شرکت دارن.

راستی اینم عکسی که دوستم hamedjj خواسته بود از متن ایرادی که گوگل به حساب من گرفته بود:
wallet.jpg

باز هم از دوستان اگر کسی میتونه برام این اکانت رو بسازه لطفا قیمت بده. این مسئله واقعا برام مهمه !

----------


## hamedjj

ممنون بابت توضیحا و عکسی که گذاشتی

این سایتی که گذاشتی کارش درسته؟؟؟ یعنی میتونی یه شماره انگلستان داشته باشی که دایورت بشه رو سیم کارت خودت؟؟؟
اس ام اس بهش بدی یعنی تو گوشیت میاد؟؟؟

البته میتونی رو مارکت های دیگه هم حساب باز کنی
مارکت های دیگه هم روی هم جمع کنی دانلودشون به گوگل پلی میرسه

بازم فدایی داری

----------


## alias136790

چرا سراغ شرکت های چینی هندی امریکای لاتین و جنوبی نمیرین؟ https://barnamenevis.org/images/smilies/yahoo/109.gif یا برنامه تون رو تو برنامه Mobogenie قرار بدین؟ نتیجه اشم بگین

----------


## lordsepid

> این سایتی که گذاشتی کارش درسته؟؟؟ یعنی میتونی یه شماره انگلستان داشته باشی که دایورت بشه رو سیم کارت خودت؟؟؟
> اس ام اس بهش بدی یعنی تو گوشیت میاد؟؟؟


من چند بار تست کردم نه زنگی برام اومد نه پیام. اتفاقا همش داره بهم ایمیل میده که اگه کسی به شمارت زنگ نزنه سر چند روز از کار میفته ولی من که نتونستم جایی ازش استفاده کنم. شایدم با شماره های ایران مشکل داره. البته من با ایرانسل تست کردم. دوستان با همراه اول یا رایتل تست کنن و خبرشو بدن  :بوس: 
ولی میدونم سایتای دیگه ای هستن که حداقل کار اس ام اس رو انجام میدن. شاید بقیه اینجا چنین سایتایی بشناسن
اگه کسی سایتی میشناسه که تماس تلفنی رو با شماره یک کشور دیگه وصل کنه ممنون میشم اینجا بگه که بقیه هم استفاده کنن. واقعا در اینجور موارد میتونه کار راه انداز باشه




> البته میتونی رو مارکت های دیگه هم حساب باز کنی
> مارکت های دیگه هم روی هم جمع کنی دانلودشون به گوگل پلی میرسه


حرفت رو قبول دارم و حرف *alias136790* هم همینطور.
ولی خوب من دنبال بازارهای دانلود یا درآمدزایی نیستم. متاسفانه فقط گوگل پلی برای من اعتبار لازم رو داره. واسه همینم حاضرم واسش خرج کنم !

بازم میگم، لطفا اگه کسی رو میشناسید که میتونه این کارو انجام بده معرفی کنید و قیمت بدید، واقعا دیگه بحث پولش نیست.

----------


## hamedjj

تو گوگل یه سرچ زدم به دو تا سایت برخوردم
(ثبت شرکت در خارج از کشور)

از طریق سایت های زیر میتونی در انگلستان و خیلی کشورهای دیگر به از طریق اینترنت شرکت ثبت کنی و حتی حساب بانکی همراه ویزا کارت داشته باشی

http://sabteuk.com/index.html
http://www.palizcompany.com/

در مورد اعتماد و امنیت سایت ها هنوز تحقیق نکردم و باید همگی دست به دست هم بدیم و آمارش را دربیاریم

*این را بهتون بگم اگر در خارج یه شرکت ثبت کنید راحت میتوانید در گوگل پلی و هر مارکت دیگری یه حساب تایید شده داشته باشید*
(یکی از بچه های همین انجمن یه شرکت ثبت شده در انگلستان همراه ویزا کارت داشت و در گوگل پلی و آمازون بدون هیچ دغدغه ای حسابش را تایید کرد)

حتما همگی پیگیر این قضیه باشید که تنها راه حل موجود فعلا همینه

----------


## lordsepid

بابت لینک ها ممنون
در حال حاضر میخوام یک طرح دیگه رو تست کنم. من که دارم همش با آزمون و خطا ضرر میدم اینم روش  :چشمک: 
میخوام سیم کارت انگلستان بخرم با ویزا کارت فیزیکی که حداقل آدرس و مشخصات دقیق تری داره. البته شایدم بجای انگلستان برم سراغ یک کشور عربی ولی بهرحال این دیگه اگه نشه واقعا باید همون ثبت شرکتی که گفتی رو انجام بدیم.
راستی اون کسی که گفتی از بچه های سایت الان شرکت ثبت کرده توی انگلستان ، از طریق همین سایتا که آدرس دادی ثبت کرده ؟
خودش رو میتونی دعوت کنی بیاد تجربه هاشو بگه ؟
مرسی

----------


## hamedjj

> بابت لینک ها ممنون
> در حال حاضر میخوام یک طرح دیگه رو تست کنم. من که دارم همش با آزمون و خطا ضرر میدم اینم روش 
> میخوام سیم کارت انگلستان بخرم با ویزا کارت فیزیکی که حداقل آدرس و مشخصات دقیق تری داره. البته شایدم بجای انگلستان برم سراغ یک کشور عربی ولی بهرحال این دیگه اگه نشه واقعا باید همون ثبت شرکتی که گفتی رو انجام بدیم.
> راستی اون کسی که گفتی از بچه های سایت الان شرکت ثبت کرده توی انگلستان ، از طریق همین سایتا که آدرس دادی ثبت کرده ؟
> خودش رو میتونی دعوت کنی بیاد تجربه هاشو بگه ؟
> مرسی


خیلی وقته که تو انجمن نمیاد
اون شخص تاجر بود و یه شرکت ثبت شده تو انگلیس داشت

راستی اگه با روش خودت موفق شدی منم در جریان بزار
فدایی داری

----------


## omid.n1990

سلام، این تاپیک تقریبا ده ماه عمرشه! ولی هیچکی تا الان نیومده بگه که موفق شده برنامه اش رو تو هیچ مارکتی عرضه کنه! آیا تاحالا کسی برنامه اش رو تو مارکتهای خارجی نذاشته؟؟ اگر کسی گذاشته رایگان و فروشی، لطفا بیاد عنوان کنه تو کدوم مارکتها گذاشته و میزان دانلود کاربرهاش چطور بوده، چون این همه مارکت هست که دو سه تا اصلی با ما مشکل دارن باقی هم نمیدونیم چقدر امکان فروش براشون هست که ارزش داشته باشه یکی یکی اونها رو تست کنیم.
اگر دوستان تجربه هاشون رو از میزان فروش با بقیه درمیون بذارم کلی آدم، کلی از وقتتشون رو از دست نمیدن و از شما سپاسگذار میشن.
آقای hamedjj ، شما خیلی پیگیر این مارکت ها بودید، آیا خودتون برنامه هاتون رو تو اینها عرضه کردید؟ دانلودشون چطور بوده؟ ممنون میشم توضیح بدید

----------


## shs1377

سلام دوستان من برنامه توی مارکت اسلاید می گذاشتم ولی این ایمیل رو بهم داد و قبولش نکرد : (این ستاره ها اسم برنامه ام بوده)

Dear shs,******    The mobile application
(http://slideme.org/application/*******) has been forbidden on
SlideME (http://slideme.org/) due to following reason:*AGGREGATED CONTENT (MEDIA): Applications that are simply collections of
images, sounds, trolls/memes, (Youtube) videos/streams, links, webpages, or
other aggregated content not created by the developer are no longer being
accepted on SlideME.
*INADEQUATE CONTENT OR FUNCTIONALITY: SlideME may deny any application
anytime if it considers an application(s) as lacking in value, quality, or
functionality, or with no functional purpose other than developer monetizing
with Advertisements. Applications that simply link to or display a website, a
single image, stream, video, or sound are no longer being accepted on
SlideME. Applications with screenshots/Wallpapers of
celebrities/'girls'/people or animals will be considered as lacking value or
quality and such are at risk being removed. Other simple applications we are
no longer accepting include (but are not limited to) timer/alarm
clocks/countdown, Trolls/Memes, farts/airhorns, news, simple calculators
(real or abstract, relationship or zodiac), counters, jokes/quotes/SMS,
simple or low-quality prank apps, tap count games, sound frequency,
Flashlight, mirror, compass, or other learning/tutorial-derived applications.
*SEO ABUSE THROUGH TAGS/DESCRIPTION/TITLE/PACKAGENAME: Your submission
contains tags, keywords, or names in the keyword/tag section and/or
short/long descriptions and/or application title and/or packageName that are
not appropriate to the functionality of your application or naming other
popular or similar application titles to garner hits or repeating keywords or
names to garner hits. SEO-abusing tactics are not permitted on SlideME. These
keywords must be removed from the tags section as well as the descriptions,
titles, and packageNames.You may want to check our terms & conditions as per Application Upload Form.
We also recommend you visit this link:
http://slideme.org/faq/developers/what-is-the-application-approval-processForbidden applications are not open for further review.You can contact SlideME by visiting http://slideme.org/contactSlideME Team
باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام دوستان من برنامه توی مارکت اسلاید می گذاشتم ولی این ایمیل رو بهم داد و قبولش نکرد : (این ستاره ها اسم برنامه ام بوده)
> 
> Dear shs,******    The mobile application
> (http://slideme.org/application/*******) has been forbidden on
> SlideME (http://slideme.org/) due to following reason:*AGGREGATED CONTENT (MEDIA): Applications that are simply collections of
> images, sounds, trolls/memes, (Youtube) videos/streams, links, webpages, or
> other aggregated content not created by the developer are no longer being
> accepted on SlideME.
> *INADEQUATE CONTENT OR FUNCTIONALITY: SlideME may deny any application
> ...


اینطور که من فهمیدم میگه محتوای اپلیکیشن شما را قبول نداره
مثل بازار هم پیام میده  :لبخند گشاده!: 
مستقیم به مشکل برنامه اشاره نمیکنه و قوانین خودشون گوش زد میکنه

----------


## shs1377

آره دقیقا مثل بازاره

یک سوال مگه شما نگفتی که گوگل پلی فقط پرداخت درون برنامه ای خودش رو قبول میکنه پس چجوری میشه برنامه با همراه پی رو منتشر کرد؟ یعنی میشه از پرداخت درون برنامه ای اسلاید می هم استفاده کرد؟

----------


## hamedjj

اینو یکی از بچه ها به من گفته بود.
همراه پی که خوبه ... اون برنامه تماس از کجاست را هم در گوگل پلی دیدم که توش از پرداخت درون برنامه ای بازار استفاده کرده و نزدیک به 50 هزار بار دانلود شده.
منم باید برنامه هام را تو گوگل پلی قرار بدم ... مشکلی نداره

----------


## vice_city

دلیل تحریم گوگل برای توسعه دهنده های ایرانی رو کسی میدونه؟
اصلا تا حالا کسی اقدام کرده که با گوگل مکاتبه ای بشه درباره این تحریم مسخره؟

میگم بیاید تو یکی از این سایت های کمپین ، یه کمپینی راه بندازیم برای درخواست از گوگل برای آزاد کردن امکان دسترسی توسعه دهنده های ایرانی به گوگل امضا جمع کنیم شاید فرجی شد..!!

----------


## StoPpeR

سلام به همه
راستش من یه ساله که دنبال راه های مختلفم واسه این کار ولی لامصب هر راهش یه دردسری داره
جوری که من فهمیدم بهترین کار و مطمئن ترین روش که هم نگرانی از بابت تحریم ها نداشته باشیم و هم از نظر گوگل مشکلی نداشته باشه ثبت شرکته
که خب میشه به جای ثبت شرکت توی کشور های معروف که خب بازم خودش واسه ما خیلی سخته سراغ کشور هایی با قوانین آسون مثل شرق آسیایی ها یا آمریکای جنوبی ها رفت
معمولا هم واسه بودجه اولیه شرکت چند هزار دلاری لازمه که خب پول زیادیه
اما من یه پیشنهاد دارم
می گم بیایم خودمون به کمک هم و با نظارت مدیران همین انجمن شریکی یه شرکت بزنیم (به صورت سهامی) بعد بعلاوه اپلیکیشن های خودمون از بقیه توسعه دهنده هایی که مطمئنا تعدادشونم کم نیست هم اپلیکیشن هاشون رو قبول کنیم (البته به شرطی که اونا هم قبول کنن اون برنامه با اسم شرکت ما منتشر بشه و نهایتا اسمشون جزو لیست اعضای ما باشه)
بعد برای کسب درآمد هم مثلا یه درصدی از فروش رو به شرکت اختصاص میدیم که اون به نسبت سرمایه ای که هر کس گذاشته بین همه تقسیم میشه
ازین جور شرکت ها شاید زیاد باشه اما خب معمولا هدف اولیه شون یه چیز دیگه بوده، حالا اگه شرکتی به پشتوانه بزرگترین انجمن برنامه نویسی ایران باشه و توسط کسایی اداره بشه که با متن قضیه کاملا آشنان بنظرم می تونه خیلی به روند کار کمک کنه
حالا اگه کسی پایه اس یاعلی
رقم دقیق سرمایه هم بعد از مشورت با یه وکیل بین المللی مطمئن مشخص میشه اما گمونم با این وضع ارز، هزینه ثبت شرکت و کارای ثبت یه آدرس فیزیکی (برای داشتن شماره و قبض و...) بعلاوه هزینه افتتاح حساب و اینا احتمالا بین 5 تا 10 میلیون از آب در بیاد
حالا اگه کسی با حداقل یه میلیون می تونه بیاد جلو به من پیام بده (و همینجا هم اعلام کنه واسه اطمینان) که اگه به تعداد لازم رسیدیم برم دنبالش ببینم اصن شدنی هست یا نه

----------


## haniiii

دوستان یه سوال 

گوگلی پلی با تبلیغات عدد مشکلی داره ؟‌...

کسی تا حالا برنامه ای گذاشته با تبلیغات عدد ؟

یه سوال دیگه هم که برام پیش اومده چطوری برنامه ای با دسترسی پرداخت بازار در گوگل پلی تایید میشه ؟ ...

----------


## abbasegold

سلام
یه خبر: من دو هفته پیش نمایشگاه جیتکس بودم، mobogenie هم اونجا غرفه داشت، پرسیدم که چطور میشه app هامون رو از ایران توش مارکتشون رجیستر کرد، یارو گفت که ما دنبال بازار ایران هستیم و قراره بزودی یک پارتنر هم در تهران داشته باشیم. 
البته قرار شد که اطلاعات تکمیلی رو با ایمیل ازش بپرسم، ولی من هنوز ایمیل نزدم :بامزه: 
اطلاعات بیشتر که گرفتم دوباره خبر میدم ...

----------


## hamedjj

> دوستان یه سوال 
> 
> گوگلی پلی با تبلیغات عدد مشکلی داره ؟‌...
> 
> کسی تا حالا برنامه ای گذاشته با تبلیغات عدد ؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگه هم که برام پیش اومده چطوری برنامه ای با دسترسی پرداخت بازار در گوگل پلی تایید میشه ؟ ...


1 - خیر
2 - بله یکی از دوستان گذاشته که اسم برنامه یادم نمیاد ... در آمازون هم گذاشته بود
3 - فقط برنامه را ارسال کن خودشون تایید میکنند ... نمونه هاش هم که هست

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام
> یه خبر: من دو هفته پیش نمایشگاه جیتکس بودم، mobogenie هم اونجا غرفه داشت، پرسیدم که چطور میشه app هامون رو از ایران توش مارکتشون رجیستر کرد، یارو گفت که ما دنبال بازار ایران هستیم و قراره بزودی یک پارتنر هم در تهران داشته باشیم. 
> البته قرار شد که اطلاعات تکمیلی رو با ایمیل ازش بپرسم، ولی من هنوز ایمیل نزدم
> اطلاعات بیشتر که گرفتم دوباره خبر میدم ...


ممنون abbasegold جان برای اطلاع رسانی
خواهشی که ازت دارم اینه که براشون ایمیل ارسال کنی و پیگیر این قضیه باشی و خبرش را به ما برسونی
دمت گرم

----------


## hamedjj

*مارکت جهانی Aptoide
*

Aptoide یکی از بهترین مارکت های خارجی در زمینه ی آپدیت و دانلود نرم افزارها و بازی های اندرویدیست که هزاران اپلیکیشن بروز را شامل می شود و با استفاده از ان می توانید به گنجینه ای ازنرم افزارها و بازی های اندرویدی دسترسی داشته باشید.
مارکت aptoide گزینه بسیار خوبی برای توسعه دهندگان ایرانی جهت انتشار برنامه های جهانی خودشان میباشد.
این مارکت تا الان بالای 1 میلیارد دانلود گرفته است و تمامی امکانات اعم از سرویس تبلیغات و پرداخت درون برنامه ای را هم داراست.
شما میتوانید برای بررسی جمعیت کاربران این مارکت به تعداد دانلود های برنامه های معروف توجه کنید.

این مارکت با توسعه دهندگان ایرانی مشکلی ندارد و پرداخت درآمد برنامه نویسان از طریق* paypal* انجام می شود و 75 درصد از درآمد را به برنامه نویسان برمیگرداند.
لطفا با ثبت نام و بررسی در این مارکت نظرات خودتان را در این پست با دیگران به اشتراک بگذارید
سایت aptoide

----------


## virus2009

*آقا حامد شما که از یک سال پیش این تاپیک رو آپدیت می کنی، خودت به نتیجه ای رسیدی تا حالا ؟
تونستی نرم افزاری رو در مارکت های خارجی بفروشی ؟ ( حالا پرداخت درون برنامه ای یا فروش )*

----------


## hamedjj

سایتی به تازگی راه اندازی شده که برنامه های برنامه نویسان را در گوگل پلی و آیتونز و مایکروسافت اپ استور منتشر میکند و ادعا میکند که پشتیبانی قوی دارد و درآمد های ارزی برنامه نویسان را به ریال وارد حسابشان میکند.
در صورت علاقه برای انتشار برنامه در مارکت های خارجی میتوانید با این سایت همکاری کنید.

در مورد اعتماد هم بگم یک سایت زمانی دارای اعتماد میشود که کاربرانش بهش اعتماد پیدا کنند.
پس ما برنامه نویسان باید با این سایت همکاری داشته باشیم تا اعتماد این سایت مشخص شود نه اینکه از همین الان قضاوت کنیم و همین طور راه دیگه ای (به غیر از راه هایی مثل ثبت شرکت که هزینه بالایی دارد) وجود ندارد که بگیم نه .
اگر میخواهید برنامه های پولی در گوگل پلی منتشر کنید باید به همچین گروه هایی همانند این سایت اعتماد کنید تا بتوانید موفق شوید

*در صورت همکاری با این سایت تجربیات خودتان را در این پست قرار دهید تا روند کاری این سایت مشخص شود.*

به امید موفقیت تمام برنامه نویسان ایرانی
http://www.developergate.com/

----------


## virus2009

> سایتی به تازگی راه اندازی شده که برنامه های برنامه نویسان را در گوگل پلی و آیتونز و مایکروسافت اپ استور منتشر میکند و ادعا میکند که پشتیبانی قوی دارد و درآمد های ارزی برنامه نویسان را به ریال وارد حسابشان میکند.
> در صورت علاقه برای انتشار برنامه در مارکت های خارجی میتوانید با این سایت همکاری کنید.
> 
> در مورد اعتماد هم بگم یک سایت زمانی دارای اعتماد میشود که کاربرانش بهش اعتماد پیدا کنند.
> پس ما برنامه نویسان باید با این سایت همکاری داشته باشیم تا اعتماد این سایت مشخص شود نه اینکه از همین الان قضاوت کنیم و همین طور راه دیگه ای (به غیر از راه هایی مثل ثبت شرکت که هزینه بالایی دارد) وجود ندارد که بگیم نه .
> اگر میخواهید برنامه های پولی در گوگل پلی منتشر کنید باید به همچین گروه هایی همانند این سایت اعتماد کنید تا بتوانید موفق شوید
> 
> *در صورت همکاری با این سایت تجربیات خودتان را در این پست قرار دهید تا روند کاری این سایت مشخص شود.*
> 
> ...


*
درصدی که برای برنامه های پولی دریافت می کنند با توجه با کاری که می خواهند انجام بدند مقداری بالاست.
خود گوگل 30% اینا هم 20% حدود 50% و یا کمتر سهم برنامه نویس می شود.
البته برای نرم افزار های کوچیک خوبه.

ولی اگه پیش بینی می کنید نرم افزارتون فروش بالایی داشته باشه، فکر نمی کنم گزینه مناسبی باشه.

*

----------


## shs1377

نه اشتباه نکنید بالاتر از 50 درصد به توسعه دهنده میرسه فکر کنم میشه *56* درصد سهم توسعه دهنده چون اون 20 درصد از کل پول نیست از 70 درصد پول هست 

*اینم بگم که یا امشب یا فردا برنامه ام رو براشون ارسال میکنم حتما تجربیاتم رو برای شما به اشتراک میزارم*

----------


## Amin-rz

من بهشون ایمیل دادم اینطور جواب دادن :



> با سلام
> 
> بسیار عالی. ما برنامه شما رو دیدیم و با توجه به ۵۰۰۰۰ هزار بار دانلود شدن به نظر نمونه موفقی میرسه.
> 
> من به صورت خلاصه مهمترین مراحل کار رو خدمتتون میگم .
> 
> ابتدا شما اسم انگلیسی برنامه رو برای ما ارسال میکنید و ما روی گوگل پلی برنامه شما را ثبت میکنیم و برای شما یک لایسنس کی میفرستیم که برنامه خودتون رو با این لایسنس کی امضا میکنید و فایل کامپایل شده رو همراه با تمام آیکون و لوگو ها و توضیحاتی که صلاح میدونید برای ما میفرستید. ما برنامه شما رو منتشر میکنیم.
> 
> همونطور که روی سایت ما ملاحظه میکنید برای اپ های با امکان پرداخت درون برنامه ای هزینه اولیه ای گرفته نمیشه و ما فقط ۲۰٪ از سود احتمالی برنامه رو کسر و مابقی رو هر ۲ هفته به حساب شما واریز میکنیم (به نرخ دلار همون روز) یا اینکه میتونید از درآمد احتمالی یا کسری از اون برای تبلیغات برنامه خودتون استفاده کنید.
> ...



اسم برنامه رو گفتم تا ثبت کنن و لایسنس بدن بعد این ایمیلو فرستادن :





> با سلام
> 
> لایسنس کی در ادامه ایمیل ذکر شده.
> حتما چک لیست گوگل رو مطالعه و اعمال کنید. http://developer.android.com/distrib...checklist.html
> 
> اپ باید شامل BILLING permission باشد. میتونید از com.android.vending.BILLING استفاده کنید. برای تمام جزییات میونید به این لینک مراجعه کنید. هر چیزی که نیاز دارید برای اضافه کردن خرید درون برنامه ای رو میتونیدتو این لینک پیدا کنید. http://developer.android.com/google/...integrate.html
> 
> وقتی کار حاضر شد ابتدا پکیج های محصولات رو برای ما ارسال کنید. سپس ما قادر خواهیم بود برای چند یوزر Gmail  لایسنس تست ایجاد کنیم . با استفاده از اکانت هایی که مجوز تست پیدا کرده اند میتونید اپ رو تست کنید. وقتی تمام تست ها رو انجام دادید و کار آماده بود فایل APK  رو که با لایسنس زیر کامپایل کرده اید رو برای ما بفرستید تا ما روی گوگل پلی منتشر کنیم. توجه کنید که برای تست هم فایل APK باید با این لایسنس کامپایل شده باشد وگرنه امکان خرید تستی هم وجود ندارد. http://developer.android.com/google/...g_testing.html
> 
> ...


و در آخر 

خب الان این *چک لیست گوگل* چی هست جریانش ؟(فیـــلتر شکن ندارم)
پرمیشن پرداخت درون برنامه ای گوگل پلی چیه؟
بعد اینکه برای پرداخت درون برنامه ای گوگل پلی باید چکار کنم؟چه فرقی با پرداخت بازار داره؟
کسی کد نداره؟
چون الان به من کدی برای محصول ندادن و فقط کلید نرم افزارو دادن.
منظورشون از پکیج محصولات چیه؟یعنی من یه کد دلخواه برای محصول بذارم و به اونا بگم که ایجاد کنن؟

----------


## Amin-rz

من بهشون ایمیل دادم اینطور جواب دادن :



> با سلام
> 
> بسیار عالی. ما برنامه شما رو دیدیم و با توجه به ۵۰۰۰۰ هزار بار دانلود شدن به نظر نمونه موفقی میرسه.
> 
> من به صورت خلاصه مهمترین مراحل کار رو خدمتتون میگم .
> 
> ابتدا شما اسم انگلیسی برنامه رو برای ما ارسال میکنید و ما روی گوگل پلی برنامه شما را ثبت میکنیم و برای شما یک لایسنس کی میفرستیم که برنامه خودتون رو با این لایسنس کی امضا میکنید و فایل کامپایل شده رو همراه با تمام آیکون و لوگو ها و توضیحاتی که صلاح میدونید برای ما میفرستید. ما برنامه شما رو منتشر میکنیم.
> 
> همونطور که روی سایت ما ملاحظه میکنید برای اپ های با امکان پرداخت درون برنامه ای هزینه اولیه ای گرفته نمیشه و ما فقط ۲۰٪ از سود احتمالی برنامه رو کسر و مابقی رو هر ۲ هفته به حساب شما واریز میکنیم (به نرخ دلار همون روز) یا اینکه میتونید از درآمد احتمالی یا کسری از اون برای تبلیغات برنامه خودتون استفاده کنید.
> ...



اسم برنامه رو گفتم تا ثبت کنن و لایسنس بدن بعد این ایمیلو فرستادن :





> با سلام
> 
> لایسنس کی در ادامه ایمیل ذکر شده.
> حتما چک لیست گوگل رو مطالعه و اعمال کنید. http://developer.android.com/distrib...checklist.html
> 
> اپ باید شامل BILLING permission باشد. میتونید از com.android.vending.BILLING استفاده کنید. برای تمام جزییات میونید به این لینک مراجعه کنید. هر چیزی که نیاز دارید برای اضافه کردن خرید درون برنامه ای رو میتونیدتو این لینک پیدا کنید. http://developer.android.com/google/...integrate.html
> 
> وقتی کار حاضر شد ابتدا پکیج های محصولات رو برای ما ارسال کنید. سپس ما قادر خواهیم بود برای چند یوزر Gmail  لایسنس تست ایجاد کنیم . با استفاده از اکانت هایی که مجوز تست پیدا کرده اند میتونید اپ رو تست کنید. وقتی تمام تست ها رو انجام دادید و کار آماده بود فایل APK  رو که با لایسنس زیر کامپایل کرده اید رو برای ما بفرستید تا ما روی گوگل پلی منتشر کنیم. توجه کنید که برای تست هم فایل APK باید با این لایسنس کامپایل شده باشد وگرنه امکان خرید تستی هم وجود ندارد. http://developer.android.com/google/...g_testing.html
> 
> ...


و در آخر 

خب الان این *چک لیست گوگل* چی هست جریانش ؟(فیـــلتر شکن ندارم)
پرمیشن پرداخت درون برنامه ای گوگل پلی چیه؟
بعد اینکه برای پرداخت درون برنامه ای گوگل پلی باید چکار کنم؟چه فرقی با پرداخت بازار داره؟
کسی کد نداره؟
چون الان به من کدی برای محصول ندادن و فقط کلید نرم افزارو دادن.
منظورشون از پکیج محصولات چیه؟یعنی من یه کد دلخواه برای محصول بذارم و به اونا بگم که ایجاد کنن؟

----------


## shs1377

> من بهشون ایمیل دادم اینطور جواب دادن :
> 
> 
> 
> اسم برنامه رو گفتم تا ثبت کنن و لایسنس بدن بعد این ایمیلو فرستادن :
> 
> 
> 
> و در آخر 
> ...


متن چک لیست پ خ شد

----------


## shs1377

دوستان این لایسنس کی چی هست؟ من هر چی جستجو کردم نفهمیدم باید باهاش چکار کنم اینا میگن باید باهاش برنامه رو امضا بکنی

برنامه من پولی هست پرداخت درون برنامه ای نیست لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## hamedjj

> دوستان این لایسنس کی چی هست؟ من هر چی جستجو کردم نفهمیدم باید باهاش چکار کنم اینا میگن باید باهاش برنامه رو امضا بکنی
> 
> برنامه من پولی هست پرداخت درون برنامه ای نیست لطفا راهنمایی کنید


با یکی از مدیران این سایت صحبت میکنم که در این تاپیک فعالیت داشته باشه و پاسخگوی سوالات شما عزیزان باشد

موفق باشید

----------


## shs1377

ممنون آقا حامد

حل شد مشکل 

به این لینک برید

در قسمت *Embed your public key for licensing*کامل توضیح داده 

برنامه هم ارسال شد ببینیم چکار میکنن

----------


## hamedjj

*به گفته مدیر سایت به زودی راهنمای تصویری کامل انتشار برنامه در گوگل پلی با استفاده از این سایت تدوین خواهد شد.*

نحوه پیاده سازی کدهای پرداخت درون برنامه اب بازار با گوگل پلی فرقی ندارد فقط باید مجوز گوگل پلی را به جای بازار در برنامه قرار بدهید و به جای اضافه کردن کلاس های برنامه trivial-drive بازار از برنامه trivial-drive گوگل پلی استفاده کنید.
نام محصول و کلید برنامه هم باید مخصوص گوگل پلی باشد.

موفق باشید

----------


## Developergate

> *
> درصدی که برای برنامه های پولی دریافت می کنند با توجه با کاری که می خواهند انجام بدند مقداری بالاست.
> خود گوگل 30% اینا هم 20% حدود 50% و یا کمتر سهم برنامه نویس می شود.
> البته برای نرم افزار های کوچیک خوبه.
> 
> ولی اگه پیش بینی می کنید نرم افزارتون فروش بالایی داشته باشه، فکر نمی کنم گزینه مناسبی باشه.
> 
> *


دوست عزیز

شما نباید 30 درصدی که گوگل و اپل را برای سهم خود برداشت می کنند به عنوان درآمد حساب کنید. شما می توانید برنامه خود را در وبلاگ شخصی یا پیچ فیس بوک خود قرار بدهید و 100 درآمد را خود کسب کنید. شما از خدمات بازار گوگل که کاربر چند صد میلیونی دارد تقریبا به صورت رایگان استفاده می کنید. برنامه گوگل پلی روی تمام دستگاه های اندرویدی بصورت پیش فرض نصب است. شما باید این انتقاد را از بازار های داخلی داشته باشید که سهم بالایی بسته به تعداد کاربران داخلی از برنامه نویس طلب می کنند. برای مثال شما می توانید کالای خود را در منزل خود بفروشید یا یک باب مغازه در یک مجتمع تجاری در مرکز شهر اجاره کنید و اجاره بها پرداخت کنید. از پولی که گوگل به حساب توسعه دهنده می ریزد 80 درصد متعلق به برنامه نویس و 20 درصد سهم دولوپرگیت است. موضوعی که دوستان داخل ایران فراموش می کنند ما در اروپا باید مالیات درآمد کسب شده را که بسته به کشور محل سکونت بین 15 تا 18 درصد پرداخت کنیم. پس می بینید که ما کمترین هزینه را جهت خدمات پیشنهاد داده ایم.

----------


## Developergate

دوست گرامی 

همانطور که لینک مربوطه توسط تیم دولوپرگیت برای شما ارسال شده. چک لیست گوگل شامل زبان اپ , زبان های دیگری که تمایل دارید اپ شما پشتیبانی کند؛ توضیح کامل نحوه کار اپ چهت قرار گرفتن در گوگل پلی , قیمت پایه , نوع اپ و دسته بندی و ... . ما متوجه شدیم به دلیل فیلتر بودن و یا عدم تسلط کامل به زبان انگلیسی بعضی از کاربران در لینک های ارسالی در زمینه های مختلف مشکل دارند که به زودی راهنمای فارسی و ترجمه موارد مهم در سایت قرار خواهد گرفت.

منظور از پکیچ کلیه اطلاعات و اسکرین شات هایی است که می خواهید با اپ شما در گوگل پلی منتشر شود.

لاینس کی برای جلوگیری از کپی غیرقانونی از برنامه شماست. اگر تمایل ندارید می توانید استفاده نکنید و فقط اپ خودتان را امضا کنید و key store مربوطه را نگه دارید. فسمت سوالات متداول سایت اپدیت شده است و می توانید برای اطلاعات بیشتر به سایت مراجعه کنید.





> من بهشون ایمیل دادم اینطور جواب دادن :
> 
> 
> 
> اسم برنامه رو گفتم تا ثبت کنن و لایسنس بدن بعد این ایمیلو فرستادن :
> 
> 
> 
> و در آخر 
> ...

----------


## Amin-rz

> *به گفته مدیر سایت به زودی راهنمای تصویری کامل انتشار برنامه در گوگل پلی با استفاده از این سایت تدوین خواهد شد.*
> 
> نحوه پیاده سازی کدهای پرداخت درون برنامه اب بازار با گوگل پلی فرقی ندارد فقط باید مجوز گوگل پلی را به جای بازار در برنامه قرار بدهید و به جای اضافه کردن کلاس های برنامه trivial-drive بازار از برنامه trivial-drive گوگل پلی استفاده کنید.
> نام محصول و کلید برنامه هم باید مخصوص گوگل پلی باشد.
> 
> موفق باشید


لینک فیـــلتر نشده trivial-drive گوگل پلی رو کسی داره ؟




> دوست گرامی 
> 
> همانطور که لینک مربوطه توسط تیم دولوپرگیت برای شما ارسال شده. چک لیست گوگل شامل زبان اپ , زبان های دیگری که تمایل دارید اپ شما پشتیبانی کند؛ توضیح کامل نحوه کار اپ چهت قرار گرفتن در گوگل پلی , قیمت پایه , نوع اپ و دسته بندی و ... . ما متوجه شدیم به دلیل فیلتر بودن و یا عدم تسلط کامل به زبان انگلیسی بعضی از کاربران در لینک های ارسالی در زمینه های مختلف مشکل دارند که به زودی راهنمای فارسی و ترجمه موارد مهم در سایت قرار خواهد گرفت.
> 
> منظور از پکیچ کلیه اطلاعات و اسکرین شات هایی است که می خواهید با اپ شما در گوگل پلی منتشر شود.
> 
> لاینس کی برای جلوگیری از کپی غیرقانونی از برنامه شماست. اگر تمایل ندارید می توانید استفاده نکنید و فقط اپ خودتان را امضا کنید و key store مربوطه را نگه دارید. فسمت سوالات متداول سایت اپدیت شده است و می توانید برای اطلاعات بیشتر به سایت مراجعه کنید.


الان چطور از این لایسنس کی باید استفاده کنیم؟
ما یه فایل cert داریم که برنامه رو با اون امضا میکنیم.این لایسنس کی رو چکار کنیم؟
آیا روال کار شما هم مثل بازار هست ؟
یعنی ما یه برنامه که پرمیشن درون پرداخت گوگل پلی رو داره به شما میدیم شما تو گوگل پلی آپ می کنی و کلید نرم افزار و کد محصول رو به ما میدی.
بعد ما اونا رو تو برنامه لحاظ می کنیم و مجددا برنامه تازه با توضیحات و ... رو به شما میدیم.
درسته ؟
برای برنامه های درون پرداخت ما چطور میتونیم از میزان فروشمون مطلع بشیم؟

----------


## Amin-rz

این کار میده ؟

https://github.com/skyisle/InAppBillingV3Sample

----------


## Amin-rz

این کار میده ؟

https://github.com/skyisle/InAppBillingV3Sample

----------


## hamedjj

> این کار میده ؟
> 
> https://github.com/skyisle/InAppBillingV3Sample


از همینم میشه استفاده کرد

----------


## shs1377

دوستان برنامه منتشر شد آمار دانلود هم گفتن فردا بهم میدن

لینک برنامه

----------


## hamedjj

> دوستان برنامه منتشر شد آمار دانلود هم گفتن فردا بهم میدن
> 
> لینک برنامه


کاربران عزیز خواهشا لینک برنامه های منتشر شده خودتان و تجربه پشتیبانی سایت در همه زمینه ها را در این تاپیک درج کنید تا سایت developergade برای همه اعتمادی سازی شود.

----------


## ansaralghaem

سلام دوستان عزیز کسی تا حالا از Open IAB Library استفاده کرده؟ دوستان اگه آموزش کاملی با جزئیات دارند بزارند تا استفاده کنیم چون با امکان جدید ایجاد شده واسه دور زدن گوگل میشه علاوه بر گوگل برنامه رو در aptoide.com و yandex هم گذاشت ممنون میشم اگه دوستان راهنمایی کنند

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام دوستان عزیز کسی تا حالا از Open IAB Library استفاده کرده؟ دوستان اگه آموزش کاملی با جزئیات دارند بزارند تا استفاده کنیم چون با امکان جدید ایجاد شده واسه دور زدن گوگل میشه علاوه بر گوگل برنامه رو در aptoide.com و yandex هم گذاشت ممنون میشم اگه دوستان راهنمایی کنند


الان امکانات جدیدش چیه که میشه باهاش گوگل را دور زد؟؟

----------


## shs1377

> الان امکانات جدیدش چیه که میشه باهاش گوگل را دور زد؟؟


فکر کنم منظورشون سایت دولوپر گیت باشه

راستی یک چیزی گوگل پلی پرداخت درون برنامه ایش 30 درصد میگیره؟

----------


## ansaralghaem

بله منظور از دور زدن همون سایت دولوپر گیت هست

----------


## shs1377

یک خبر : مارکت اسلاید از دسترس خارج شده (البته من الان دیدم)

----------


## ansaralghaem

دوستان عزیز کسی در مورد applandinc.com این سایت اطلاعی نداره والا ما انگلیسیمون خوب نیست دوستان اگه کسی چیزی میدونه اطلاع بده ممنونم

----------


## bia2joker

> دوستان برنامه منتشر شد آمار دانلود هم گفتن فردا بهم میدن
> 
> لینک برنامه


امار دانلود رو ندادن؟

----------


## orache

دوستان عزیز یه فامیل تو خارج میتونه همه ی این مشکلاتو حل کنه و خیلی راحت و بدون دغدغه اینکار رو با یه مستر کارت براتون انجام بده اونایی که فامیل تو خارج دارن لطفا دنبال اینجور راه ها که به هیچ جا نمیرسن نداشته باشن

----------


## Lulzsec

> دوستان عزیز یه فامیل تو خارج میتونه همه ی این مشکلاتو حل کنه و خیلی راحت و بدون دغدغه اینکار رو با یه مستر کارت براتون انجام بده اونایی که فامیل تو خارج دارن لطفا دنبال اینجور راه ها که به هیچ جا نمیرسن نداشته باشن


آقا مشکل چند برابر شد، حالا باید یه فامیل بفرستیم خارج  :لبخند: 


دوست عزیز ما به دنبال یه راه حل مطمئن، عمومی، کارامد و ساده می گردیم که همه ی برنامه نویسای آندروید استفاده کنند.

----------


## shs1377

یدونه اسکرین شات فرستادن که فروش نداشته متاسفانه البته خیلی گرون زدم 3.49 دلار

----------


## hamedjj

هر کسی بتونه دقیقا بگه که چطور میشه با لایبری OpenIAB گوگل پلی یا developergate را دور زد من آموزش تصویری کاملشو براتون میزارم

----------


## ansaralghaem

دوستان ببخشید الان که نگاه می کنم میبینم اشتباه نوشتم دوستان منظور از دور زدن گوگل پلی ارسال برنامه از طریق developergate هست اما یه چیز جالب که من دیدم این بود که برنامه ای رو سایت 
....... توی گوگل گذاشته که پرداخت درون برنامه ای از طریق ایران داره البته فکر کنم گوگل خوب بررسی نکرده اما مشکل اینه که این برنامه دیگه جهانی نیست و فقط توی ایران مصرف داره اینم لینک برنامه توی گوگل
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...nk.shekarestan
دوستان از همگی بخاطر اینکه اشتباه نوشتم وباعث شدم ذهنتون درگیر بشه عذرخواهم

----------


## hamedjj

برنامه تماس از کجاست هم در گوگل پلی با پرداخت درون برنامه ای بازار منتشر شده..

برای برنامه های فارسی مشکلی ندارید میتونید با پرداخت درون برنامه بازار منتشر کنید

----------


## orache

متاسفانه راح حلی برای دور زدن نیست مطمئن باشین اونا فکر این جاهاشو کردن از کجا معلوم یه راهی پیدا شه خوب شاید پیدا بشه ولی شما اطمینان دارین ؟ میدونین بعد از تحریم ها چند هزار میلیارد پول ایران بلاک شد ؟ خوب با این وضع شما باید ریسک کنین ممکنه اون راهی میرین برگرده ممکنه وبمانی یا پرفکت مانی ایرانو دیگه ساپورت نکنه ممکنه اصلا ایرانیا دیگه پیپال ندن کل احتمالاتو باید در نظر بگیرین 
نگفتم فامیل بفرستین خارج گفتم اگر فامیل در خارج دارین ! خوشبختانه عموم تو استرالیا هست و کارهای من ردیفه و از سال بعد شاید نرم افزار های خارجی هم درست کردم چیزی نیست که کار شاخی هم نیست با یه مستر کارت حل میشه که اونم همه ی خارجیا دارن کلا کار گذاشتن نرم افزار تو گوگل پلی زیر 10 دقیقه وقت میبره بچه های 10 - 12 ساله ی امریکایی هم توش برنامه مرنامه دارن پس مشکل اصلی تحریمه نه دور زدنش !

----------


## Developergate

بخش آموزش قدم به قدم شامل لایسنس چک و  ایجاد اپ همراه با تبلیغات در گوگل پلی به فارسی در سایت دولوپرگیت قرار داده شد

----------


## hamedjj

طبق قوانین گوگل شما اجازه استفاده از سیستم های پرداخت دیگری غیر از سیستم پرداخت گوگل والت در برنامه های خود ندارید 
*اما شما اجازه استفاده از هر سیستم  تبلیغاتی موبایلی در برنامه های خود دارید.*

در صورتی که شما برنامه های جهانی بسازید سیستم های تبلیغاتی موبایل گزینه بسیار مناسبی برای کسب درآمد از برنامه هایتان میباشد و درآمدهای چشم گیری از طریق این سیستم بدست می آید.
برای مثلا بازی فلپی برد روزانه *50 هزار دلار* درآمد داشت که از طریق سیستم تبلیغاتت این درآمد را کسب کرد
سایت های تبلیغات موبایلی در اینترنت بسیار موجود میباشد اما سایتی که با سیستمهای پرداختی که ایران را تحریم نکرده اند (مانند وبمانی،پرفکت مانی،اوکی پی) کار کند کم هستند که در این تاپیک به معرفی آنها خواهیم پرداخت

موفق باشید

----------


## hamedjj

*سایت تبلیغاتی adcash*

81608180496066357034.jpg

سایت adcash در میان وبمسترهای ایرانی بسیار معروف میباشد. به این دلیل که از *پرداخت وبمانی* استفاده میکند و کاملا قابل اعتماد است.
رتبه این سایت در alexa بسیار عالی (43) میباشد که نشان از اعتماد و رضایت کاربران به نحوه عملکرد این سایت است.
سایت adcash اخیرا تبلیغات موبایلی را هم به سیستم خود اضافه کرده که فرصت بسیار خوبی برای توسعه دهندگان ایرانی است تا برنامه خود را همراه با این سیستم تبلیغاتی در مارکت های جهانی منتشر کنند و درآمدهای چشم گیری بدست بیاورند.
برای ورود به این سایت بر روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید:


https://www.adcash.com/en/index.php

----------


## hamedjj

*سیستم تبلیغاتی hummermobi*

40915122530445989518.png

*هدیه ثبت نام این سایت 20 دلار میباشد.*
این سایت دو حالت تبلیغاتی موبایلی درون برنامه ای و برون برنامه ای را ساپورت میکند و همچنین از *سیستم پرداخت پرفکت مانی* هم پشتیبانی میکند که برنامه نویسان به راحتی میتوانند درآمدهای خود را به ریال تبدیل کنند.


*In App SDK*: it includes only one ad unit: smartwall in, it allows developers to earn world top revenue for each CPM(up to $3), fully compliant with Google Play.
*Out App SDK*: it includes 2 ad units: Smartwall out and push, all forms of advertising can be controlled in the background, they are specially developed for third-party market rather than Google Play.

مورد اول اشاره به تبلیغات درون برنامه که با باز شدن برنامه بنر تبلیغاتی ظاهر میشود
مورد دوم به تبلیغاتی در بیرون برنامه که در صورت بسته بودن برنامه اصلی تبلیغات به صورت بنر و نوتیفیکیشن هم ظاهر میشود
(در این مورد به اضافه هر 1000 نصب فعال 40 - 60 دلار سایت به شما پرداخت میکند)

برای ورود به این سایت بر روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید:
hummermobi

----------


## badname

ممنون از تلاش هاتون  :تشویق: 
دوستان اگه از این سیستمهای تبلیغاتی استفاده کردید حتما تجربیات خودتونو اینجا به اشتراک بزارید  :لبخند:

----------


## hamedjj

یکی از دوستان از سایت eomobi در برنامه خود استفاده کرد و آن را در به رایگان در بازار قرار داد و این برنامه 2 ماه در بازار با این تبلیغات انتشار داشت که بازار به او پیام داد تبلیغات شما آزار دهنده است و باید تبلیغات را بردارید
در همین مدت 2 ماه 40 میلیون درآمد کسب کرد و درآمدهای خودش را از طریق بانک پرفکت مانی به سادگی وارد ایران کرد

----------


## storm_saeed

پس یعنی تا الان برای کسب درامد دو حالت داریم
1- اینکه اقدام به ثبت شرکت کنیم و حساب تایید شده خودمون رو به گوگل بدیم و از IAP کسب درامد کنیم
2- از طریق حساب هایی مثل پرفکت مانی و سیستم هایی مثل eomobi که دوستمون گفتن تبلیغات کنیم
درسته ؟

یه چیز دیگه نحوه ی ارسال پول از طریق پرفکت مانی به داخل کشور چطوره ؟ تحریم نشیم باز :) ؟

----------


## Americanboy

> یکی از دوستان از سایت eomobi در برنامه خود استفاده کرد و آن را در به رایگان در بازار قرار داد و این برنامه 2 ماه در بازار با این تبلیغات انتشار داشت که بازار به او پیام داد تبلیغات شما آزار دهنده است و باید تبلیغات را بردارید
> در همین مدت 2 ماه 40 میلیون درآمد کسب کرد و درآمدهای خودش را از طریق بانک پرفکت مانی به سادگی وارد ایران کرد


سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
راستش دارم چندتا بازی میسازم و میخوام رو مارکت های جهانی اگه بشه گوگل پلی اگرم تحریم هستیم که مارکت های دیگه به قیمت 1 دلار بزارم برای دانلود
خودم خوش بین هستم تا ببینیم کاربرای جهانی چی میخوان... راستش راجب این دوتا سایت تبلیغاتی که گفتید یکم گم هستم و دقیقا نمیدونم کارشون چی هست...عزیزی میتونه توضیح بده... این دوستمون که گفته از تبلیغ تو این سایت بازیش تو بازار 40 میلیون سود کرده قضیه اش چی هست؟مگه این سایتهای تبلیغاتی خارجی نیستند؟لطفا یه نفر راهنماییم کنه خیلی گیج شدم...مرسی عزیزان

----------


## shs1377

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
> راستش دارم چندتا بازی میسازم و میخوام رو مارکت های جهانی اگه بشه گوگل پلی اگرم تحریم هستیم که مارکت های دیگه به قیمت 1 دلار بزارم برای دانلود
> خودم خوش بین هستم تا ببینیم کاربرای جهانی چی میخوان... راستش راجب این دوتا سایت تبلیغاتی که گفتید یکم گم هستم و دقیقا نمیدونم کارشون چی هست...عزیزی میتونه توضیح بده... این دوستمون که گفته از تبلیغ تو این سایت بازیش تو بازار 40 میلیون سود کرده قضیه اش چی هست؟مگه این سایتهای تبلیغاتی خارجی نیستند؟لطفا یه نفر راهنماییم کنه خیلی گیج شدم...مرسی عزیزان


دوست عزیز اگر میخواید توی گوگل پلی بزارید از سایت developergate.com استفاده کنید خیلی راحته

یک پیشنهاد هم براتون دارم بازیتون رو پولی نزارید داخلش از سرویس admob گوگل استفاده کنید و چندین برابر درآمد داشته باشید

----------


## hamedjj

> دوست عزیز اگر میخواید توی گوگل پلی بزارید از سایت developergate.com استفاده کنید خیلی راحته
> 
> یک پیشنهاد هم براتون دارم بازیتون رو پولی نزارید داخلش از سرویس admob گوگل استفاده کنید و چندین برابر درآمد داشته باشید


اگر قصد دارید برای کسب درآمد در برنامه ها و بازی های خود از سیستم تبلیغات موبایلی استفاده کنید نیازی به همکاری با developergate نیست.
از وبسایت های دیگری که سیستم تبلیغات موبایلی ارائه میدهند استفاده کنید و برنامه های خود را در پنل حساب دولوپر خودتان منتشر کنید.

اما اگر در برنامه ها و بازی های خودتان از پرداخت درون برنامه ای میخواهید استفاده کنید و یا به صورت پولی قرار دهید در این مورد بهتر است با developergate همکاری نمایید.

اصولا بازی هایی که برای گوگل پلی ساخته میشود عمدتا هم از پرداخت درون برنامه ای برای خرید سکه ها و هم از تبلیغات موبایلی در آن بازی استفاده می شود و یک گزینه برای حذف تبلیغات در ازای پرداخت مبلغی به کاربر ارائه میشود.
چون خیلی از کاربران هستند که تمایلی به هزینه کردن در بازی ندارد و دوست دارند خودشان با بازی زیاد سکه جمع کنند و محصولات قفل شده را باز کنند. شما با تبلیغات موبایلی میتوانید از این دسته از اشخاص هم درآمدزایی کنید (چون با کلیک آنها بر روی بنر تبلیغاتی هیچ هزینه ای از آنها کسر نمیشود.)

موفق باشید

----------


## Americanboy

ممنونم از شما دوستای گلم
یعنی من بازیم رو بسازم بعد تو سایت های تبلیغاتی ارائه بدم اونا خودشون برام این بازی رو تو مارکت هایی مثل گوگل پلی میزارن؟
راستش خیلی دوست دارم یه بازی رو توی گوگل پلی پولی قرار بدم ببینم چقدر استقبال میشه ایده هم زیاد تو سرم دارم اما تو برنامه نویسی اندروید هنوز تسلط ندارم...به نظر شما کدوم یکی درآمد بیشتر داره دوستای گلم؟

----------


## Americanboy

> ممنونم از شما دوستای گلم
> یعنی من بازیم رو بسازم بعد تو سایت های تبلیغاتی ارائه بدم اونا خودشون برام این بازی رو تو مارکت هایی مثل گوگل پلی میزارن؟
> راستش خیلی دوست دارم یه بازی رو توی گوگل پلی پولی قرار بدم ببینم چقدر استقبال میشه ایده هم زیاد تو سرم دارم اما تو برنامه نویسی اندروید هنوز تسلط ندارم...به نظر شما کدوم یکی درآمد بیشتر داره دوستای گلم؟


حامد عزیز و سایر دوستان اگه امکان داره راهنمایی کنید:
من تو سایت eomobi ثبت نام کردم اما نمیدونم بازی که ساختم رو تو پنلم وارد کنم یا باید اونا بهم کد خاصی بدن من وارد بازیم کنم ؟؟
و اینکه خودم باید بازیم رو تو مارکت ها ارائه بدم؟
حامد جان و دوستان لطفا راهنماییم کنید خیلی مهم هست برام...

----------


## hamedjj

> حامد عزیز و سایر دوستان اگه امکان داره راهنمایی کنید:
> من تو سایت eomobi ثبت نام کردم اما نمیدونم بازی که ساختم رو تو پنلم وارد کنم یا باید اونا بهم کد خاصی بدن من وارد بازیم کنم ؟؟
> و اینکه خودم باید بازیم رو تو مارکت ها ارائه بدم؟
> حامد جان و دوستان لطفا راهنماییم کنید خیلی مهم هست برام...


گوگل پلی با سیستمهای تبلیغاتی برون برنامه ای (Out App) مشکل داره و تایید نمیکنه . به این دلیل که این در زمان بسته بودن برنامه این تبلیغات باز هم به صورت نوتیفیکیشن ارسال میشوند و آزار دهنده است (البته میتوانید در زمان بررسی تبلیغات را از طریق پنل کاربری خود غیرفعال کنید و بعد از انتشار فعال کنید ولی باز هم احتمال دارد که گوگل بعد از مدتی با توجه به کامنت های کاربران برنامه شما را بازبینی کند)
برای برنامه های متوسط خوب است از چنین سیستم هایی استفاده کنیم.اما برای برنامه های قوی مثل بازی ها از تبلیغات درون برنامه (In App) استفاده کنید.
میتوانید برای شروع از سایت هایی مانند eomobi و adcash استفاده کنید.

سیستم پیاده سازی این به این صورت است که شما مشخصات برنامه خود را ثبت میکنید و سایت به شما یه api key میدهد.
سپس شما sdk این سیستم را دانلود کرده و با توجه به آموزش هایی که در خود این بسته sdk وجود دارد api سیستم تبلیغاتی را درون برنامه خود پیاده سازی میکنید و api key این خودتان در در ون برنامه قرار میدهید.

سیس برنامه خود را در مارکت های مختلف منتشر میکنید.

----------


## big lost

سلام دوستان 

به نظر شما من تو برنامم از تبلیغات درون برنامه استفاده کنم بهتره یا برون برنامه ؟
برنامم یه دیکشنری هست که مخاطب زیاد داره تو بازار
لطفا راهنمایی کنید 
و اینکه این برنامه رو تو چه مارکت هایی منتشر کنم 
تشکر

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> به نظر شما من تو برنامم از تبلیغات درون برنامه استفاده کنم بهتره یا برون برنامه ؟
> برنامم یه دیکشنری هست که مخاطب زیاد داره تو بازار
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید 
> و اینکه این برنامه رو تو چه مارکت هایی منتشر کنم 
> تشکر


اگر برنامه شما از کاربران فعال زیادی برخوردار میباشد از تبلیغات درون برنامه ای استفاده کنید.
همچنین برای درآمدزایی بیشتر پیشنهاد میشود از سیستم تبلیغات عدد استفاده کنید

----------


## big lost

> اگر برنامه شما از کاربران فعال زیادی برخوردار میباشد از تبلیغات درون برنامه ای استفاده کنید.
> همچنین برای درآمدزایی بیشتر پیشنهاد میشود از سیستم تبلیغات عدد استفاده کنید


قبلا با سیستم تبلیغاتی عدد کار میکردم ولی یه مشکلی که داره اینه که همیشه تبلیغ رو نشون نمیده
ولی eomobi چون معروف تره ، بیشتر تبلیغ نشون میده

eomobi برای هر کلیک تقریبا چقدر میده ؟

----------


## hamedjj

> قبلا با سیستم تبلیغاتی عدد کار میکردم ولی یه مشکلی که داره اینه که همیشه تبلیغ رو نشون نمیده
> ولی eomobi چون معروف تره ، بیشتر تبلیغ نشون میده
> 
> eomobi برای هر کلیک تقریبا چقدر میده ؟


برای هر 1000 نصب 40 - 60 دلار
برای هر هزار نمایش 6 دلار

----------


## big lost

> برای هر 1000 نصب 40 - 60 دلار
> برای هر هزار نمایش 6 دلار


بزودی برنامم رو به سیستم تبلیغاتیش مجهز میکنم و تجربیاتم رو در اختیار شما دوستان عزیز قرار میدم
متشکرم

----------


## hamedjj

> بزودی برنامم رو به سیستم تبلیغاتیش مجهز میکنم و تجربیاتم رو در اختیار شما دوستان عزیز قرار میدم
> متشکرم


بازار هم همانند گوگل پلی با سیستم تبلیغات برون برنامه این سایت مشکل دارد و اجازه انتشاز به برنامه هایی که از این سیستم تبلیغاتی (برون برنامه ای) استفاده کرده اند را نمیدهد

----------


## big lost

> بازار هم همانند گوگل پلی با سیستم تبلیغات برون برنامه این سایت مشکل دارد و اجازه انتشاز به برنامه هایی که از این سیستم تبلیغاتی (برون برنامه ای) استفاده کرده اند را نمیدهد


همیشه یه راهی وجود داره :متفکر:

----------


## Americanboy

حامد جان ممنونم از راهنماییت
فقط میخواستم ببینم که تفاوت تبلیغات گوگل در برنامه موبایل با تبلیغات شرکتهای دیگه مثل eomobi در چی هست؟

----------


## hamedjj

> حامد جان ممنونم از راهنماییت
> فقط میخواستم ببینم که تفاوت تبلیغات گوگل در برنامه موبایل با تبلیغات شرکتهای دیگه مثل eomobi در چی هست؟


هچ تفاوتی با هم ندارند ... فقط بهضی شرکت هاشون سیستم های تبلیغاتی بیشتری دارند 
مثلا flurry تبلیغات ویدئویی هم دارد

----------


## hamedjj

86640966678968344170.png*توجه :* سایت eomobi در سال جدید میلادی به hummermobi مهاجرت کرد.
با اکانت eomobi خود میتوانید وارد سایت hummermobi شوید اما اگر حساب جدید در این سایت باز کنید *هدیه ثبت نام در این سایت 20 دلار میباشد.*

برای ورود به این سایت کلیک کنید:

*hammermobi*

----------


## c0mmander

> 86640966678968344170.png*توجه :* سایت eomobi در سال جدید میلادی به hummermobi مهاجرت کرد.
> با اکانت eomobi خود میتوانید وارد سایت hummermobi شوید اما اگر حساب جدید در این سایت باز کنید *هدیه ثبت نام در این سایت 20 دلار میباشد.*
> 
> برای ورود به این سایت کلیک کنید:
> 
> *hammermobi*


بعد از ثبت نام این پیام اومده:


Dear Clients,
New  Upgraded Hummermobi with Big Suprise for the New Year's Day! payout  ever reached $50? then get extra $50 as Annual Bonus ! love it?Do it!  Click on the home page to receive Gift Packs ASAP!
hummermobi Team
Dec 31, 2014

میگه پرداخت خارجی درصورت 50 دلار رسید؟ [اما چرا سوالی نوشته؟ مثلا خواسته کاربرا ذوق مرگ بشن!] به اضافه ی 50 دلار هدیه سالیانه! دوسش داری .. انجامش بده برو کلیک کن داخل صفحه خانگی برای گرفتن بسته هدیه asap ...
--------------------------------
حامد جان چطوری باید این دلار ها رو تبدیلش کرد به ریال اورد داخل ایران؟؟
پیپال رو از کجا باید بگیرم؟

----------


## hamedjj

> بعد از ثبت نام این پیام اومده:
> 
> 
> Dear Clients,
> New  Upgraded Hummermobi with Big Suprise for the New Year's Day! payout  ever reached $50? then get extra $50 as Annual Bonus ! love it?Do it!  Click on the home page to receive Gift Packs ASAP!
> hummermobi Team
> Dec 31, 2014
> 
> میگه پرداخت خارجی درصورت 50 دلار رسید؟ [اما چرا سوالی نوشته؟ مثلا خواسته کاربرا ذوق مرگ بشن!] به اضافه ی 50 دلار هدیه سالیانه! دوسش داری .. انجامش بده برو کلیک کن داخل صفحه خانگی برای گرفتن بسته هدیه asap ...
> ...


درآمد شما وقتی به 50 دلار رسید میتوانید درخواست بدید به حساب پرفکت مانی شما واریز کنند
در حال حاضر شما 20دلار هدیه گرفته اید

اگر از کاربران قدیمی بوده اید و تا الان 50 دلار درآمد داشته اید و آن را برداشت کرده اید سایت به شما 50 دلار هدیه میدهد

----------


## ali-star

دوستان تبلیغات emobi خلاف قوانین کشور که نیستن؟ وقتی sdk سایتشونو دریافت کردم توی فایل pdf آموزشی یه تبلیغات دیدم که به قوانین کشور نمیخوره...

----------


## big lost

> دوستان تبلیغات emobi خلاف قوانین کشور که نیستن؟ وقتی sdk سایتشونو دریافت کردم توی فایل pdf آموزشی یه تبلیغات دیدم که به قوانین کشور نمیخوره...


درسته منم اینو تو pdf آموزشیش دیدم ولی در تست واقعی بیشتر تبلیغات اپلیکیشن های کاربردی رو نشون میداد 
الان هنوز موندم سر دوراهی :| از سیستم eomobi استفاده کنم یا سیستم های دیگه ؟

----------


## badname

هرکی تونست 50 دلارش کنه ریالش کنه حتما خبر بده بدجوری کنجکاوم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ali-star

> درسته منم اینو تو pdf آموزشیش دیدم ولی در تست واقعی بیشتر تبلیغات اپلیکیشن های کاربردی رو نشون میداد 
> الان هنوز موندم سر دوراهی :| از سیستم eomobi استفاده کنم یا سیستم های دیگه ؟


به نظر من emobi بهتره من هم دیگه تصمیم گرفتم از این سیستم استفاده کنم ولی خداکنه تبلیغاتش کاربران رو اذیت نکنه **دوستان رضایت کاربر از برنامه مهم تر از سود هست** یه ایده خوب هم دارم که توی این ایده از این سیستم استفاده می کنم.

----------


## alireza.b

من خودم تمایل چندانی به استفاده از emobi ندارم به چند دلیل:
1- معمولا این سایتای خارجی که این همه دست و دل بازن و ادعا ومیکنن پول خوبی برای نمایش تبلیغات می دن، کلاهبردارن.
2- تا حالا هیچکدوم از ما از این سایت دریافتی نداشتیم و صداقت این سایت حداقل بر من محرز نشده البته شخصی گفته بود که از این سیستم 40 میلیون درآمد داشته که باورش خیلی سخته.
3- به تبلیغاتش اعتمادی نیست و ممکنه تبلیغاتش ضد اسلامی بشه.

----------


## Cyrus_black

درود
دوستان اگه سایت هایی رو سراغ دارن برای تبلیغات درون برنامه ای که پرداخت به ازای مشاهده (1000 مشاهده ) رو بگن + میزان پرداخت به ازای 1000 مشاهده رو
البته غیر از eomobi

ممنون

----------


## webmaster.bagheri

> سلام دوستان ، من می خواستم برنامه ام رو که به صورت رایگان است رو در گوگل پلی منتشر کنم ؟ آیا راهی است ؟ کسی تا حالا منتشر کرده ؟


تاران مارکت این کار رو برای شما انجام میده......
*  ساخت حساب گوگل پلی و انتشار برنامه های اندروید در آن سلام خدمت کاربران عزیز.یک فیلم آموزشی برای شما آماده شده است تا نحوه ی ساخت حساب گوگل پلی  و انتشار برنامه های خود در آنرا یاد بگیرید.همانطور که می دانید برای  ساخت یک حساب در گوگل پلی مواردی لارم است که در ایران وجود ندارد و حتی  اجازه ی درسترسی برای کاربران ایرانی نیز وجود ندارد.میتوانید با دیدن این  فیلم آموزشی مطالبی در مورد ساخت حساب گوگل پلیبیاموزد  و در انتها ما برای شما یک پیشنهاد داریم تا بتوانید برنامه های اندروید  خود را در جهان منتشر کنید و درامدی باور نکردنی کسب کنید.می دانید که گوگل  پلی روزانه میلیون ها بازدید دارد و اگر برنامه ی کاربردی شما تنها یک  دلار باشد و در یک ماه فقط 1000 بار دانلود شود شما 1000...
دلار خواهید داشت که معادل آن به تومان،حدودا 4 میلیون تومان خواهد بود.این  حداقل تصوری بود که میشد درباره درامد شما از یک برنامه داشت.حال تصور  کنید شما تعداد زیادی برنامه ی کاربردی و عالی دارید،هرکدام 1000بار دانلود  شوند و هر کدام 1 دلار باشند.


*

----------


## webmaster.bagheri

> اوایل که تازه برنامه نویسی آندورید رو معرفی کرده بودن ، قبل از استفاده از گوگل پلی این کار به راحتی صورت میگرفت ولی الان شما برا ثبت نام به عنوان برنامه نویس باید یک حساب بانکی معتبر که حداقل 25 دلار داشته باشه ، باید داشته باشید.


علاوه بر این یک تایید هویت از طرف دولت هم لازمه که بنده با کارت گواهی نامه خودم را داداشم این کارو  میکنم.با پاس یا ویزا همیشه.

----------


## webmaster.bagheri

*  ساخت حساب  گوگل پلی و انتشار برنامه های اندروید در آن*         سلام خدمت کاربران عزیز *تاران مارکت*.یک فیلم آموزشی برای شما آماده شده است تا نحوه ی ساخت حساب گوگل پلی  و انتشار برنامه های خود در آن  را یاد بگیرید.همانطور که می دانید برای  ساخت یک حساب در گوگل پلی مواردی لارم است که در ایران وجود ندارد و حتی  اجازه ی درسترسی برای کاربران ایرانی نیز وجود ندارد.میتوانید با دیدن این  فیلم آموزشی مطالبی در مورد *ساخت حساب گوگل پلی*  بیاموزد و  در انتها ما برای شما یک پیشنهاد داریم تا بتوانید برنامه های اندروید خود  را در جهان منتشر کنید و درامدی باور نکردنی کسب کنید.می دانید که گوگل  پلی روزانه میلیون ها بازدید دارد و اگر برنامه ی کاربردی شما تنها یک دلار  باشد و در یک ماه فقط 1000 بار دانلود شود شما 1000...  
  دلار خواهید داشت که معادل آن به تومان،حدودا 4 میلیون تومان خواهد  بود.این حداقل تصوری بود که میشد درباره درامد شما از یک برنامه داشت.حال  تصور کنید شما تعداد زیادی برنامه ی کاربردی و عالی دارید،هرکدام 1000بار  دانلود شوند و هر کدام 1 دلار باشند.

  برای سفارش اکانت گوگل پلی مقررات و ضوابط ساخت حساب گوگل پلی را مطالعه کنید.

----------


## ali-star

دوستان eomobi رو بزارید کنار واقعا تبلیغاتش آزار دهندست 6 ساعت روی گوشیم تستش کردم پردمون دراومد :قهقهه:  بیخیال شدم....

----------


## big lost

> دوستان eomobi رو بزارید کنار واقعا تبلیغاتش آزار دهندست 6 ساعت روی گوشیم تستش کردم پردمون دراومد بیخیال شدم....


بریم سراغ همون عدد خودمون :)

----------


## abbasi.naft

سلام
اول پوزش میخوام ، چون اصل مطلبم به اندروید ربطی نداره.

لطفا این لینک رو نگاه کنید
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/live...901310187?mt=8
چطور این برنامه از این سایت سر در آورده؟

پس میشه برنامه های اندرویدی رو بصورت رایگان (در مارکتینگهای جهانی) به اشتراک گذاشت؟

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام
> اول پوزش میخوام ، چون اصل مطلبم به اندروید ربطی نداره.
> 
> لطفا این لینک رو نگاه کنید
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/live...901310187?mt=8
> چطور این برنامه از این سایت سر در آورده؟
> 
> پس میشه برنامه های اندرویدی رو بصورت رایگان (در مارکتینگهای جهانی) به اشتراک گذاشت؟


این که free
حالا چرا شما اینقدر به خودت زحمت دادی تو app store دنبال برنامه های رایگان ایرانی جستجو کردی
یه سرچ کوچیک تو google play میزدی نزدیک 1000 تا برنامه ایرانی پیدا میکردی

موفق باشی

----------


## abbasi.naft

سلام
خیلی ممنون 
این لینک رو بصورت تصادفی دیدم.
ولی از اونجایی که این تاپیک رو قبلا دیده بودم و فقط چند تا صفحه اولشو خونده بودم و با توجه به ذهنیتی که داشتم که این تاپیک بیش از یک ساله ایجاد شده و موفق مورد نظر ، شخص ایجاد کننده تاپیک رو نداشته(البته تا اونجایی که من خوندم) گفتم شاید با توجه به بحث تحریم ها که اشاره شده ، با خودم گفتم حتما این برنامه راهی برای دور زدن پیدا کرده.

از اینکه پُستم کمکی به اهداف این تاپیک نکرده و از سر بی اطلاعی پُست زدم ، از بزرگان پوزش میخوام.

----------


## Americanboy

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر 
ببخشید یه سوالی ذهن من رو مشغول خودش کرده:
اینکه آیا اصلا میشه به سایت http://www.developergate.com/ اعتماد کرد؟ واقعا اگه اپلیکیشن ما فروشش خوب بشه این سایت پول حاصل از درآمدش رو میده به ما؟؟؟

----------


## dasssnj

> سلام
> اول پوزش میخوام ، چون اصل مطلبم به اندروید ربطی نداره.
> 
> لطفا این لینک رو نگاه کنید
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/live...901310187?mt=8
> چطور این برنامه از این سایت سر در آورده؟
> 
> پس میشه برنامه های اندرویدی رو بصورت رایگان (در مارکتینگهای جهانی) به اشتراک گذاشت؟


به نظر میاد سازنده ی این برنامه خارج زندگی می کنه.

----------


## Americanboy

> دوستان eomobi رو بزارید کنار واقعا تبلیغاتش آزار دهندست 6 ساعت روی گوشیم تستش کردم پردمون دراومد بیخیال شدم....


سلام دوست عزیز
اگه امکان داره من رو راهنمایی کن،میخوام تبلیغات eombi رو روی اپلیکیشنم قرار بدم اما نمیدونم ازکجا باید شروع کنم،بازیم رو میخوام روی yandex به صورت رایگان با تبلیغات درون برنامه ای قرار بدم،البته میخواستم روی بازارهم به همین شکل قرار بدم که ترسیدم گفتم به وقت میبینی عکسی چیزی نمایش میده بعد بیا و درستش کن،...
راستش من ثبت نام کردم اما تو مراحل از من میخواد که لینک دانلود بازی روی yandex رو بهش بدم،یعنی من باید بازیم رو اول رو yandex رایگان قرار بدم بعد تبلیغات رو قرار بدم؟
بعد اینکه شما گفته بودید تبلیغاتش آزاردهنده است،میخواست ببینم برای درون برنامه ای این رو گفتید یا برون برنامه ای؟
دوست عزیز و دوستا عزیز خواهش می کنم اگه امکان داره راهنماییم کنید،ممنونم از لطف همتون....آقا حامد خیلی مخلصیم...خبری نیست ازتون...دلمون تنگ شده...

----------


## orache

یاندکس بازار روسیه و تقریبا تمام کاربراش روسیه کمه کم بالای 95 درصد ولی دقت کنین روسی ها از ایرانیا بدتر هستن
بازی های پولیو ایرانی ها لا اقل 100 نفر تا 1000 نفر میخرن روسیها بهترین بازیو عمرا 10 نفر هم بخرن 
.
و حالا تبلیغات هم ایرانی ها و هم روس ها لنگه ی همن کلیک رو باید زوری قرار بدی نباید بنر بزنی چون سرشونو بدن کلیک نمیکنن زوری هم بذارین دفعه ی بعد کسی نمدانلود نمیکنه مثل خودم

----------


## Americanboy

اما فکر کنم سایت eombi برای تبلیغات درون برنامه ای نیاز به کلیک کردن نداره
اینطوری که من دقت کردم اگه اشتباه نکنم به ازای هر 1000 بار که بنر در بازی نمایش بده 6 دلار به حساب ما واریز میکنه... دوستان عزیز اگه اشتباه میکنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید...

----------


## Americanboy

دوستان عزیز اگه امکان داره یه کمکی به من بکنن...
حامد عزیز زحمت کشید و فایل sdk با راهنمای قرار دادن تبلیغات درون برنامه ای eomobi رو به من داد اما خیلی گیج کننده است و مشکل تو ترجمه اش دارم از دوستانی که میتونن کمک کنن عاجزانه خواهش می کنم یه کمکی بکنن... فکر نمیکردم اینقدر سخت باشه قرار دادن تبلیغ تو برنامه....مخم سوت کشید.... :گریه:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:

----------


## orache

ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§Øª Ø§ÙÙ ÚØ¬ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙÙÛ ØªØ¨ÙÛØº heyzon ÛØ§ admob Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ±ØªÛØ¨Ù Ú©Ù Ø«Ø¨Øª ÙØ§Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÛÙ Ø§Ù¾ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙÛØ³Ø§Ø²Û ØªÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´Ø¨ÙØ±Ø¯ Ù¾ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±ÛØª ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§ØªØ´Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÛÙ Ø§ÛØ¯Û ÚÙØ¯ Ø±ÙÙÛ Ø¨ÙØª ÙÛØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Û Ø¯Û Ø±Ù ØªÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Û Ø®ÙØ¯Øª ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ù¾Ø§Ø¨ÙÛØ´ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Û ØªÙ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ ÛØ§ Ø§ÙØ§Ø²Ø§Ù ÛØ§... Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÛØ±Û ØªÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´Ø¨ÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÛÙÚ© ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±Û Ú©Ù ØªÙ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÛ ÙÛÙÚ©Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø± ÙÛØ¯Ø§Ø±Û ÙÛØ°Ø§Ø±Û ØªÙ ÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ù¾ÛÚ©Ù ØªÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´Ø¨ÙØ±Ø¯ Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÛ Ø¯ÙØª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§Ø®Øª Ø§Ù¾ ÙÙÙØ² ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û ÛØ§ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ØªÙ Ú©Ù Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÛ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ ÛØ§ .... Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±Û ØªÙØ´ ÛØ§ Ø³Ø±Ú Ú©ÙÛ Ø§Ø³Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ØªÙ Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø³Ø±ÚÛÙ Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÙØ¯ÛØ±ÛØª ÙÛÚ©ØªÛ 
.
ØªÙ Ø§ÙØ¬ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ¬ÛÙ sdk Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ù Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª ÙØ§ Ù¾ÙØ§Ú¯ÛÙ ÙÛØ³Ø§Ø²Ù Ù. ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ú©Ø´Ù ÙØ§ Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÛØ§ ÙÙÙ ÚÛÙ Ø¨ÙØ±Ù ØªÙØ¸ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ù ÛÙ ØªÚ©Ø³ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø§Û Ø¯Û Ø§Ù¾ Ø±Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙØ¬Ø¨ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙÙÙ ÚÛÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ÛÙ Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø³Ø®ØªÛÙ Ø¯Ø± Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ
.

----------


## hamedjj

admob Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ paypal Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø³Ø§Ù¾ÙØ±Øª ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ
ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ± Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ø­ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¬ÙØ¹ Ú©ÙÛØ¯

----------


## orache

Ø§Ø±Ù ÚÙÙ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯Ù ÙØ§Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø±ÛØ¯Øª Ù ÙØ±ÚØ§ÛÙØª Ø§Ú©Ø§ÙØª ÛØ§ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù ÙÙØª Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø´ ÙØ«Ù Ø¨ÙÛÙ Û ad network ÙØ§ ÙØ³Øª

----------


## c0mmander

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÚÛÙ :
http://www.inmobi.com/

----------


## hamedjj

> Ø§Ø±Ù ÚÙÙ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯Ù ÙØ§Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø±ÛØ¯Øª Ù ÙØ±ÚØ§ÛÙØª Ø§Ú©Ø§ÙØª ÛØ§ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù ÙÙØª Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø´ ÙØ«Ù Ø¨ÙÛÙ Û ad network ÙØ§ ÙØ³Øª


Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ admob Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ... ÚÙÙ paypal Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ù¾ÙØ±Øª ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ
ØªÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØªØ´ ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø³Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ ÙØ§ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø±Ø§ Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯Ù


Electronic Funds Transfer (EFT), EFT via Single Euro Payments Area (SEPA), wire transfer, checks, and Western Union Quick Cash

ÙÛØ²Ø§ Ù ÙØ³ØªØ±Ú©Ø§Ø±Øª ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù
Ú©ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨ÛØ®ÛØ§ÙØ´ Ø¨Ø´ÛÙØ

----------


## hamedjj

> Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÚÛÙ :
> http://www.inmobi.com/


ÙØ¨Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ù ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÙÛÙ
 CPC , CPM Ø±Ø§ Ø³Ø§Ù¾ÙØ±Øª ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ
ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§Øª Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø²ÛØ¨Ø§ÛÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ù¾Û Ù¾Ø§Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù

ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙÙØ² Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ§ ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯Ø´ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ
Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨ÛØ§Øª Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ±Ø§Ú© Ø¨Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯

ØªØ´Ú©Ø±

----------


## orache

Ø§ÙÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÙ ØªØ­Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙØ´ØªÛ Ø¨Ù ÙØ³ØªØ± ÛØ§ ÙÛØ²Ø§ Ø±Ø¨Ø·Û ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®ØªÙ ÙÛÚ¯Ù Ú©Ù transfer ØªÙ Ú©Ø±ÛØ¯ØªØª Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÛØ§ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª ÚÚ© Ø¨ÙØª Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ù ØºÛØ±Ù ...ÙÙ Ø­Ø±Ù Ø´ÙØ§Ø±Ù ÙÙÛÙÙÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² ØªØ­Ø±ÛÙ Ø±Ø¯ Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙØ«Ù ÙÙ Ù Ø®ÛÙÛØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬ ÛØ§ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÛÙ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛØ§ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙÙÙØ± Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙØ«Ù Ø¯ÙÙÙÙ¾Ø±Ú¯ÛØª Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØªÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÛØ¯ ad ÙÙ Ø¨Ø²ÙÛÙ ÚÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ ÙØ¹Ø§Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØªÙÙ ØªÙ Ø§Ù¾Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ± ÛØ§Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ ÛØ§ Ø§ÙØ§Ø²ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÙÛÙÚ©Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø¯Û ØªØ§ ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÙ ØªØ§Ø²Ù Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ØªØ¨ÙÛØº ÙÛØ¯Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ÙÙ ÙÛÚ¯Ù Ø±Ù ÚÙ Ú©Ø´ÙØ± ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨ÛØ§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ Ø´Ø±Ú©ØªÛ ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§ØªØ´Ù Ø­ÛÙ ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù ÛØ§ Ø±ÙØ³ÛÙ Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ± ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ù Ø§Ø² ÛÙ ÚÛØ² Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨Û ÙØ«Ù Ø§Ø¯ ÙÙØ¨ ÛØ§ ÙÛØ²Ù ÛØ§ Ø§Ø¯ Ú©ÙØ§ÙÛ Ù 10 ØªØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ

----------


## ansaralghaem

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ø¯ÙÙÙÙ¾Ø± Ú¯ÛØª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø±ÙÛ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¯Ù ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ù Ù¾ÙÙÛ ÙØ³Øª ÙÙÛ Ø§ÙØ¨Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø´Ø¯ÙØ´ ÚÛÙØ
ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....securemessage
Ù ÙÛØ¯Ø¦ÙÛÛ Ø§Ø² ÙØ­ÙÙ Û Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mFi...ature=youtu.be
 Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù ÛÙ ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ØªØ´ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ¨ÛÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ§Ø±Ú©Øª Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Û ÙÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÙØ´ ÛØ§ ÙÙ ÙØ¨ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø§Ù ÚÛ ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÛØ¯ ÙÙÚÙÛÙ ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ù Ø¸Ø§ÙØ± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ

----------


## orache

Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª ÙÙÙÙ ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÚÙØ¯Ø± ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø´ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÛÙ Ø§ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù 
Ø¯ÙÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù 
Ø³ÙÙ ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§Øª ÙÙ ÙØ·ÙØ¦Ù ÙØ³ØªÙ Ø´ÙØ§  Ø­ØªÛ Ø¯Ø± 1 Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬Û ÙÙ ØªØ¨ÙÛØº ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÙÛÚ¯Ù Ø 
Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªÛ ØªØ§ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ÚÙØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø®Ø¨Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ø 
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙ

----------


## ansaralghaem

> Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª ÙÙÙÙ ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÚÙØ¯Ø± ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø´ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÛÙ Ø§ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù 
> Ø¯ÙÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù 
> Ø³ÙÙ ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§Øª ÙÙ ÙØ·ÙØ¦Ù ÙØ³ØªÙ Ø´ÙØ§  Ø­ØªÛ Ø¯Ø± 1 Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬Û ÙÙ ØªØ¨ÙÛØº ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÙÛÚ¯Ù Ø 
> Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªÛ ØªØ§ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ÚÙØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø®Ø¨Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ø 
> ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙ


Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯ÙÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø³ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø§ØªÙØ§ÙØ§ ÚÙØ¯ Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ ØªØ¨ÙÛØº Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ ØªÙÛ ÛÚ© Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø«Ø¨Øª Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù ØªÙÛ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù ÙÙ ÙÙØªÛ SecureMessage Ø±Ù Ø³Ø±Ú Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¬Ø² Ø§ÙÙÛÙ ØªØµØ§ ÙÛØ± Ø§ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ§Ø±Ù ÙÙÚÙÛÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÛØ³ Ø¨ÙÚ© ÙÙ ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§ØªÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¢ÙØ§Ø± ÙÙ Ø¨ÛÙ 10 ØªØ§ 50 Ø¹Ø¯Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ
Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ·Ù Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙØ¯ Ù ÙØ¸Ø±Ø§Øª Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ÙÙ Ù ÙÙÚÛÙ Ø¨ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§ØªÛ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù

----------


## orache

Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙ ØªÙ ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø±ÙØ´ ÙØ§Ø´Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙØ®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÛØ³Ø±Û Ø±Ø§Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙØ§Û Ø¨ÛØ²ÛÙØ³Û ÙØ³Øª ÙÙÛ ØªØ§ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÙ ÙÛØ®Ø§Ø¯ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ú©ÙØ§Ø± ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØªÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÚÛÙ ÙÙÛ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙØ·ÙØ¦ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§Û 1000 ØªØ§ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÛØ´Ø¯ ÙÙÙ ÙØ±ÚÛ Ø±Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ´ÙØ§Ø³Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û ÙØ³Øª ÙÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±

----------


## orache

Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙ ØªÙ ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø±ÙØ´ ÙØ§Ø´Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙØ®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÛØ³Ø±Û Ø±Ø§Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙØ§Û Ø¨ÛØ²ÛÙØ³Û ÙØ³Øª ÙÙÛ ØªØ§ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÙ ÙÛØ®Ø§Ø¯ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ú©ÙØ§Ø± ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØªÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÚÛÙ ÙÙÛ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙØ·ÙØ¦ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§Û 1000 ØªØ§ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÛØ´Ø¯ ÙÙÙ ÙØ±ÚÛ Ø±Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ´ÙØ§Ø³Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û ÙØ³Øª ÙÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±

----------


## Americanboy

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙÙ Ø§Ù¾ÙÛÚ©ÛØ´ÙÙ Ø±Ù ØªÙ ÛØ§ÙØ¯Ú©Ø³ Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù ØªÙØ§Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø­ÙØ´ Ø±Ù Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ Ø±ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø±Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù please select a category of your product   ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÚÛØ²Û Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯Ø´ ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÛØ¯ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯...

----------


## ali-star

> Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
> ÙÙ Ø§Ù¾ÙÛÚ©ÛØ´ÙÙ Ø±Ù ØªÙ ÛØ§ÙØ¯Ú©Ø³ Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù ØªÙØ§Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø­ÙØ´ Ø±Ù Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ Ø±ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø±Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù please select a category of your product   ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÚÛØ²Û Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯Ø´ ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÛØ¯ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯...


ÙÛÚ¯Ù ÙØ´Ø®Øµ Ú©ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ØªÙÛ ÚÙ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙ Ø§Û ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù  (ÙØ«Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Û - Ø³ÙØ§ÙØª Ù....).

----------


## reza.sepehri

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§ÙØ Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ù¾ Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø± Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛØ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø­Ù Ø¹Ø¶ÙÛØª Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø
 Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø± Ø§Ù¾Ø Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ Ø¢ÙØ±Ø§ Ø§Ø² ÙØ¸Ø± ÙØ­ØªÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û ÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯Ø (ÙØ±Ø¶ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø§Ù¾ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÚ©Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø´ÙØ±ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø³ØªØ¹ÙØ§Ø±Ú¯Ø± ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ)

----------


## Americanboy

Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ø§Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø³ Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø±ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ø¯ÙÙÙÙ¾Ø±Ú¯ÛØª Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø±Ù Ø­Ø°Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù....

----------


## iman0111

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ±Ø§Ø±Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØªÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙ ÚÙ Ø±ÙØ² Ù¾ÛØ´ ØªÙ ÙØ¨ Ú©Ù ÙÛ Ú¯Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ù ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØªÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø§Ø¯Ø¹Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Ø§Û Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛ Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨ ÙØ³ØªØ± Ú©Ø§Ø±Øª Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø´ÙÙ ØªÙÛ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨ Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ´Ø®ØµØ§Øª Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÙÙÙÛØ¯Ù Ú©Ù  Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø²ÛØ± ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙ Ù ÛÙ ÙØ¨ÙØºÛ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø¹ØªÙØ§Ø¯ ÙØ³Øª ÛØ§ ÙÙ ÙÛÙÚ© ÙØ¨Ø³Ø§ÛØªØ´ Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙÛØ²Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø³Û ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø§Ø² ØµØ­Øª Ú¯ÙØªÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø§Ø·ÙÛÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù  Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø±Ù ØªØ§ ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛÙ ÚÙ Ø®Ø§Ú©Û Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ±ÛØ²ÛÙ 

Ø§Ø¯Ø±Ø³Ø´Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ   http://taranmarket.com/

----------


## orache

ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªØ´Ù Ø¨Ø®Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø³ Ø¬Ø² Ø¹ÙÙÙ Ù Ø¯Ø§ÛÛÙ ØªÙ Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬ Ø§Ø¹ØªÙØ§Ø¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙØ®ØµÙØµØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ ÙÛÚ¯ÙØ§ ÙÙÛ ØªØ§Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² ÙÛÚ ÙØ­Ø§Ø¸ Ø¨Ø¯Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ®ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛØ§ Ø¨ÙØ§ ÙØ³Ø¨Øª 
.
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ¨ÙÛØº admob ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÛ ÚÙØ¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø¨Ø± ÙÛÙØª Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ ÙÛØ§Ø¯ ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø¨Øª ÙØ± Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ 2 Ø³ÙØª Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÛÙ Ú©Ù 50 Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÛØ´Ù 1 Ø¯ÙØ§Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø±Ø²ÙÙ ØªØ±ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û 1 Ø¯ÙØ§Ø± ÛØ§ ÙÙÙÙ $0.99 ØªØ§ ÙØ³Øª ÙØ³ÙÙØ§ ÙÙÙ Û Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙØ§ 50 ØªØ§ Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø­ØªÛ ÙØµÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² ÙØ± 5 ØªØ§Ø´ÙÙ 1 Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ø§ÙÙÙ 2 - 3 Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÛÙÚ© Ú©ÙÙ Ù ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ± ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ù Ú¯Ø§Ù ÙÙ 50 Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø¨Ø± ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ (ÙØ³Ø¨Øª Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù Ù¾ÙÙÛ ) 
Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÙØ¯ÛØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙÛÚ©Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø±Ù Ù¾ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛÙ 500 ÙÙØ± Ù¾ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø®Ø±Ù Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù ØªØ§ 5000 ÙÙØ± Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ admob ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¯ÙÙÙÙ¾Ø± Ú¯ÛØª ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙØ¨ÙØºÛ Ø±Ù ÙÙÛ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙØ§ÚÛØ²Ù 
.
Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛÙ Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ø®ÙØ¨Ù Ú©Ù 
1- Ø§ØµÙØ§ ÙØ²ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Øª ÙÙÙ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø¹ØªØ¨Ø§Ø± ØªÛÙ ÛØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ø¯ÛÙØª Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù ÙÙØ·Ù ÙÙØ· Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ù¾Ø°ÛØ±Ù Ú©Ù Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø®ÙØ¯Øª Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÚÙÙ Ú©Ø³ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÚ©Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛØ³Øª ÙØ³ÙÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ÙÚ©Ø± Ø³ÙØ¯ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´Ù ÙØ± Ú©Ø³ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û ÙÛÚ¯Ù ! 
.
2- ÚÙØ¯ ÙØ±Ø­ÙÙ Ø§Ø´ Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù Ø¨ÙÛÙ Ù¾ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù 
.
3- Ù ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø§Ø®Ø± Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛØª Ø§ÙÙØ§ÛÙ ÛØ§ ÙØ±ÚÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙÛ ØªÙØ´ IAP Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø³Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø®Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙØ«Ù Ú©ÙØ´ Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ù gem ÙÛØ®Ø±Ù 
.
ØºÛØ± Ø§ÛÙ 3 ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û Ø¨Ø¯Ø±Ø¯ ÙÙØ®ÙØ±Ù ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙØ²ÛÙÙ ÙØ§ØªÙÙÙ ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ø®Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§Øª ØªØ§ÙÛÙ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÛØ³Øª  .  Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙ ÙØ§ÙÛØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§Û 40 ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙØ§Ø± ÛØ§ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±Ù ÙÙÛ Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ú©ÙÙ¾Ø§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø­Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ 50 ÙÙØ± Ø±Ù ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ¯Ù ÙØ³ÙÙØ§ ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÙÙØ§ÛØ³Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ 1 ÙÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙØ¯Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø¹ÛØ¯Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ø°Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û flappy bird Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§Øª ØªØ§ Ø±ÙØ²Û 50 ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙØ§Ø± ÛØ¹ÙÛ 180 ÙÛÙÛÙÙ ØªÙÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÛØ§ÙØ±Ø¯ (Ø±ÙØ²Ø§ÙÙ ) ÙÙÛ 55 ÙÛÙÛÙÙ ÙÙØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ± Ø·ÙÙ ØªØ§Ø±ÛØ® Ø¨Û ØµØ§Ø¨ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù 
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙ

----------


## Americanboy

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬ Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø­Ø«:
ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù ØªÙØ¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø¢Ù¾ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ­Ø¶ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø­Ø°Ù Ú©ÙÙ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙÙÚÛ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙÙØªÛ ØªÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ ÙÛØ±Û ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ØªÙ ÙØ³ÙØª ØµÙØ­Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ Ø­Ø°Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø²ÙÛØ¯ Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ ÙÛØ±Ù ØªÙØ§ÛÙ ØµÙØ­Ù ØÙÙÚÛÙ Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ Ø§Û Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙØØ¨ÙØ´ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø¯ÙØØ§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ±ÙØ² Ø¹ØµØ± Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø§ÙÙØ¯...ÚÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙØ

----------


## orache

ÙØ§Ø§Ø§Ø§Û ÛØ§Ø¯ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÙØªØ§Ø¯Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ù ÙØ§ Ø±ÙØªÙ ÙÙÛ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÛØ´ ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø§Ù¾ ÙØ´Ø¯Ù ÙØ§ÙØµ Ø§Ù¾ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù  ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§Ù¾ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Û ÙÙÛ ÙÛÙÙ ÙØ§Ø´ Ø²Ø¯Û Ø¨ÛØ±ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙ Ø Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛØ®Ø§Û Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø³ÙØ´Ù Ø¹ÙØ¶ Ú©ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØª Ú©Ù ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø§Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ Ø³ÙØª ÚÙ¾ ÚÙ¾ ÙØ±ÙØ±Ú¯Ø± Ø¯Ø±ØµØ¯ Ø±Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ 
.
Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ´Ú©ÙØª Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø§Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Û Ù Ø¯Ø± ØµÙ Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÚ¯Ø±Ø§Ù ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´ ØªÙ Ù¾ÙÙ ØªÙØ³Ø¹Ù Ø¯ÙÙØ¯Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙØºÙ Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø± 
Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙØ´Ú©ÙØª Ú©Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ø

----------


## Americanboy

> ÙØ§Ø§Ø§Ø§Û ÛØ§Ø¯ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÙØªØ§Ø¯Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ù ÙØ§ Ø±ÙØªÙ ÙÙÛ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÛØ´ ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø§Ù¾ ÙØ´Ø¯Ù ÙØ§ÙØµ Ø§Ù¾ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù  ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§Ù¾ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Û ÙÙÛ ÙÛÙÙ ÙØ§Ø´ Ø²Ø¯Û Ø¨ÛØ±ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙ Ø Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛØ®Ø§Û Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø³ÙØ´Ù Ø¹ÙØ¶ Ú©ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØª Ú©Ù ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø§Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ Ø³ÙØª ÚÙ¾ ÚÙ¾ ÙØ±ÙØ±Ú¯Ø± Ø¯Ø±ØµØ¯ Ø±Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ 
> .
> Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ´Ú©ÙØª Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø§Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Û Ù Ø¯Ø± ØµÙ Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÚ¯Ø±Ø§Ù ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´ ØªÙ Ù¾ÙÙ ØªÙØ³Ø¹Ù Ø¯ÙÙØ¯Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙØºÙ Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø± 
> Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙØ´Ú©ÙØª Ú©Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ø


ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²
ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù ØªÙØ§Ù ØªÙØ¸ÛÙØ§ØªØ´ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù  Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÙØØ§ÙØ§ ÛÙ ÙÙ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù ÙØ±ÚÙ Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³Û Ø´Ù Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØØ¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙØ± Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØªÙÙØ³ØªÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ú©ÙÙØÙØ±ÚÛ ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ´ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙØÙØºÙ Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø²Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÙÙ ÙØªÙÙØ³ØªÙ Ø­Ø°ÙØ´ Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¢Ù¾ Ú©ÙÙØÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø±Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ³Øª Ú©ÙÚ©Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²...

----------


## Americanboy

> Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÚÛÙ :
> http://www.inmobi.com/


Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯
ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø«Ø¨Øª ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø±ÙØªÙ Ú©Ù sdk Ø§Ø®ØªØµØ§ØµÛØ´ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§ ØªÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛÙØ§Ø´ Ø§Ø³Ù Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ Ø±Ù Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ù ØªÙ ÙØ§ÙÛÙØ³Øª ÙÙ ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ±ØØ¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø±ØªÙÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ
Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²Û Ø§Ø² ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛÙ Ú©ÙÙØØ¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÚØ·ÙØ±Û Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ sdk ØªÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙØ
Ù Ø¢Ø®Ø± Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ emobi ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù ÙØºÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù ÙÙØ· Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØÚÙÙ ÙÛÙÚ© Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ sdk Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù ÙÙØ· sdk Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù...

----------


## orache

Ú©Ø§Ø´ 4 ØªØ§ Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ØªØ± Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ®ÙÙØ¯ÛÙ 
Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§ØªÙ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯ Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§Û ÙØ¹ØªØ¨Ø± ÙØ«Ù Ø§ÙØ§Ø²ÙÙ ÛØ§ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ ÛØ§ Ø§Ù¾Ø³ØªÙØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù... ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙÛØªÙÙÛÙ ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§Øª Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ù¾ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛÙ ØªÙ ÙØ§ÛÚ©Øª Ø´Ø±Ú©ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù ØªÙÙØ¨ÛÙ Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯Ø§ !

----------


## Americanboy

ÙØ§Û.....
Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛÙ ØªÙ ÛØ§ÙØ¯Ú©Ø³ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯....!!!!!!!!!!!ÙÙØ±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø  ±Ø±Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§.... 1 Ø¯ÙØ§Ø± Ú©Ø§Ø³Ø¨ Ø´Ø¯Ù................
Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ø¢ÙØ§Ø±Û Ø§Ø² ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú© ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙ ÙØ´ÙÙ ÙÛØ¯Ù ÙÙ Ø³ØªØ§Ø±Ù Ù ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÚ©Û...ÙÙØ· ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ 1
Ø­ØªÛ ØªÙ ÙØ±ÙØ´Ú¯Ø§ÙØ´Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛØ±Û ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ¨Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÛ ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙÛÚ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û Ø±Ù ÙØ«Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ú©Øª ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ØªÙ ØµÙØ­Ù ÙØ´ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ¯Ù....

Ø§ØªÙÙ¾Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛÙ Ø±Ù ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯ ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯ Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø§Ø³ÙØ§ÛØ¯ ÙÛ ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø±Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù:

The package name _com.example.*****_ is not allowed. Please change the package name in your project's AndroidManifest.xml.
Ø³ØªØ§Ø±Ù ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛÙ ÙØ³Øª...

----------


## orache

Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ø§Ø´  :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯ Ú¯Ø´Ø§Ø¯Ù!:  Ø§Ø³Ù Ù¾Ú©ÛØ¬Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ³Øª Ø¹ÙØ¶ Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ«ÙØ§ ÙØ³Øª Ø³ØªØ§Ø±Ù ÙØ§ ÛØ¹ÙÛ stars Ø§Ø³Ù Ú©ÙÙ¾Ø§ÙÛ ÛØ§ ØªÛÙØª ÚÛÙ Ø ÙØ±Ø¶Ø§ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù americanboy Ø§Ø³Ù Ù¾Ú©ÛØ¬ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¯Ø± ÙÛØ§Ø¯ 
Com.americanboy.stars ÙÙÛÙ !
ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÛÚÛÙ Ø±ÙØ³ÛÙ Ø§Ø¹ØªÙØ§Ø¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙØ«Ù Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÙÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø¨ÙØª ÙÛØ¯Ù ÛØ§ ÙÛÚ¯Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙØ§Ù ÙØ¯Ø± Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø ÙØ«Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ 300 ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù ØªØ§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø­ØªØ³Ø§Ø¨ ÙØ§ÙÛØ§Øª Ù Ø³ÙØ¯ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ÙÙ ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø­Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ 500 ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±Û 
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Û

----------


## EDRIS0131

ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÛØ¯ Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙÛ...

ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ(ÙÙÙØ² Ø¢ÙØ§ØªÙØ±Ù)
Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ§Ø±Ú©Øª ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø«Ø¨Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªØ§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ø®Ø§ØµÛ ÙÙ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ¯ ÛØ§ ÙÙØ
ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¢ÙØ§ØªÙØ± ÙØ«Ù e-book ÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÙØ¨ÙÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ¯ ÛØ§ ÙÙØ
ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ :ÙÙØ¨:

----------


## orache

ÙÙÙ Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÙØ¨ÙÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÙÙ ! ÙÙØ· Ú©Ù¾Û Ø±Ø§ÛØªÙ ÙØ¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙØ¶ Ú©ÙÛ ØªØ§Ø²Ù ÙÙØ¶Ù Ú©ÙÛ ØªØ§ Ú©Ø³Û ÙÙÙÙÙ ÚÛØ²Û ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨ÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ú©Ø§ÙØªØª Ø¨ÙØ§Ú© ÙÛØ´Ù 
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Û

----------


## Americanboy

Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ§ÙÛ
Ú©ÙØ§ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙÛ Ù¾Û Ø§Ù ÛØ§ Ø´Ø¨ÛÙ Ø§ÛÙØØªÙ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªØ

----------


## Apriliyaa

> ÙØ§Û.....
> Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛÙ ØªÙ ÛØ§ÙØ¯Ú©Ø³ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯....!!!!!!!!!!!ÙÙØ±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø±Ø  ±Ø±Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§Ø§.... 1 Ø¯ÙØ§Ø± Ú©Ø§Ø³Ø¨ Ø´Ø¯Ù................
> Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ø¢ÙØ§Ø±Û Ø§Ø² ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú© ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙ ÙØ´ÙÙ ÙÛØ¯Ù ÙÙ Ø³ØªØ§Ø±Ù Ù ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÚ©Û...ÙÙØ· ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ 1
> Ø­ØªÛ ØªÙ ÙØ±ÙØ´Ú¯Ø§ÙØ´Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛØ±Û ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ¨Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÛ ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙÛÚ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û Ø±Ù ÙØ«Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ú©Øª ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ØªÙ ØµÙØ­Ù ÙØ´ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ¯Ù....
> 
> Ø§ØªÙÙ¾Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛÙ Ø±Ù ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯ ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯ Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø§Ø³ÙØ§ÛØ¯ ÙÛ ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø±Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù:
> 
> The package name _com.example.*****_ is not allowed. Please change the package name in your project's AndroidManifest.xml.
> Ø³ØªØ§Ø±Ù ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛÙ ÙØ³Øª...


ÙÛÙÚ©Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¨ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø¯Ø±

----------


## orache

> Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ§ÙÛ
> Ú©ÙØ§ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙÛ Ù¾Û Ø§Ù ÛØ§ Ø´Ø¨ÛÙ Ø§ÛÙØØªÙ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªØ


ÚÙ Ø±Ø¨Ø·Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø   :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯ Ú¯Ø´Ø§Ø¯Ù!:  Ø§ÙØ§Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙÛØªÙÙÛÙ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø³Ø§ÛØªØ´ Ø´ÛÙ Ø ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ù¾ÙÙ ÙÛØ®Ø§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±Ù Ú©Ø¬Ø§ ØØ Ù¾ÙÙ ÙÛØ±Ù Ø¨Ù credit card Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±ÛØ¯Øª Ú©Ø§Ø±Øª Ø¨ÛÙ Ø§ÙÙÙÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù 
.
Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛØªÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û ÙØ§Û Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±Û ÛØ§ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙØ§Û Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±Û Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±Øª Ú©Ù ÛÙ ÙØ³ØªØ± Ú©Ø§Ø±Øª ÛØ§ ÙÛØ²Ø§Ú©Ø§Ø±Øª ÙØ¬Ø§Ø²Û Ú©Ù 25 Ø¯ÙØ§Ø± Ù¾ÙÙ ØªÙØ´Ù ØªÙÛÙ Ú©ÙÛ ÛØ§ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ÛÙ ÙÙØ± ÛØ§ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ù¾ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Øª Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÙÙÙ ÚÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø±Ù Ø¬Ø¹ÙÛ Ù¾Ø± Ú©ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø®Ø§Û Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÛÙ Ù¾ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙÛØªØª ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ú©Ø¬Ø§ ÙØ³ØªÛ Ø´ÙØ§Ø±Ù ØªÙÙÙ Ø§Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ù... ÙØ´Ø®Øµ Ø¨Ø´Ù ØªØ§Ø²Ù Ù¾ÙÙ Ø­ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø±ÛØ¯Øª Ú©Ø§Ø±ØªØª ÛØ§ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª ÚÚ© Ø¯Ø±Ø¨ ÙÙØ²Ù ØªØ­ÙÛÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ù¾Ø³ ÙÚ©Ø± Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø³Ø·Ù Ø¨Ø®Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ù¾ÙÛÚ©ÛØ´Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙÙ ØªÙ ÙØ§Ø±Ú©Øª ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø¨ÛØ±ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛÙ .  Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¯Ø³Øª ÛÙ ÙÙØ± Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÛÚ ØªØ±ØªÛØ¨Û ÙÙÛØªÙÙÛÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÚÙØ¯Ø± Ù¾ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙØ±Ø¯ÛÙ ÛØ§ ÚÙØ¯Ø± Ø­ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛØªÙÙÛÙ Ø³Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±ÛÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙ Ø¹Ú©Ø³ ÙÛØ¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÚÙØ¯Ø± Ø±ÛØ®ØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù ØªÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´Ø¨ÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÙÛ ÙØ´Ø®Øµ ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¹Ú©Ø³ ÙØ§Ø³ Ú©Û ÙØ³Øª ÙØ«ÙØ§ ÙÙØªÛ Ø´ÙØ§ 300 Ø¯ÙØ§Ø± Ù¾ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø§ÙØ±Ø¯Û Ø¹Ú©Ø³ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù Ù ÙÙØªÛ Ø¨Ù 1000 Ø¯ÙØ§Ø± Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¹Ú©Ø³ 300 Ø¯ÙØ§Ø±Û Ø±Ù ÙØ´ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ù ÙÙÛÙ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÛØ²Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ· 1 Ø±Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ´ÙÚ¯ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù 20 Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙÛØ´ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø·Ø±Ø² Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§Û ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø³Ø± ÙÙÙ Ø±Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÛØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø·Ø±Ù Ø³Ø±ØªÙÙ Ú©ÙØ§Ù ÙÛØ°Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÛÚ ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙÛÛÛÛÚ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛ Ù Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛ Ø§Ø¹ØªÙØ§Ø¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙÙ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø± ÙØ³ØªÙ Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÙØªØ´Ø®ØµÛ ÙØ³ØªÙ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÙÛØ³Øª ÙÙÛ ÙÙ ØªØ§Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÛÚ Ø®ÛØ±Û Ø§Ø² Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª ÙØ§ ÙØ¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø³ Ø¨ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ù ÛÙ ÙØ§ÙÛÙ ÛØ§ ÛÙ ÙÙØ± Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø¹ØªÙØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù Ø§ÙÙÙØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ! Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø´ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙØ¬ÙØ± ÚÛØ²Ø§ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Ù ! 
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙ

----------


## prince0fpersia

Ø¨Ø§ ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø¨Ù ØªØ¨ÙÛØºØ§Øª Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ú©Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛ ÙÛØ´Ù Ù ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Ø§Ù ÙØ§ (Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙØ¯Ø³ ÙÚ©Ø§ÙÛÚ© Ù Ø¨Ø±Ù) Ø§ÙØªØ§Ø¯Ù Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ù ÛØ§Ø¯Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯Ø Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙ ÙÙ (Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± ÙÛØ®ÙÙÙ) Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ ÚÙ Ø®Ø¨Ø±Ù Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ø³ÙØ¯Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø³Ø±ÚÛ Ú©Ù Ø²Ø¯Ù Ù Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ù ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ§Û ÙØ´Ø§Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ú¯ÙÛØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø²Ø­ÙØª ÛØ§Ø¯Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªØ´ ÙÙÛ Ø§Ø±Ø²Ù!

Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙØ«Ù ÙØ§ÙÙÙ Ù ... Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ«Ø§Ù ÙÛØ°Ø§Ø±Ù Ù ÙÛÚ¯Ù 100 ÙÛÙÛÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø¢ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø ÚÙØ¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ø¯Ø±Ø¢ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØ± ØªÙÛ Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªØ´ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù ÚÙØ¯Ø± Ø±ÙØ´ ÙÙØª Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙØ Ù Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ù¾ÛÚÛØ¯Ú¯Û Ù Ø­Ø¬Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù ÚÙØ¯Ø±ÙØ
ÙÙÚÙÛÙ Ø§ÙØ¨Ø§Ù ÙØµØ±Ù Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ù(Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù ÙØ³Øª) Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ÚØ·ÙØ±Ù Ù ÙØ± Ø±ÙØ² Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ ÙØ§Û Ù¾ÙÙÛ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ÙÛØ´Ù ÛØ§ Ú©ÙØªØ±Ø

ÙØ§ ØªÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ±Ù ÙÛØ³Ø§ÙØ³ Ø¯Ø±Ø³ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ ÛØ§Ø¯ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÛÙ Ù ØªÙØ±ÛØ¨Ø§ ÙÙÙ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø­Ø« Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨ deitel Ø±Ù Ø®ÙÙØ¯ÛÙ. ÙÙÛ Ø§ÙØ§Ù ØªÙØ±ÛØ¨Ø§ ÙÛÚÛ ÛØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ³Øª Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÛÚ© Ø±ÛÙÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÙ. ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø´Ú© ÙØ³ØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©ÙÙØ ÙØ±Ø¶Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÙØ³ÙØ· Ø´Ø¯ÙØ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÚÙ ÚÛØ²ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù ÛØ§Ø¯Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙÙØ ÚÙØ¯Ø± Ø²ÙØ§Ù ÙÛØ¨Ø±Ù ÛØ§Ø¯Ú¯ÛØ±ÛØ  ÚÙØ¯Ø± Ø²ÙØ§Ù ÙÛØ¨Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±ÙØ´ ÙØªÙØ³Ø· (ÙØ«ÙØ§ 20 ÙÛÙÛÙÙ ØªÙÙØ§Ù) ÙÙØ´ØªØ

----------


## orache

ÙÙÙ ÙÙÙÛÙ 1 Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±Ù ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ§ÙÙÙ 
Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ÚÙØ¯ ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ Ø§ÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙØ· ÙÙÛÙ 1 Ø¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø± ÙØ³Øª Ø 
Ø¯Ø±Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙ ÙÛØ´ÙÙÛ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø³ÙØª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ±Ù !

----------


## android2015

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª appbrain.com Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø

----------


## prince0fpersia

> ÙÙÙ ÙÙÙÛÙ 1 Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±Ù ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ§ÙÙÙ 
> Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ÚÙØ¯ ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ Ø§ÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙØ· ÙÙÛÙ 1 Ø¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø± ÙØ³Øª Ø 
> Ø¯Ø±Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙ ÙÛØ´ÙÙÛ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø³ÙØª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ±Ù !


Ø¨ÙØ¸Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±ÙÛØ¯ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø±ÛØ§Û Ù¾ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØ· Ù ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø³Û Ú©Ù Ø¹Ø§Ø´ÙØ´Ù!
ÚÙÙ ØªÙÙØ§ Ú©Ø³Û Ú©Ù ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙÙÙ Ø³Ø®ØªÛ Ù ÙØ­Ø¯ÙØ¯ÛØª Ø±Ù ØªØ­ÙÙ Ú©ÙÙ Ù ÛÙÛÙØ§ Ø¢Ø®Ø±Ø´ Ø¨Ù ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø§Ø´ ÙÙ ÙÛØ±Ø³ÙØ ÙÙÛ Ú©Ø³Ø§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ§Û Ù¾ÙÙ ÙÛØ§Ù ÙØ³Ø· Ø±Ø§Ù Ø®Ø³ØªÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ù Ø±ÙØ§ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ.

Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ú©ÙÛ ÙÙØ­Ø±Ù Ø´Ø¯

----------


## hamedjj

Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø­Ø§Ø¶Ø± Ø§Ø² 50 ØªØ§ Ø³Ø§ÛØªÛ Ú©Ù ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ù ØªØ§ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù ØªØ§ÛÛØ¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ .

http://www.mobvista.com/
https://www.mobilecore.com/

ÙØ± Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ paypal Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ù Ú©ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙÛØ¯ 90 Ø¯Ø±ØµØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙØ§ ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø¨Ø§ paypal Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯ÙÙØ¯.

ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## it.dadkhah

Ø¨ÚÙ ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ù Ú©Ø³Û ØªØ§ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙÙÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±ÙØ
Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÙ ØªÙÛ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÚÛØ ÙØ¨ÙÙØ´ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ¯ ÛØ§ ÙÙØ

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> Ø¨ÚÙ ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ù Ú©Ø³Û ØªØ§ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙÙÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±ÙØ
> Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÙ ØªÙÛ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÚÛØ ÙØ¨ÙÙØ´ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ¯ ÛØ§ ÙÙØ


Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ù¾ÙÛ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ ÙØ³Øª ... Ø³Ø±Ú Ú©Ù Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛ ...
ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ù¾ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Û Ù ÙØ±ÙØ´Ù Ø¨Ú©ÙÙ Ù¾ÙÙØ´Ù ÙÙÛØ¯Ù ... ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù ÚÙÙ ÙØ§ ØªØ­Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ©Û ÙØ³ØªÛÙ .
Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø´ÙØ± Ø«Ø§ÙØ«Û ÙØ¹Ø§ÙÛØª Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ÚÙÙ Ø§ØµÙØ§ ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù ØªÙÛ ÙÛØ³Øª ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø´ÙØ± ÙØ§Û Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù ÙÛØ³Øª ... Ø­Ø°ÙÙÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù .:)

----------


## virus2009

*Ø¯Ø±Ø³ØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù ØªØ­Ø±ÛÙÙ Ù ÙØ³ØªÙÛÙ ÙÙÛØ´Ù ÙØ¹Ø§ÙÛØª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø ÙÙÛ ÙÙØª Ø®Ø§Ù Ø±Ø³ØªÙ ÙÙ ÙÛØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù¾ÙÙÛ ØªÙ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø³ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù
Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙØ· Ú©Ø§ÙÛÙ ÛÚ© Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨ paypal Ù visa Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Û ( Ú©ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø² 500 ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ØªÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÛØ§Ø¯ ) Ø¨Ø§ ÛÚ© remote server Ú©Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù ÙØµÙ Ø¨Ø´Û ( Ø§ÛÙÙ ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø­Ø¯ÙØ¯ 30 - 40 Ø¯Ø± ÙÛØ§Ø¯ )
Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨ visa Ú©Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÛ 25 Ø¯ÙØ§Ø± ÙÛØ±ÛØ²Û Ø¯Ø§Ø®ÙØ´ ÛÚ© Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨ ØªÙØ³Ø¹Ù Ø¯ÙÙØ¯Ù Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø®Øª Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ø±Ù Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛ Ù ÛØ§ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ù¾ÙÙÛ ÙÛØ²Ø§Ø±Û.
Ø¨Ø§ Ø±Ø¹Ø§ÛØª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÛÚ© Ø³Ø±Û Ø´Ø±Ø§ÛØ· Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛØ¯ ØªÙ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨ÙØ±ÙØ´ÛØ¯.
ØªØ§Ø²Ù ÙÙØ· Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù ÙÙ ÙÛØ³ØªØ ÙØ§Ø±Ú©Øª ÙØ§Û ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÙ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Û ÙÙ ÙØ³Øª ÙØ«Ù yandex Ú©Ù ÙØ§Ù Ø±ÙØ³ÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª ÛØ§ mobogenie Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù. 

Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯ØªØ± Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ØªÙ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø¬ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø±ÙØ§Ø¨Øª ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯Ø± Ø¬Ø°Ø§Ø¨ Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙØ´Ø§Ø¨Ù ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø±ÛØ§ÙØªØ´ Ø¨Ø´Ù ØªØ§ Ø§Ø±Ø²Ø´ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙÙ Ø®Ø±Ø¬ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø¯Ø³Ø± Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù.
*

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨Ù ... Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ø¬Ø² Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ú©Ø´ÙØ± ÙØ§ÛÛÛ ÙØ«Ù ÚÛÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ØªØ­Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ... ÙÛÙÚ© .

https://support.google.com/googlepla...le/3541286#row

----------


## mostafi1391

> Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨Ù ... Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ø¬Ø² Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ú©Ø´ÙØ± ÙØ§ÛÛÛ ÙØ«Ù ÚÛÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙ ØªØ­Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ... ÙÛÙÚ© .
> 
> https://support.google.com/googlepla...le/3541286#row


ÙÙ Ú¯ÙÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ù ØºÛØ± Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ù .... ØªØ­Ø±ÛÙ ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙÙÛØªÙÙÙ ØªØ­Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨Ú©ÙÙ

ÙÙØ·  Ø¨Ø§ ÚÛÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Û ÙØ§ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù

----------


## Prince DasTan

خب چرا گیفت کارت نمیخرید بعد برید با گوگل والتتون این پرداخت اولیه رو انجام بدید!؟
من دارم میرم تو کارش!

----------


## Americanboy

ببخشید دوستان یه سوالی
این سایت http://www.hummermobi.com/ فقط تبلیغات برون برنامه ای داره یا درون برنامه ام داره؟
اگر داره ،چرا فقط SDK برون برنامه ای گذاشته دوستان؟

----------


## abbasi.naft

سلام
دوستانی که دقیقتر اطلاع دارند.
paypal  و دولوپرگیت برنامه رو فقط برای ایرانیهایی که از گوگل پلی استفاده میکنند ، منتشر میکنند و یا برای همه ؟؟
باتشکر

----------


## roboman78

سلام من ازشون پرسیدم
گفتن در سطح جهانی پخش میشه

----------


## abbasi.naft

> سلام من ازشون پرسیدم
> گفتن در سطح جهانی پخش میشه


سلام roboman78  جان
ممنون از شما.
با کدومشون در تماس بودید ؟؟
هر دوتا این وضعیت رو که گفتید دارند یا نه  ؟؟
با تشکر

----------


## roboman78

سلام خیلی ببخشید که دیر جواب دادم
از دولوپر گیت پرسیدم
بازم معذرت

----------


## abbasi.naft

> سلام خیلی ببخشید که دیر جواب دادم
> از دولوپر گیت پرسیدم
> بازم معذرت


خواهش میکنم عزیز
ممنون که اطلاع رسانی کردید.

----------


## AMIRWWE619

کسی برنامه ای از دولوپرگیت یا تاران مارکت منتشر کرده؟

----------


## Americanboy

آره دوست عزیز من با تاران مارکت کار کردم و واقعا ازشون راضی هستم
50 هزار تومان هزینه سالانه داره و عالیه
بازی رایگان من با تبلیغات گوگل به اسم foolballon رو سرچ کن در گوگل پلی پیدا میکنی،آقای باقری مدیر لایقی هستند در تاران مارکت،اما تا حالا 5 تا بازی به دولوپرگیت دادم ولی همشو برگشت میزنه و یه مشت حرف میزنه که مثلا برای ما صرف نمیکنه و از این حرف ها...به تاران مارکت اعتماد دارم و خواهم داشت... موفق باشی

----------


## roboman78

ببخشید دوست عزیز امکانش هست حدود درامدتون رو بگین ازین پنج تا بازی؟

----------


## abbasi.naft

> آره دوست عزیز من با تاران مارکت کار کردم و واقعا ازشون راضی هستم
> 50 هزار تومان هزینه سالانه داره و عالیه
> بازی رایگان من با تبلیغات گوگل به اسم foolballon رو سرچ کن در گوگل پلی پیدا میکنی،آقای باقری مدیر لایقی هستند در تاران مارکت،اما تا حالا 5 تا بازی به دولوپرگیت دادم ولی همشو برگشت میزنه و یه مشت حرف میزنه که مثلا برای ما صرف نمیکنه و از این حرف ها...به تاران مارکت اعتماد دارم و خواهم داشت... موفق باشی


سلام
برنامتون همین هست ، همینی که این توضیحات زیرش نوشته شده .

*Description*I'm a fool balloon...!!
Please help me..!!
Ohhhh my god...CACTUS...!!
Help meeee please...

این برنامه 8 تا نظر داشت که جالبه هر 8 تا  هم ایرانی بودند.

سوال من اینه که آیا این راهی که برای انتشار در گوگل پلی استفاده میکنید ، فقط برنامه شما رو برای ایرانی های سراسر دنیا نمایش میده ؟؟ یا که نه برای همه همه ؟؟
با آرزوی بهترینها و موفقیت روز افزون برای شما عزیز برنامه نویس

----------


## Americanboy

ممنونم از لطفتون،آره همینه..نمیدونم اما برای تمامی کاربران نمایش داده میشه و کلا ما همچین چیزی نداریم که بازی فقط برای محدوده خاصی نمایش داده بشه،شما وقتی بازی رو به گوگل پلی بفرستید تمام کاربرای دنیا میبیننش،و اما در مورد بازی من..والا خودمم موندم چرا حتی یک نفر هم از اروپا یا آمریکا دانلود نکرده بازی رو...به نظر شما مشکلی هست؟

----------


## Americanboy

> ببخشید دوست عزیز امکانش هست حدود درامدتون رو بگین ازین پنج تا بازی؟


فعلا که حتی یک نفر هم از اروپا یا آمریکا دانلود نکردن...نمیدونم..فعلا که هیچی درآمد نداشته برام دوست عزیز...

----------


## abbasi.naft

> والا خودمم موندم چرا حتی یک نفر هم از اروپا یا آمریکا دانلود نکرده بازی رو...به نظر شما مشکلی هست؟


البته نمیدونم مطلبی رو که میگم درست هست یا که نه ، اما چند وقت پیش مطلبی رو مبنی بر گزینشی رفتار کردن گوگل در قبال کشورهای مختلف دیده بودم.
البته بازم میگم ، منبعش خاطرم نیست و همچین در مورد اعتبار یا عدم اعتبار این مطلب نظری ندارم.

ولی به قول خودتون ، اینکه حتی یک نفر هم از اروپا نرم افزار شما رو دانلود نکرده ، خودش جای شبهه داره !!!!

یه لطفی میکنید ، شما که چند وقته با این مارکت کار میکنید ، یکی ، دونمونه از کارای پرفروششون رو که توسط همین مارکت در گوگل قرار گرفته رو لینک بدید.
پیشاپیش از حُسن توجه و همکاری شما سپاسگزارم.

----------


## criss21

حامد جان من اسم و فامیلم رو موقع ثبت نام در وبمانی اشتباهی وارد کردم<
امکان ویرایش یا از اول ثبت نام کردن با ایمیل قبلی وجود داره ؟
اصلا این اسم و فامیل توی وبمانی لازمه واقعی باشه ؟

----------


## hamedjj

> حامد جان من اسم و فامیلم رو موقع ثبت نام در وبمانی اشتباهی وارد کردم<
> امکان ویرایش یا از اول ثبت نام کردن با ایمیل قبلی وجود داره ؟
> اصلا این اسم و فامیل توی وبمانی لازمه واقعی باشه ؟


برای دریافت پول و کارای دیگر نیاز به تایید حساب نیست . اما اگر میخواهید حساب شما رسمی شود باید پاسپورت برای وبمانی ارسال کنید و حتما هم باید نام حساب با نام شما در پاسپورتتان یکی باشد .
فعلا با همین حساب کار کنید اگر نیاز به حساب رسمی داشتید میتوانید یک حساب دیگر باز کنید.
در مورد تغییر نام هم دقیقا نمیدونم که میشود یا نه

----------


## Americanboy

> خب چرا گیفت کارت نمیخرید بعد برید با گوگل والتتون این پرداخت اولیه رو انجام بدید!؟
> من دارم میرم تو کارش!


دوست عزیز همچین کاری نکن
چون فقط پولت حدر میره
اول اینکه شنیدم باید با مستر کارت 25 دلار رو پرداخت کنی و گیفت کار رو قبول نمیکنه
دوم اینکه باید یه جی میل داشته باشی که موقع ساختش شماره همراهی بدی که واسه هر کشوری غیر از ایران باشه
سوم اینکه تازه شما بر فرض اینکه مستر کارت فیزیکی هم داشته باشی،اما زمانی که درخواست رو میفرستی چند روز بعد گوگل پلی از شما درخواست اطلاعات هویتی میکنه که بدونه حتما مال همون کشوری هستی که مستر کارتش رو داری،مثل کارت شناسائی،گواهینامه،معرفی نامه از کشور و ... خلاصه من خودم یکسال هست که پیگیر هستم تا یک حساب برای خودم ایجاد کنم و بازی هام رو رایگان
با تبلیغات شرکت هایی غیر از Admob خود گوگل قرار بدم،اما فقط یه راه هست اونم اینه که فامیل داشته باشی تو یه کشور دیگه غیر از ایران...
بازهم اگر راهی پیدا کردی بچه هارو بی خبر نزار... 

راستی آقا حامد( استارتر عزیز این تاپیک) شما هنوز موفق نشدین حساب گوگل پلی باز کنین؟

----------


## abbasi.naft

الان برنامه هایی رو که توسط تاران مارکت در گوگل پلی قرار گرفته بود رو نگاه کردم

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...aranMarket.com

0001.jpg

برنامه های رایگانش نهایتا 5000 دانلود داشتند
و پولی ها هم توفیق خاصی نداشتند.

با کمال احترام به کادر مدیریت این سایت ، فکر میکنم که دوستان باید به دنبال راه های دیگه ای برای انتشار برنامه هاشون بگردند.

----------


## Americanboy

آره دوست عزیز این یه واقعیت هست
کلا همه دنیا با متن فارسی و کلمه ایران مشکل دارن
من تو یه تاپیک آلمانی صحبت میکردم همه میگفتن باید با یه کاربری بازیتو منتشر میکردی که حداقل نظر فارسی یا برنامه و یا متن فارسی تو قسمت نظرات و پنلت نباشه،متاسفانه شما بهترین ایده دنیا رو هم با شرکت های واسط بزاری ،بازهم وضعیت همین هست،تازه اون برنامه هایی رو هم که شما دیدی تمام دانلودها و نظراتش از آی پی های ایران بوده و عملا هیچ سودی برای منتشر کننده نداشته،یکی از بچه ها تو تاپیک آلمانی میگفت FoolBallon بازی قشنگی هست و ایده جالبی رو از روی فلپی برد کپی کردی،و اگر با توسعه دهنده محدوده اروپا منتشر میکردی حتما دانلودش در هفته اول به پنجاه هزار باز میرسید،اما مشکل مارکت های جهانی و مخصوصا کاربرای گوگل پلی ،ایران و زبان فارسی هست،من خودم تصمیم گرفتم با یکی از فامیل هامون که توی هلند هست مکاتبه کنم شاید اعتماد کنه و شماره حساب ،مستر کارت ، کارت شناسایی و موبایل رو در اختیار من قرار بده،بعد میرم یه حساب توسعه دهنده میسازم تو پلی استور تا همه فکر کنن من یه شهروند هلندی هستم... متاسفانه چیزی هست که باید قبولش کنیم...

----------


## abbasi.naft

بله ، حق با شماست.

دوستان میدونند Developer Gate با چه اسمی داخل Google Play فعالیت میکنه ؟ (نتونستم ، پیداش بکنم)
آیا اونها هم به همین فجاهت هستند ؟؟

----------


## Americanboy

> بله ، حق با شماست.
> 
> دوستان میدونند Developer Gate با چه اسمی داخل Google Play فعالیت میکنه ؟ (نتونستم ، پیداش بکنم)
> آیا اونها هم به همین فجاهت هستند ؟؟


مطمئن باش دقیقا همین شرایط رو دارن و اونا هم بالاخره نام و نشون ایرانی و زبان فارسی هست در پنلشون...واقعا مسخره است،همین الان داشتم آمار دانلود آشغال ترین بازی هارو در گوگل پلی که به صورت
رایگان با تبلیغات بود رو نگاه میکردم دیدم هر کدومشون بالای 500 هزار بار دانلود شدن،واسه کشورهای آلمان،انگلیس،آمریکا،فرانس  ه و از این قبیل کشورها بود...آقا حامد یه جوابی بده اگه هستی... ما چیکار کنیم...؟ موندیم به خدا...

----------


## abbasi.naft

دوستان کسی تجربه همکاری با این سایت رو داره 

http://tellfa.com/

مدیریت محترمشون ، جناب آقای نوری هستند .
مثل سایت دولوپرگیت ، این سایت هم در زمینه انتشار برنامه داخل گوگل پلی فعالیت میکنند.

تا اونجایی که من توی یه فروم دیگه باهاشون داشتم ، صحبت میکردم ، گفتند که تجربه فروش صدمیلیونی رو برخی از توسعه دهنده ها که باهاشون کار کردند رو داشتند.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
توی سایتشون احتمالا چیزی در مورد گوگل پلی پیدا نکنید.
من توی سایت زیر پیداشون کردم
http://p30droid.com/User-tellfa

امیدوارم لینک یه فروم دیگه رو گذاشتن ، بر خلاف قوانین سایت برنامه نویس نباشه.

----------


## Americanboy

خوب دوست عزیز مهم سایتشون هست که کلا یه چیز دیگه ای محتواش
و سوالی که برای من پیش اومده این هست که چطور ایشون که هیچ مطلبی تو سایتشون در مورد انتشار بازی در گوگل پلی نیست،حالا میان و تو یه فروم میگن که تجربه فروش چند صد میلیونی داشتند...
به نظر شما مبهم نیست موضوع؟

----------


## abbasi.naft

> خوب دوست عزیز مهم سایتشون هست که کلا یه چیز دیگه ای محتواش
> و سوالی که برای من پیش اومده این هست که چطور ایشون که هیچ مطلبی تو سایتشون در مورد انتشار بازی در گوگل پلی نیست،حالا میان و تو یه فروم میگن که تجربه فروش چند صد میلیونی داشتند...
> به نظر شما مبهم نیست موضوع؟


سلام
کاملا حق با شماست.
 من دیدم که دوستان از 2 سال پیش هرچی سعی میکنند به در بسته میخورند و یا اینکه ماها رو قابل نمیدونند که از موفق هاشون بگن ، گفتم شاید این روزنه ای باشه برای موفقیت.
که ظاهرا این هم اون چیزی که دنبالش بودیم ، شاید نباشه...

----------


## abbasi.naft

سلام
به این سایت یه سر بزنید.

http://www.iranicard.com/

میشه بدون واسطه و بصورت مستقیم با گوگل از طریق خدمات این سایت تبادل مالی داشت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حامد جان لطفا شما و دیگر اساتید هم فقط خواننده نباشید و نظرات و تجربیاتتون رو برای استفاده دیگران مکتوب نمایید.

با تشکر فروان از Americanboy عزیز که بصورت فعالی در به سرانجام رسوندن این تاپیک قبول زحمت میکنند.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DEBIT card  هم دارند 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


با بخش آنلاین سایتشون که صحبت کردم ، گفتند که حساب داخل ازبکستان یا تاجیکستان افتتاح میشه.

ضمنا این رو هم یادآور شدند که کاربراشون به راحتی با همین حساب با اپل تراکنش مالی موفق داشتند.

----------


## Americanboy

خواهش می کنم دوست عزیز وظیفه بنده بوده تا بتونم هرآنچه که تجربه کردم رو در اختیار سایر عزیزان قرار بدم تا به امید خدا راهی مطمئن پیدا کنیم.
اما در مورد اون سایت http://tellfa.com/ که تو انجمنی که ارسال کرده بودید باهاشون صحبت داشتم و متوجه شدم صد در صد کارشون مشکل داره،به بنده خدا میگم لینک اون برنامه هایی که میگین فروش چند صد میلیونی داشته رو بدید ،میگه به خاطر قوانین کپی رایت همچین کاری نمیکنیم...!!!! بهش میگم کل دنیا دارن مشاهده میکنن بعد شما میگی...خلاصه هیچی کلا قید این رو بزنید،واما این سایت جدیدی که نوشتید رو دارم بررسی میکنم و میخوام اگر بشه باهاشون تلفنی صحبت کنم ببینم چی میگن،حتما خبرش رو اینجا قرار میدم...فقط مواردی رو که مورد نیاز ما برای ساخت حساب توسعه دهنده گوگل هست در زیر آوردم تا یکی یکی بررسی دقیق بشه:

1- مستر کارت فیزیکی که آدرس دقیق و ... داشته باشه.
2- کارت شناسائی معتبر از همون کشوری که مستر کارت برامون صادر شده( این رو گوگل خیلی روش پافشاری میکنه و تنها مستر کارت کافی نیست و برای تایید حساب شما حتما ازتون یک مدرک شناسائی معتبر میخواد)
3- ایمیلی که با شماره ای غیر از ایران تایید شده باشه

به امید پیشرفت روز افزون توسعه دهنده های کشورمون...

----------


## Americanboy

دوستان عزیز تازه مکالمه من با شرکت تمام شد
تمام موارد اکی شد و فقط مونده مورد آخر:

----  کارت شناسائی معتبر غیر ایرانی که با مشخصات مستر کار همخوانی داشته باشه،شرکت گفت به هیچ عنوان همچین کاری انجام نمیدیم...موندم به خدا...مورد آخری واقعا سخته حل کردنش...باقی عزیزان هم که سری به ما نمیزنن...!

----------


## abbasi.naft

سلام
ممنون بزرگوار از پیگیری هاتون.

اگه اشتباه نکنم ، خود جناب حامد چند صفحه پیشتر به این موارد اشاره کرده بودند ، ولی لزوم این مورد رو کمرنگ دونسته بودند (البته این چیزیه که الان ذهنم یاری میکنه و امیدوارم اشتباه نباشه ) (شایدم دارم اشتباه میکنم)

اما به هر تقدیر ، برای این قسمت راه حل منطقی ای میشه پیدا کرد ؟؟
/ایا واقعا گوگل میاد مشخصات و آدرسی رو که میفرستیم رو چک میکنه ؟؟ تلفن هم ازمون میگیره ؟؟

دوستان با تجربه تر لطفا در تکمیل و تجمیع بحث شرکت کنید...لطفا...

----------


## abbasi.naft

با توجه به اینکه کارتای debit از تاجیکستان یا ازبکستان صادر میشه.
هر چی تو نِت و چت رومها دنبال این مردمان گشتم ، تا باهاشون حرفی بزنم و احیانا با یکیشون به توافق برسم ، متاسفانه چیزی پیدا نکردم.

این از من...
عقلم دیگه به جایی قد نمیده .

----------


## hamedjj

خیلی خوشحالم که بالاخره یه تکونی به خودتان دادید و دارید خودتان پیگیری میکنید و خیلی متاسفم که تا اینجای کار که پست های شما را مطالعه کردم فهمیدم تا این تاپیک را کاملا مطالعه نکردید با مطالعه شما سطحی بوده و فقط منتظر هستید که بنده یه روز برای شما در این تاپیک پست بزنم *بفرمایید حساب Developer ویرفای شده*.

وبسایت ایرانی کارت خیلی معروف میباشد اما قبل از اینکه 1.5 میلیون بابت کارت های آنها هزینه کنید باید قسمت *Support location for developer & merchant Registrations* را مطالعه کنید. (قبلا به این مورد اشاره شده بود)
این قسمت به شما نشان میدهد که گوگل با چه کشورهایی برای پرداخت درآمد برنامه نویسان تراکنش مالی دارد که تاجیکستان و ازبکستان در این کشورها نیستند و افرادی که در این کشورها ساکن هستند فقط میتوانند برنامه های رایگان منتشر کنند. پس دبیت کارت هایی که از این کشورها صادر می شود بدرد ما نمیخورند.

بنده یه راهنمایی برای ساخت حساب developer ویرفای شده میکنم بقیه کارها با شما.
وبسایت aziishop حساب های ویرفای شده گوگل والت را برای فروش دارد . همانند paypal شما سفارش میدهید و حساب ویرفای شده گوگل والت دریافت میکنید.
همچنین مدارک خام از چند کشور هم جدا برای فروش دارد. (البته این ربطی به حساب گوگل والت ندارد و صرفا جهت اطلاع بود)
http://www.aziishop.com/
http://shop.aziishop.ir/
در حال حاضر حساب گوگل والت موجودی ندارند و اگر شما کمی اصرار کنید به زودی این حساب را برای شما فراهم میکنند.

شما برای داشتن حساب google developer رسمی که بتوانید برنامه های پولی منتشر کنید باید google wallet خودتان را ویرفای کنید که با این گزینه تقریبا تمام کار انجام شده است.

خوب حالا شما فرض کنید که حساب را باز کردید و برنامه منتشر شده و درآمد مثلا 20 هزار دلاری دریافت کرده اید و حالا میخواهیددرآمد خودتان را دریافت کنید.
در این زمان شما میتوانید مسترکارت یا ویزاکارت برای خودتان تهیه کنید و همانند عکس زیر به حساب گوگل والت خودتان متصل کنید و درآمد خودتان را از طریق این کارت دریافت کنید:
http://mashable.com/wp-content/uploa...ddingmoney.jpg

(وبسایت هایی هستند که از کشورهای دیگر همانند انگلستان و امارات ویزا و مسترکارت Debit و Prepaid صادر میکنند)

----------


## roboman78

الان بازم باید واسه دریافت کردیت کارد کارت شناسائی معتبر غیر ایرانی که با مشخصات مستر کار همخوانی داشته باشه داشته باشیم یا نه

----------


## Americanboy

با سلام
ممنونم از همه عزیزان و مخصوصا آقا حامد که دوباره نوشته های قشنگشون رو مشاهده کردیم و استفاده کردیم از راهنمایی های کاملشون
آقا حامد اون قضیه کشورهایی رو که گوگل باهاشون قرارداد مالی داره رو میدونم اما بحث من سر موارد زیر هست:
1- کلا ما دو درآمد از گوگل داریم یکی بازی پولی و یکی بازی رایگان همراه با تبلیغات Admob خود گوگل.
حالا بحث من این هست که چطور حسابی بسازیم که بتونیم بازی های رایگان همراه با تبلیغاتی غیر از Admob ارائه بدیم،من خودم با شرکت mmedia کار میکنم و تبلیغاتش خوب هست و چون انیجنی که باهاش بازی میسازم کانستراکت هست،کد این شرکت راحت تر میشه او بازی قرار بدم.
پس ما چطور میتونیم حسابی بسازیم که بازی رایگان ارائه بدیم بدون درآمد از خود گوگل(در دوحالت) و کد تبلیغاتی شرکت های دیگه رو تو بازیمون قرار بدیم؟
آیا میشه با یه مسترکارت فیزیکی معتبر اینکار رو کرد؟ آیا در این شرایط بازهم گوگل از ما کارت شناسایی معتبر از کشوری که مسترکارت صادر شده میخواد؟
لطفا در این مورد راهنماییم بیشتر کنید آقا حامد عزیز...

----------


## hamedjj

> با سلام
> ممنونم از همه عزیزان و مخصوصا آقا حامد که دوباره نوشته های قشنگشون رو مشاهده کردیم و استفاده کردیم از راهنمایی های کاملشون
> آقا حامد اون قضیه کشورهایی رو که گوگل باهاشون قرارداد مالی داره رو میدونم اما بحث من سر موارد زیر هست:
> 1- کلا ما دو درآمد از گوگل داریم یکی بازی پولی و یکی بازی رایگان همراه با تبلیغات Admob خود گوگل.
> حالا بحث من این هست که چطور حسابی بسازیم که بتونیم بازی های رایگان همراه با تبلیغاتی غیر از Admob ارائه بدیم،من خودم با شرکت mmedia کار میکنم و تبلیغاتش خوب هست و چون انیجنی که باهاش بازی میسازم کانستراکت هست،کد این شرکت راحت تر میشه او بازی قرار بدم.
> پس ما چطور میتونیم حسابی بسازیم که بازی رایگان ارائه بدیم بدون درآمد از خود گوگل(در دوحالت) و کد تبلیغاتی شرکت های دیگه رو تو بازیمون قرار بدیم؟
> آیا میشه با یه مسترکارت فیزیکی معتبر اینکار رو کرد؟ آیا در این شرایط بازهم گوگل از ما کارت شناسایی معتبر از کشوری که مسترکارت صادر شده میخواد؟
> لطفا در این مورد راهنماییم بیشتر کنید آقا حامد عزیز...


بنده برای ساخت حساب developer خودم برای انتشار برنامه های رایگان یک حساب Gmail باز کردم . (چند بار بزنید یه دفعه میبینید که بدون دریافت شماره تلفن و ویرفای آن حساب باز می شود)
بعد از طریق یکی از دوستان دانشجو هزینه 25 دلار را پرداخت کردم و حساب افتتاح شد .(برای انتشار برنامه های رایگان نیازی به ویرفای حساب و ارسال مدارک نیست)
گوگل با تبلیغات سایت های دیگر هیچ مشکلی ندارد و شما میتوانید به راحتی برنامه خودتان را با تبلیغاتی غیر از Admob منتشر کنید


شما میتوانید اول حساب gmail را باز کنید بعد در این سایت که دانشجویان خارجی هستند پیام ارسال کنید و یک نفر بخواهید که این پرداخت را انجام دهد:
http://www.applyabroad.org/forum/

----------


## Americanboy

این عالیهههههههههههههههههه آقا حامد واقعا ممنونم ازتون من همین رو میخواستم،فقط سوال اینجاست که چند بار تکرار کنیم و بعد بدون شماره تلفن قبول میکنه منظورتون تو گوگل پلی بود یا جی میل؟ سوال بعدی اینکه نمیشه این هزینه رو با مسترکارت یکبار مصرف پرداخت کنم؟ و در آخر اینکه از کدوم لینک باید حساب توسعه دهنده گوگل پلی رو بسازم؟

خیلی آقایی کردی آقا حامد واقعا ممنونم ازتون...

----------


## orache

برنامه های رایگان میشه گذاشت مثل بازی های رایگان ولی باید شماره تلفن داد ! اون هم مهم نیست میشه از یه خارجی بخایم که اکانت گوگل بسازه ولی چند تا مساله هست که نشون میده این کار بدرد نمیخوره 
.
تبلیغات های cpc و امثال اینا  چند سنت بیشتر نمیدن یعنی برای اینکه شما نزدیکای 1 میلیون تومن پول در بیارین باید چند چند هزار کاربر داشته باشین یعنی بالای 10 هزار کاربر که حالا بگیم 5 هزار توشون 5 تا کلیک کنن بذور به 200 دلار میرسه 
بازی هایی که تبلیغات دارن بازی هایی مثل flappy bird و اینجور بازی ها هستن که 50 میلیون دانلود دارن نه بازی یا اپلیکیشن های ما که بذور به 100 تا برسه
پس : 
برای درامد 
1- باید بازیمونو (در مورد اپ اطلاعات زیادی ندارم ) بدیم به یه کمپانی معروف مثل chillingo یا miniclip یا rovio و... که اونا برامون انتشار بدن . بی برو برگرد بازیمون 2 میلیون دانلود میشه چون این شرکت ها بالای چند ده میلیون کاربر فعال دارن . پس اینکه بازیو خودتون انتشار بدین به هیچ جایی نمیرسین 
2- پرداخت درون برنامه ای مهم ترین چیره اصلا 97 درصد بازی ها رایگانه و از طریق تبلیغات یا پرداخت درون برنامه ای بازی درامد کسب میکنن 
پس کلا تا این تحریم هست شما خیالتونو خیلی خوش نکنین
امشب یا فردا صبح مشخص میشه تحریم ها چی میشن البته من چشم اب نمیخوره برای ما برنامه نویس های بدبخت  سودی داشته باشه  :ناراحت:  تحریم ها هم حذف هیچ وقت حذف نمیشن  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hamedjj

**
*
توجه : ساخت اکانت رسمی Google Play Developer در حال بررسی است*

*تا 95 درصد به موفقیت رسیدیم و فقط تست های نهایی که کمی زمان بر است باقی مانده است (حدودا 1 ماه)
از شما دوستان خواهشمندم برای ساخت اکانت هیچ اقدامی نکنند تا به نتیجه برسیم و به امید خدا همگی یک اکانت google developer ویرفای شده داشته باشیم و بتوانیم وارد بازار رقابت جهانی شویم
*
*نتیجه در همین تاپیک اعلام خواهد شد
به امید پیشرفت و موفقیت ایران و برنامه نویسان ایرانی*

----------


## abbasi.naft

سلام استاد حامد
با تشکر از شما که دوباره تنور این تاپیک رو داغ کردید.

برای تراکنش مالی چه فکری کردید ؟؟ آیا در حال حاضر حساب بین المللی ای هم در نظر دارید ؟؟ (یا اینکه روش کار بکنید)

*به امید پیشرفت و موفقیت هر چه بیشترتر ایران و برنامه نویسان ایرانی

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*اگه مشکلی نداره ، لطف میکنید بگید که چطوری و از چه مسیری تا اینجای کار رسیدید ؟؟
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام استاد حامد
> با تشکر از شما که دوباره تنور این تاپیک رو داغ کردید.
> 
> برای تراکنش مالی چه فکری کردید ؟؟ آیا در حال حاضر حساب بین المللی ای هم در نظر دارید ؟؟ (یا اینکه روش کار بکنید)
> 
> *به امید پیشرفت و موفقیت هر چه بیشترتر ایران و برنامه نویسان ایرانی
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *اگه مشکلی نداره ، لطف میکنید بگید که چطوری و از چه مسیری تا اینجای کار رسیدید ؟؟
> با تشکر فراوان


گوگل درآمد برنامه نویسان را از طریق حساب بانکی یا از طریق Credit Card پرداخت میکند.
ما در حال حاضر حساب ویرفای شده برای توسعه دهندگان تهیه میکنیم که بتوانند برنامه های پولی یا با پرداخت درون برنامه ای در گوگل منتشر کنند . هر زمان که درآمد خوبی دست یافتند میتوانند برای خودشان یک Visa یا Master کارت تهیه کنند و در google Wallet خودشان ثبت کنند و درآمدهای خودشان را دریافت کنند.

----------


## abbasi.naft

> حساب ویرفای شده برای توسعه دهندگان تهیه میکنیم


سلام استاد حامد
همین یک جمله رو جسارتا میشه بازش بکنید . در موردش بیشتر توضیح بدید.
منظورتون همون چند کشوری هست که مورد تایید گوگل هست ؟؟ حساب از اون کشورهاست ؟؟

صاحب کارت (مشخصات روی کارت) مگه نباید از کشوری باشه که مورد تایید گوگله ؟؟ (شخصیت حقیقی یِ حقیقی)

با سپاس و تشکر فراوان از استاد حامد بزرگوار

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
خاطرم هست یه جایی خونده بودم که یه بنده خدایی تمام این راهها رو رفته بودم و موفق شده بود و برنامش رو هم گذاشته بود و موفق به فروش قابل قبولی هم شده بود ولی
ولی
نتونسته بود راهی برای گرفتن پولش از گوگل پیدا بکنه.

مطلبش یادم نیست مال کدوم سایت بوده ، وگرنه لینکش رو هم میگذاشتم

----------


## Americanboy

سلام عرض میکنم خدمت همه دوستان عزیز و مخصوصا آقا حامد عزیز
آقا حامد ما شرایط رو اینطور درنظر میگیریم که:
آقای ایکس از ایران یه بازی ساخته و این بازی بالای یک میلیون دانلود میشه در گوگل پلی...
1- این آقا بازیش رو رایگان ساخته با تبلیغات Admob گوگل
سوال: درآمد خوبی از راه همین کلیک ها به دست آورده،حالا میخواد برداشت کنه از Admob ،آیا به هر حسابی که بگیم واریز میکنن یا نه حتما باید مشخصات توسعه دهنده رو داشته باشه؟

2-  این آقا بازیش رو با روشی که شما گفتید یعنی ساخت اکانت با و ی پ ی ... و پرداخت اون 25 دلار...
سوال: آیا گوگل موقع برداشت پول از Admob بازهم وریفای میخواد؟

خیلی سوال تو ذهن همه بچه ها هست،اما بازهم فکر کنم ساده ترین راه درآمد همین تبلیغات خود گوگل باشه فعلا...
آقا حامد من حساب گوگل پلی برای خودم از آی پی آلمان ساختم،موندم اون 25 دلار رو چیکار کنم؟شما میتونید پرداختش کنید،من هر هزینه اضافه داشته باشه خدمتتون تقدیم میکنم...؟؟

----------


## abbasi.naft

احیانا کسی اینجا از این 2 مورد زیر اطلاعاتی داره ؟؟ یا لینک برنامه ای که قبلا در مارکتینگها دیده باشه .

تبلیغات admob  در UE4  ,  پرداخت درون برنامه ای گوگل پلی در UE4

باتشکر

----------


## md.zamani

سلام به همه دوستان.
تشکر بابت مطالب مفید و آموزنده.

قراره برنامه  رایگانی رو بزارم گوگل پلی کسی هست که اون مبلغ 25 دلار رو برام واریز کنه.
خبر بده که هماهنگ کنیم با هم.

----------


## abbasi.naft

> سلام به همه دوستان.
> تشکر بابت مطالب مفید و آموزنده.
> 
> قراره برنامه  رایگانی رو بزارم گوگل پلی کسی هست که اون مبلغ 25 دلار رو برام واریز کنه.
> خبر بده که هماهنگ کنیم با هم.


googleplay50-228x228.jpg
http://shop.aziishop.ir/%DA%AF%DB%8C...B3%DA%A9%D9%86

گیفت کارت 50 دلاری گوگل پلی همراه با اسکن
مناسب جهت استفاده در گوگل پلی - توضیحات : - جهت دانلود موسیقی، فیلم، کتاب‌های دیجیتالی و نرم افزار های کاربردی از Google Play Store مورد استفاده قرا می گیرد.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سلام
لطفا قبلش یه تحقیق بکنید .
فعلا گزینه خودم برای اون 25 دلار همینه .

----------


## hamedjj

*ساخت حساب توسعه دهنده گوگل پلی به این شکل است :*
اول یک اکانت گوگل باز میکنید . سپس وارد صفحه توسعه دهندگان میشوید و هزینه ثبت نام را پرداخت میکنید و حساب فعال میشود و شما میتوانید برنامه های رایگان منتشر کنید
برای اینکه بتوانید برنامه های پولی یا با پرداخت درون برنامه ای منتشر کنید یا به طور کلی از سیستم تراکنش مالی گوگل استفاده کنید باید حساب خود را Verify کنید.
برای verify کردن حساب در پنل توسعه دهندگان خود وارد قسمت Settings شده در در پایین Merchant Account میروید و بر روی Set up a merchant account now کلیک می کنید
To start earning money with paid apps or in-app products, set up a Google Wallet merchant account

بعد از ورود اطلاعات کارت خود را وارد می کنید و گوگل برای صحت اطلاعات یک تراکنش کوچک در حساب شما انجام میدهد و سپس یک ایمیل که حاوی اطلاعاتی مبنی بر ارسال کارت شناسایی و قبض و صورت حساب بانکی است برای شما ارسال میکنی و پس از ارسال اطلاعات حساب شما Verify یا تایید می شود و شما میتوانید از سیستم مالی Google Wallet برای دریافت درآمدهای خود استفاده کنید.
در پروسه تایید اطلاعات بعضی مواقع با شما تماس تلفنی میگیرند و بعضی مواقع ایمیل ارسال می کنند.

*نکته ها* :
 - اگر حساب رایگان دارید و میخواهید برنامه ای رایگان در آن با تبلیغات  منتشر کنید از Admob استفاده نکنید . (میتوانید از سایت هایی مانند http://www.appodeal.com که با وبمانی تراکنش مالی دارند استفاده کنید)
 - پرای پرداخت حق عضویت حساب توسعه دهنده گوگل پلی شما میتوانی از Gift Card یا کارت های Prepaid که به حساب بانکی متصل نیستند استفاده کنید.
 - بعد از پرداخت هزینه ثبت نام تمام اطلاعات کارت پرداخت کننده در سیستم گوگل والت شما ثبت می شود. شاید به همین دلیل است که اکثر صرافی های از پرداخت این هزینه خودداری می کنند.
 - برای ثبت کارت خود در گوگل والت ، کارت شما نباید قبلا در حساب دیگری استفاده شده باشد.
 - گوگل فقط یک بار حساب شما را تایید میکند و تایید دوباره ای وجود ندارد .

----------


## orache

داداش اینا که خوبکارب نداره درست کردنش . اصل کریدت کارته که ما ایرانیا نمیتونیم. داشته باشیم برای داشتن کریدت کارت باید تعیین هویت شیم . ویزا ها و مستر های ایرانیو فقط میسه خرج کرد 
تا اونجایی که میدونم گوگل والت فقط 37 تا کشورو پشتیبانی میکنه که لیستش تو سایتشون هست 
شما الان تونستین از ایران گوگل والت بگیرینو پولی دریافت کنین ؟

----------


## hamedjj

> داداش اینا که خوبکارب نداره درست کردنش . اصل کریدت کارته که ما ایرانیا نمیتونیم. داشته باشیم برای داشتن کریدت کارت باید تعیین هویت شیم . ویزا ها و مستر های ایرانیو فقط میسه خرج کرد 
> تا اونجایی که میدونم گوگل والت فقط 37 تا کشورو پشتیبانی میکنه که لیستش تو سایتشون هست 
> شما الان تونستین از ایران گوگل والت بگیرینو پولی دریافت کنین ؟


بنده فقط یه روند ساخت اکانت توسعه دهنده گوگل و یه سری نکته بکه متاسفانه دوستان از آن اطلاع نداشتم را نوشتم . 
برای داشتم ویزا یا مسترکارت که مورد تایید گوگل باشد شما باید کارت Debit تهیه کنید تا به راحتی درآمد خود را دریافت کنید . آن کارتی که شما فرمودید Prepaid است . با یک جستجو ساده می توان پیدا کردکه یکی از وذبسایت های معروف ایرانی کارت است .
کارتی هم که دریافت میکنید باید گوگل با آنها تراکنش مالی داشته باشد . این بدین معنی نیست که گوگل فقط همین چند کشور را ساپورت میکند . خیر گوگل در حال تلاش است که تمام کشورهای دنیا را ساپورت کند ، همین چند روز پیش هم به توسعه دهندگان پیام داده بود که 3 تا کشور به این لیست اضافه شد و برنامه نویسان این کشورها میتوانند برنامه های خود را برای فروش قرار بدهند. تا به امروز اکثر کشورها را در لیست خودش قرار داده است
https://support.google.com/googlepla.../3539140?hl=en

برای شما که درست کردن حساب کاری نداره ، دو تا از دوستان در بالا درخواست کردند که یک عزیزی حساب گوگل پلی برای انتشار برنامه های رایگان برای آنها درست کند . خواهشا به این دوستان کمک کنید که مشکلشون حل بشه
سپاس

----------


## abbasi.naft

> قراره برنامه  رایگانی رو بزارم گوگل پلی کسی هست که اون مبلغ 25 دلار رو برام واریز کنه.
> خبر بده که هماهنگ کنیم با هم.


آقا ، قیمتها اینجا مناسب تره .
http://gift724.ir/

قسمت نظرات کاربراش رو هم خوندم ، اکثرا راضی بودند ، فقط یه عده ای طبق آموزشهای این سایت پیش نرفته بودند و آی پی شون عوض نشده بود و بعد از شارژ کردن جیمیلشون ، لو رفته بودند و جیمیلشون به فنا رفته بود.

توی راهنمایی سایت هم zip code داده و هم خیلی مضحک گفته با کمک google map برید توی یکی از شهرهای امریکا و اینقدر zoom کنید تا اسم خیابونها و آدرسها بیاد و از اونجا نمیدونم ، آدرس مغازه ای ، گلخونه ای ، قصابی ای چیزی رو پیدا کنید و داخل street قرار بدید.

ظاهرا تا اینجای کار عملی هست ، ساخت اکانت برای developer ی که بخواد فقط برنامه رایگان بگذاره و یا البته برنامه با تبلیغاتی به غیر از admob .





> داداش اینا که خوبکارب نداره درست کردنش .


orache جان ، همه که مثل شما و دیگر بزرگان ، استاد که نیستند .
اومدیم توی این تاپیک و فروم تا از امثال شما و استاد حامد عزیز چیز میز یاد بگیریم .

راستی orache جان هر موقع اسم شما رو چه اینجا و چه توی udk میبینم ، یاد کنکور میفتم .
انشاالله که عوض کمکهاتون رو توی نتیجه کنکورتون ببینید و تک رقمی بشید ، انشاالله.





> خواهشا به این دوستان کمک کنید که مشکلشون حل بشه


استاد حامد عزیز ، ارادت من یکی که نسبت به شما بزرگوار ، 2 برابر شد ، که بخاطر امثال من ، از یک نفر دیگه خواهش میکنید .
خیلی ارادتمندیم

----------


## orache

داداش کاری نداره دلیل نمیسه بیام انجام بدم که کسایی که میخان به طور رایگان برنامه بذارن یه ویزا یا پیپال 25 دلاری تهیه کنن یه جیمیل بسازن کافیه جیمیل هم میتونین بذین تو انجمن های خارجی درخواست بدین اگر هم میخاین طول نکشه کارتون سری به انجمن پرشین تولز بزنین اونجا از یه نفر که پیپال یا ویرا یا مستر داره ازش بخاین که پرداخت رو براتون انجام بده بعد با خیال راحت میتونین رایگان بذارین پولی تا اونجاکه میدونم اصلا امکانش نیست چند سال پیش خیلی گشتم تا اینکه تیم بازی سازیمون منحل شد و دوستام کلا بازی سازیو گذاشتن کنار .امروز فردا مشخص میشه که تحریم های بانکی حذف میشن یا نه اگر حذف بشن که شغل من از الان مشخص میشه :) ولی اگر نشد همین بدبختی میشیم که هستیم .در اینده یه مقاله ی کااامل درباره ی نوع تبلیغات ها و درامدشون و کلا سیاستشون میذارم تا دوستانکاملا بدونن از چه طریقی میشه بهتر درامد زایی کرد .ولی دوستان باور کنین اینکه خودتون بخاین اکانت بسازین و چیزی بذاذین توش به هیچ جایی نمیرسین...... بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم مقالات بیزینس اندروید رو بخونین . سرتاسراین مقالات گفته شده کار رو به کار دان بسپاذین الان شرکت گیم لافت حتی چرت ترین بازی بذاره تو یه هفته کمه کم 300 هزار دانلود میشه ولی شما بهتذین بازیو بذارین عمرا اگر به 100 تا برسه . تبلیغات . سهرت. اسپانسر ها. نمونه کار های شرکت های ناشر برای همینه . برای پیشرفت شما برین ببینین بازیاییکه معروف شدنو خودشون نشر کردن یا شرکت ها ... شرکت greas بازیه فلپی بردو پخش کرد که 50 میلیون دانلود شد وگرنه عمرررا ..کنکور هم گند زدم موفق باشین

----------


## orache

سایت ایران کارت سایت payment24 سایت سامه و تمامی سایت هایی که ویزا یامستر مجازی . فیزیکی کلاسیک . گلدن کلاسیک . سیلور کلاسیک و از اینجور چیزا میدن فقط برای خرج کردنه . برای اینه که شما مثلا دارین میرین خارج با خودتون فقط 1 کارت ببذین یا مثلا خرید اینترنتی کنین 
وقتی مینویسه قابل شارژ یعنی اینکه فقط خکدشون یا صرافی ها میتونن شارژ کنن نه اینکه مردم بتونن بخرن و پول به حسابتون ریخته شه مثل شماره ی شبا ی بانک ملی و بقیه ی بانکها 
ویزا کارت خذیدنی نیست به این ترتیب . مثل کارت باید رفت از بانک گرفت مثلا شما الان برین امریکا بهتون نمیدن . تا اونجایی گه میدونم به پناهنده ها هم نمیدن .. فقط به سیتیزن ها . حالا چه برسه به یه کشور تحریم مثل ما
.
راستی اگر فردی تو خارج داشته باشین میتونین برای برداشت پول . پول رو به عنوان چک تحویل بگیذین یعنی به جای اینکه پولو بریزن توحساب به عنوان چک میبرن دم در خونه 
.
همه ی فامیلاتون که تو خارجن حتما مستر کارت دارن علت اینکه شاید خوششون نیاد برای شما کاری انجام بدن خطره!!!! 
روی مستر کارت شماره حسابو نوشته . مستر کارت رمز نداره و فقط با دونستن کد میشه ازش پول برداشت علت پدید اومدن پیپال هم اول همین بود چون کد داره وصلشون میکردین به مستر و به جای مستر بدون امنیت از پیپال با امنیت استفاده میکردین یعنی در کل پیپال شده بود یه واسط برای پرداخت امن کاربران .... امیدوارم تفاوت کارت هارو متوجه شده باشین

----------


## abbasi.naft

عرض سلام و احترام به خدمت همه عزیزانی که برای به سرانجام رسیدن این تاپیک تلاش میکنند

اول از همه برداشت خودم رو تا اینجای کار بگم
1) دانش برنامه نویسی که خوشبختانه همه داریم. (+)
2) وجود راههای ایجاد حساب توسعه دهنده برای انتشار برنامه های رایگان (+) 
3) عدم امکان انتشار برنامه پولی و یا پرداخت میان برنامه ای (-)
4) عدم استفاده از تبلیغات admob در برنامه (-)
5)امکان انتشار برنامه رایگان با تبلیغات به غیر از admob . (+) البته به شرط آنکه حساب مالی مورد تایید دو طرف باشد یعنی توسعه دهنده و شرکت تبلیغاتی.

پس مشکل الان سر ورود پول به داخل کشوره.
پس از این به بعد روی این بعد قضیه ، عزیزانی که تجربه دارند ، لطفا بیشتر مانور دهند.

==================================================  ====
چند پُست بالاتر استاد حامد به حساب وبمانی اشاره کردند .

توضیحات : http://www.persianxchange.ir/%D8%A7%...A7%DB%8C%D8%AA
سایت اصلی : http://www.wmfa.ir/

008.jpg

ظاهرا تهیه وبمانی سادست . اما کاراییش چیه و چطوری ، من نیدونم.

----------


## abbasi.naft

الان داشتم از طریق بخش ارتباط آنلاین سایتی که استاد حامد معرفی کرده بودند
http://www.appodeal.com/
صحبت میکردم و ازشون در مورد پشتیبانی توسعه دهندگانی از ایران جهت پشتیبانی این سایت از وبمانی در پرداخت به کشورمون سوال میکردم
که اون بنده خدایی که داشت جواب میداد ، زیاد مطمئن جواب نداد و شک داشت که میشه  یا نمیشه.

melkom@appodeal.com
I think yes, we can. I will update information

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
این وبسایت مال سانفراسیسکو هست .
فکر نکنم از اینجا هم بخاری بلند بشه .

کسی قبلا تجربه ای از این وبسایت داره ؟؟

----------


## abbasi.naft

این بنده خدا که Flappy bird رو نوشته ، این سایتشه  ظاهرا http://www.dotgears.com/

آخرین بازیشم اسمش هست Swing Copters 
swing-copters-002.jpg

داخل گوگل پلی هم اگه اشتباه نکنم ، حداقل 5 میلیون دانلود داشته ، حداقل.

کنجکاو شدم ، ببینم که از چه تبلیغاتی استفاده میکنه ، که برنامه مضحکش رو نصب کردم ، ولی برای من هیچ تبلیغاتی نشون داده نشد.

لطفا دوستان دیگه هم تست کنند و نتیجه رو اینجا بیان کنند
باتشکر

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
آقایون ، داداشام
لطفا توی بحث شرکت کنید...

----------


## abbasi.naft

اینم یه گیفت کارت دیگه + توضیحاتش .
ولی این یکی دیگه معتبر معتبره .

http://www.digikala.com/Product/DKP-...BE%D9%84%DB%8C

Google-Play-25-Dollars-Gift-Card0adb49.jpgdigikala-logo-slogan.png

فقط توضیحاتش رو کامل بخونید و بدرستی بهش عمل کنید.

پس تا اینجای کار که ثبتنام + 25 دلار + گذاشتن برنامه رایگان حله .

فقط باید یه سایت خوب برای تبلیغات پیدا کنیم 
یا
اگه خیلی کارمون درسته ، برنامه پولی قرار بدیم.

----------


## abbasi.naft

فقط یه سوال کوچیک ، که بعدش بریم سحریمون رو بخوریم.

دوستان از V.P.N  برای ثبت نام داخل گوگل پلی استفاده میکنند و یا V.P.S  ??
جایی خوندم که N قابل تشخیصه توسط گوگل ، ولی S نه .
نظر دوستان ...

----------


## roboman78

ببخشید اگه ما الان گیفت کارت بخریم حساب والتمونو شارژ کنیم
بعد دولپر اکانت باز کنیم ویه یه مسترکارد تهیه کنیم که تبدیل بشه پول و واریز شه به مستر کارت چه مشکلی داره آیا اینطوری میشه؟

----------


## abbasi.naft

> ویه یه مسترکارد تهیه کنیم که تبدیل بشه پول و واریز شه به مستر کارت چه مشکلی داره آیا اینطوری میشه؟


این مستر کارته از خودتونه ؟ یا از اقوام مقیم خارجتون ؟
الان گیر کار ماها سر همین مستر کارت مورد تایید گوگل هست .

اگه مربوط به یه شخصیت حقیقی در خارج از کشور هست که شانس در خونتون رو زده و به قول بعضی ها ، برید حالشو ببرید و استفاده کنید .

گوگل با بعضی از کشورهای خاص که دوستان در بالا لیستش رو گذاشتند ، فقط تراکنش مالی انجام میده.

----------


## جزیره سافت

سلام
یه سوال در مورد اکانت رایگان گوگل داشتم
موقع پرداخت 25 دلار کدپستی و ادرس و شماره تلفن را هم از ما میخواد؟
یعنی بدون اینا نمیشه اکانت رایگان گرفت؟

----------


## Americanboy

سلام عرض میکنم خدمت همه عزیزان و بالاخص آقا حامد عزیز و تشکر میکنم از همه دوستانی که همراه این تاپیک هستند...
پس ما میتونیم با یه گیفت کارت 50 دلاری حسابمون رو فعال کنیم و بازی های رایگان منتشر کنیم؟
حالا یه فکری دارم نمیدونم عملی میشه یا نه،ما یه فامیل تو هلند داریم دیروز باهاش تماس گرفتم و گفتم شرایط رو ،اون میگه بازیم رو اول بزارم اگه از تبلیغات بالای 5 هزار دلار درآمد داشت،بعد اطلاعات حسابش رو به من میده تا بدم به گوگل،حالا دوتا سوال:

1- آیا من با همین حسابی که رایگان ساختم و بدون وریفای میتونم در سایت Admob ثبت نام کنم و کد یونیت بنر بگیرم و تو بازیم قرار بدم؟
2- اگه من الان با مستر کارتی که از این سایت میگیرم حسابم رو فعال کنم،بعد میتونم برای وریفای مشخصات فامیلمون تو هلند رو بدم؟

به امید روزی که یا تحریم ها از ایران برن یا ما از ایران...

----------


## roboman78

اگه بتونیم نرم افزار رایگان بزاریم بدون مستر کارت پس میتونیم توی نرم افزارمون تبلیغات شرکتی رو بزاریم که با پی پال کار میکنه یعنی فکر میکنم
حالا الان با این گیفت کارت میشه حساب رایگان باز کرد یا نه
دوستان هلپ

----------


## abbasi.naft

> سلام
> یه سوال در مورد اکانت رایگان گوگل داشتم
> موقع پرداخت 25 دلار کدپستی و ادرس و شماره تلفن را هم از ما میخواد؟
> یعنی بدون اینا نمیشه اکانت رایگان گرفت؟


سلام
اگه بطور آزمایشی هم که شده برید داخل قسمت developer سایت google play میبینید که جز فیلدهای قرمز و ضروری هست.
البته خاطرم هست توی این چند روزه که دنبال میگشتم ، یه جا خوندم که اگه با آی پی هند (وی پی ان مختص این کار) برید داخل ، از شما این دو مورد رو نمیخواد (راست و دروغش گردن خودشون) من به آی پی هند دسترسی ندارم ، بهمین خاطر امتحان نکردم و نمیدونم ، میشه یا که نه .

اما داخل سایتی که بالا اسمش رو بردم gift724.ir قسمت نظرات سایتش رو خوندم ، خیلی ها موفق به شارژ جیمیلشون با همین گیفت کارتها شده بودند و البته اونجا برای Clash of clans میخواستم استفاده بکنند و موفق هم شده بودند ، عده ی کثیری که به توضیحات سایت مو به مو گوش داده بوده و اجراش کرده بودند.

حتما برید و توضیحاتش رو بخونید .
داخل دیجیکالا من به نسبت همون توضیحات رو داده که لینکش رو بالا نوشتم ، ولی توضیحات اون سایت 724 کاملتر (از دیدگاه من) کاملتر بود.
خودش زیپ کد داده بود و به کمک google map هم گفته بود که چطور آدرس رو در بیاریم.

موفق باشید

----------


## abbasi.naft

> اگه بتونیم نرم افزار رایگان بزاریم بدون مستر کارت پس میتونیم توی نرم افزارمون تبلیغات شرکتی رو بزاریم که با پی پال کار میکنه یعنی فکر میکنم
> حالا الان با این گیفت کارت میشه حساب رایگان باز کرد یا نه
> دوستان هلپ


سلام
اگه مسترکارت مورد تایید گوگل رو داشتیم که با خود admob کار  میکردیم 
ولی حالا که نداریم ، به دنبال شرکتی هستیم که تبلیغاتش رو استفاده کنیم و ضمنا اون شرکت تبلیغاتی با کارتی کار بکنه که در دسترس ماها باشه.
اگه به پی پال دسترسی دارید و شرکت تبلیغاتی رو هم سراغ دارید که با پی پال کار میکنه ، پس وقت رو از دست ندید و بسم الله ، شروع بکنید.

گیفت کارتهای نامبرده شده ، مثل همین کارتهای هدیه بی نام و نشون خودمونند .
فقط نکته ای که هست اینه که چون این گیفتها از امریکا (ظاهرا) هست ، بایستی آی پی شما هم مطابق همین کشور باشه که داخل gift724.ir اگه اشتباه نکنم به کمک یه سایت ، آی پی رو میگفت که چه بلایی سرش در بیارید تا شناسایی نشه.

تعداد نفرات زیادی بودند که به راحتی حساب جیمیلشون رو 25 دلار ، کمتر یا بیشتر شارژ کرده بودند و تراکنش مالی با گوگل پلی داشتند.

موفق باشید

----------


## abbasi.naft

> 1- آیا من با همین حسابی که رایگان ساختم و بدون وریفای میتونم در سایت Admob ثبت نام کنم و کد یونیت بنر بگیرم و تو بازیم قرار بدم؟


سلام
طبق شنیده های (البته غیرموثق) تا قبل از دریافت پول از گوگل مشکلی نباید باشه.
اما الان شبهه ایجاد شد برای خودم.




> پس ما میتونیم با یه گیفت کارت 50 دلاری حسابمون رو فعال کنیم و بازی های رایگان منتشر کنیم؟


دیگه نیازی به دنبال دانشجوی خارجی گشتن نیست .
موارد متعددی بوده که با این گیفت کارت حساب جیمیلشون رو شارژ کردند (البته با رعایت نکات امنیتی) و از اون استفاده بردند.
25 دلاری هم خوبه و جوابگوی کار هست .

----------


## Americanboy

ممنونم از آقا حامد و  abbasi.naft عزیز که بی وقفه به سوالات کاربران جواب میدن و راهنمایی می کنن..
مشکل سر این هست که کلا آیا Admob درآمدو کلیکش بهتره یا سایت های تبلیغاتی دیگه،چون احساس میکنم کاربرا به محض اینکه اسم Admob میاد ناخودآگاه اولین چیزی که به ذهنشون میرسه کلیک هست،اما مشکل من اینه که اگه زد و بازیم از Admob درآمد بالا کسب کرد و موقع برداشت پول مشخصات اون بنده خدا فامیلیمون رو قبول نکرد،اینجا چه خاکی بر کنم...؟؟؟

----------


## abbasi.naft

سلام 
ممنون Americanboy گل
الان مساله سر همین حساب بانکی مورد تایید گوگل هست.
اگه چند تا گزینه پیش رو داشتیم ، اون وقت راحت میتونستیم ، با هم مقایسشون کنیم که کدوم یکی هزینه کلیکش و غیرش بهتره.
متاسفانه الان دستمون زیر سنگه و داریم برای اون راهی پیدا میکنیم.

حالتی رو که گفتید ، اگه اتفاق بیفته و نتونید پولتون رو از گوگل بگیرید ، دیگه واویلا میشه .

حالا که تصمیم به استفاده از تبلیغات گرفتیم بهتره گزینه های دیگه رو هم خوب بررسی کنیم.
من الان حواسم روی http://www.eomobi.com/index.html هست ، ببینم کسی اونجا هست که بشه باهاش آنلاین صحبت کرد و یا اینکه نمونه برنامه ای ازشون داخل google play پیدا میکنم که از تبلیغات اونها استفاده کرده باشند.

----------


## abbasi.naft

گزارش کار :

میخواستم به عنوان توسعه دهنده داخل سایت http://www.eomobi.com/ ثبت نام بکنم که من رو پاس داد به آدرس جدید سایت به نشونی http://www.hummermobi.com/

لوگوی قدیم eomobi_logo.png

لوگوی جدید logo.png

0011.jpg
اسم یه اپلیکیشن رو تستی وارد کردم ، و بهم Key اختصاصی برای استفاده داد.

0012.jpg
برای تصفیه حساب هم از پرفکت مانی پشتیبانی میکنه ( از Wmfa.ir میشه پرفکت مانی تهیه کرد)

0013.jpg
با ایران هم مشکلی در ظاهر نداره .

0014.jpg
گزارشاتشم در مورد میزان فروش ، بد نیست.


فقط اینکه داخل خود eomobi در مورد تعداد نصب و دستمزد توسعه دهنده یه چیزایی پیدا  کردم که برام گنگ بود و اومده بود به سه دسته تقسیم بندی کرده بود 
ولی داخل این آدرس جدیدشون چیزی پیدا نکردم.

از دوستانی که تجربه کار با این سایت رو دارند ، خواهشمندم در بحث شرکت و مطلب رو کاملتر کنند.

----------


## جزیره سافت

این که ادرس دادید مارکتش مال کدوم کشور هست؟
اپ خود مارکتش تو سایته نبود از کجا میشه دیدیش

----------


## Americanboy

ممنونم از Abbasi-naft عزیز
راستش این سایت تبلیغاتی که شما فرمودید،تبلیغاتش برون برنامه ای هست،یعنی کاربر از بازی هم که بیرون بیاد بازهم تبلیغات نمایش داده میشه،ودرآمدش خوبه اما..... مارکت گوگل پلی شدیدا مخالف این نوع تبلیغات هست و صد در صد برنامه یا بازیتون رو تایید نمیکنه متاسفانه...تبلیغات حتما و حتما باید درون خود بازی نمایش داده بشه و بس...راستی دیروز رفتم با وی پی S آمریکا ایمیل بسازم اما صد بار درخواست مجدد دادم عین صد بارش هم شماره موبایل ازم خواست برای وریفای،آقا حامد لطفا بگید که شما چطور تونستید بسازید بدون شماره موبایل؟

----------


## abbasi.naft

> راستش این سایت تبلیغاتی که شما فرمودید،تبلیغاتش برون برنامه ای هست


سلام Americanboy گل
راستش خودمم امروز متوجه شدم که داره این سایته چه کلکی میزنه.

از ادیسون پرسیدند ، تو خسته نشدی ، 1000 بار شکست خوری ، ولی باز هم داری تلاش میکنی !!!

خیلی جوابش قشنگه
میگه من 1000 بار شکست نخوردم ، بلکه 1000 راه پیدا کردم که به موفقیت منتهی نمیشه ، اگرم خودم هم در طول عمرم به موفقیت نرسم ، میراثی بجا میگذارم برای نفر بعد که ، میدونه بایستی از راه 1001 شروع بکنه.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Americanboy گلاین تا اینجا یک راه نادرست ، انشاالله به همین زودیا راه درستش رو پیدا میکنیم.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> این که ادرس دادید مارکتش مال کدوم کشور هست؟
> اپ خود مارکتش تو سایته نبود از کجا میشه دیدیش


 این گزینه منتفی شد.

----------


## abbasi.naft

> دیروز رفتم با وی پی S آمریکا ایمیل بسازم اما صد بار درخواست مجدد دادم عین صد بارش هم شماره موبایل ازم خواست برای وریفای،آقا حامد لطفا بگید که شما چطور تونستید بسازید بدون شماره موبایل؟


http://blog.gift724.ir/%D8%A2%D9%85%...E%D9%84%DB%8C/

با v.p.n استفاده کنید ، ببینید چی میشه .
اگه با گوشی موبایل یا تبلت دارید این کار رو میکنید ، چون از قبل روی os سیستمتون مارکت گوگل پلی نصب هست ، رعایت چند نکته الزامی هست ، به لینک بالا یه  سری بزنید و نظرات و راه حلهایی که مدیر سایت بهشون ارائه کرده رو بخونید ، شاید درست بشه.

----------


## abbasi.naft

دوستان اول باید مشکل این شماره حساب رو حل کنیم ، ظاهرا.
بعد دنبال جا برای تبلیغات بگردیم.


داشتم با پشتیبانی ایرانی کارت صحبت میکردم و مشگلم ومحدودیتهام رو میگفتم که بهم پیشنهاد استفاده از حسابی رو کردند که به Pay pal  وصل بشه و باهاش بشه با admob هم کار کرد.

ایشون به من ویزا کارت کلاسیک رو پیشنهاد دادند  http://www.iranicard.com/index.php/%...B3%DB%8C%DA%A9

در ظاهر که راه مناسبی هست ، نظرات ارزشمند دوستان چی هست ؟؟

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
باز هم منبعش تاجیکستان یا ازبکستان هست.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
کارت بدون نام هست.
و سقف تراکنش هم نداره
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
سوالم اینجاست که برای Pay pal فرقی نمیکنه حساب از کجا بهش وصل میشه ؟؟  admob مشکلی نداره با این کار ؟؟

----------


## abbasi.naft

منابع کارتهای ایرانی کارت ، ازبکستان و تاجیکستان هست .
به جز سه کارت زیر که انگلستان هست.

http://www.iranicard.com/index.php/%...88%D8%B1%DB%8C

http://www.iranicard.com/index.php/%...88%D9%BE%D8%A7

http://www.iranicard.com/index.php/%...A7%D8%B2%DB%8C

به Pay pal هم وصل میشن.

----------


## Americanboy

ممنونم از پیگیری های شما دوست عزیز
اما هر راهی رو که بریم باز میخوریم به در بسته،چون بعد از درخواست وریفای حساب،گوگل تراکنشی با حساب شما انجام میده و از شما میخواد براش کارت شناسائی معتبر و قبض و غیره ارسال کنی،پس بازهم بن بست... فقط یه فامیل در خارج از ایران و در محدوده اقتصادی گوگل پلی ،میتونه کمکمون کنه و بس،بهتره مشکل ایجاد حساب توسعه دهنده برای انتشار بازی های رایگان رو حل کنیم:

1- موقع ساخت جیمیل با آی پی غیر ایرانی شماره موبایل میخواد
این مشکل هست و مابق به امید خدا حل شده است با گیفت کارت...
آقا حامد به دادمون برس...

----------


## abbasi.naft

این رو الان پیدا کردم

شماره تماس : 09393939309
09132708859

ظاهرا تلفن بین المللی جور میکنند.

http://www.webhostingtalk.ir/archive/index.php/t-66587.html

http://clients.esfahanweb.com/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
یه برنامه هم هست به اسم فکر کنم textplus  یا NextPlus  یا که همچین چیزی
روی اندروید نصب میشه ، و یه شماره امریکا (اگه خاغظه درست یاری بکنه) بهتون میده
وریفای گوگل هم از طریق Sms هست .
0020.jpg

فکر میکنم این راه حل مناسب تری باشه (البته خودم امتحان نکردم ، طبق گفته ها و شنیده ها ، فقط یه پیشنهاده)
موفق باشید

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
البته با شماره این برنامه ، دیدم نفراتی که راحت با وایبر ، تلگرام و امثالهم کار میکنند.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
البته ظاهرا برای استفاده از این شماره ، بایستی یه ایمیل در ابتدای کار وارد بکنید

سعی کنید ، ایمیل اولیه از Gmail نباشه (صرفا فقط این یه پیشنهاده)، بعد از اینکه شماره اومد ، به کمک اون Gmail کاریتون رو ویرفای کنید.

----------


## Pedram_mrn

> این رو الان پیدا کردم
> 
> شماره تماس : 09393939309
> 09132708859
> 
> ظاهرا تلفن بین المللی جور میکنند.
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.ir/archive/index.php/t-66587.html
> 
> ...


این شماره ها VoIP هست و فکر نمیکنم گوگل این شماره هارو قبول کنه، چند وقت پیش برای سرویس Azure مایکروسافت همین کارو رو کردم و شناسایی شد، البته از این نرم افزار های که شما نام بردید استفاده نکردم.

----------


## abbasi.naft

> این شماره ها VoIP هست و فکر نمیکنم گوگل این شماره هارو قبول کنه، چند وقت پیش برای سرویس Azure مایکروسافت همین کارو رو کردم و شناسایی شد، البته از این نرم افزار های که شما نام بردید استفاده نکردم.


سلام دوست گرامی
اول از همه تشکر میکنم که تجربیات ارزشمندتون رو اینجا به اشتراک گذاشتید و در بحث شرکت میکنید.

بله ، اون اولیه VoIP هست ، ولی در همین حد در موردش اطلاع دارم.
اما اون دومیه به نظرم کاربردی باشه چون توی تلگرام و وایبر دیدم که ازش استفاده کردند.

----------


## abbasi.naft

> اما هر راهی رو که بریم باز میخوریم به در بسته،چون بعد از درخواست وریفای حساب،گوگل تراکنشی با حساب شما انجام میده و از شما میخواد براش کارت شناسائی معتبر و قبض و غیره ارسال کنی،پس بازهم بن بست...


سلام Americanboy گل
داشتم با پشتیبان ایرانیکارت صحبت میکرم ، خیلی قاطع و مطمئن این راه رو پیشنهاد دادند
1) تهیه مستر کارت مجازی (کشور صادر کنند انگلستان) / بینام هست کارت
2) ثبتنام در Pay pal / بهم گفتند ، آدرس محل سکونت رو هم خودشون بهمون میدن + شماره موبایل رو هم خودشون میدن + یه کد چهار رقمی که نمیدونم چی هست.

هزینه مستر کارت مجازی چیزی حدود 225 هزار تومان هست و هزینه گیفت کارت گوگل هم حدود 98 هزار تومان

حتی حتی حتی اگرم نشه با admob  کار کرد ، میشه با خیلی جاهای دیگه کار کرد که با Pay pal  کار میکنند.
حیف که نرم افزار مورد نظرم هنوز کامل نشده و بعد ماه رمضونم میرم سراغ یه کاری توی حوضه ی تخصصیم و دیگه عملا باید لبتابم رو جمع کنم ، وگرنه حتما حتما از این گزینه استفاده میکردم.

کش دادن بیش از حد این تاپیک هم فکر نمیکنم به کسی کمک بکنه.
توی این دو سال هم احتمالا به این خاطر خیلی از دوستان به نتیجه نرسیدند ، چون نمیخواستند هزینه های اولیه رو متقبل بشوند (به قول معروف ، شتر سواری دلا دلا نمیشه)

موفق باشید

----------


## abbasi.naft

> 1- موقع ساخت جیمیل با آی پی غیر ایرانی شماره موبایل میخواد
> این مشکل هست و مابق به امید خدا حل شده است با گیفت کارت...
> آقا حامد به دادمون برس...


اینم راه تهیه سیمکارت با پیش شماره انگلستان 44+

http://123epay.com/simcard.html

http://sim-smart.ir/

http://www.kiasuncard.com/page.aspx?...ional-SimCards

----------


## hamedjj

*ساخت اکانت های ویرفای شده google play developer امکان پذیر شد.*
با استفاده از این اکانت شما میتوانید برنامه های رایگان و پولی یا با پرداخت درون برنامه ای یا با تبلیغات admob منتشر کنید.
برای دریافت جزئیات بیشتر به این تاپیک مراجعه کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?501743

----------


## Pedram_mrn

خب دیگه توافق هم اوکی شد، ایشالا تا چند ماه دیگه (2016) ما هم مثل بقیه دنیا میتونیم برنامه هامونو تو استور های جهانی بذاریم... داریم یعنی؟!

----------


## roboman78

یعنی میشه
مگه داریم مگه میشه
امیدوارم بشه

----------


## جزیره سافت

سلام
من بد از اینکه 25 دلار پرداخت می کنم ازم تصویر پاسپورت و شماره حساب بانکی میخواد
کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه
برای قرار دادن برنامه های رایگان گفتن اینا را نمی خواد

----------


## saleh2222

بهترین اندروید مارکت ایرانی رزمارکته
بازی ، برنامه ، موسیقی ، تصویر ، کتاب ، روزنامه ، مجله و...
برنامه ی اندروید هم داره
هیچ کارمزدی هم نمیگیره برای پرداخت ها
من برنامه هام رو فقط تو رزمارکت میزارم برای دانلود چون پرداخت درون برنامش هم خیلی ساده تره
و هیچ کارمزدی هم برای پرداختا نمیگیره
فعلا داره بروزرسانی میشه
شدیدا منتظرم ببینم نسخه ی جدید چطوریه

----------


## aa5773825

اکانت وریفای شده فروشی اینجا پیدا میشه ؟؟

----------


## ncarbonex

شما که تو مارکت جهانی اندروید yandex ثبت نام کردی: این swift code که میخواد برای تهران هست برای شهرستان ما (زنجان) نیست. چه میشه کرد؟ تهران بزنم؟

----------


## saadat68

*اگر به عنوان یک ایرانی بخوایم اپ رو به صورت کاملا رایگان در گوگل پلی بگذاریم برای دانلود مشکلی که پیش نمیاد ؟ در این حالت شرایط به چه صورت هست ؟*

----------


## keyhan.taktaz

من پورسانت میگیرم برنامه میذارم
پولی یا با تبلیغات admob

----------


## aryana_b

سلام 
اول از همه مرسی از اینکه اطلاعات و راهکارتون رو در اختیار بقیه قرار دادین 
من میخوام برنامم رو به صورت پولی در گوگل پلی قرار بدم 
خارج از کشور آشنا دارم که بتونم آدرس و شماره حساب رو بدم
داشتن آدرس و شماره حساب کافیه؟ یا موقعی که بخوام برنامه رو قرار بدم باید حتمن از v.p.s یا v.p.n استفاده کنم؟ 
سوال دیگه اینکه خود گوگل مقدار دقیق پولی رو که به حساب میریزه رو مینویسه؟ که موقع حساب کتاب با اون طرف به مشکل نخورم؟
و اینکه اسم شخصی صاحب حساب باید با اسم تولید کننده برنامه یکی باشه؟ مثلن من با اسم خودم برنامه رو منتشر کنم ولی حساب بانکی و آدرس به اسم یه نفر دیگه باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟

ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین

----------


## aa5773825

> من پورسانت میگیرم برنامه میذارم
> پولی یا با تبلیغات admob


سلام
توضیحات بیشتر ، لطفا !!
ممنون

----------


## saadat68

> *معرفی مارکت بزرگ SlideME :*
> 
> 
>  با سلام
> در این پست قصد دارم مارکت معروف و معتبر SlideME را بهتون معرفی کنم.
>  SlideME یکی از قدیمی ترین مارکت های اندروید است که بر روی خیلی از  دستگاه های اندروید نصب می باشد و طرفداران فراوانی دارد. این مارکت از  پسیاری از سیستم های پرداخت از جمله paypal , visa ,mastercard, سیستم  پرداخت بانکی و سیستم پرداخت آمازون و سیستم پرداخت موبایلی fortumo و ...  پشتیبانی میکند که همین باعث شده که این مارکت به یکی از مارکت های معروف و  دوست داشتنی برای کاربران اندروید تبدیل شود . حتی در بعضی مواقع تعداد  دانلود بعضی برنامه های اندروید در این مارکت از گوگل پلی هم بیشتر بوده  است. (البته این بدین معنی نیست که از گوگل پلی بیشتر کاربر دارد)
> *حق الزحمه مارکت SlideME از توسعه دهنده ها 20% میباشد که این نسبت به بقیه مارکتهای اندروید واقعا بی نظیره*
>  *نکته ی مهم:*
>  نحوه تصویه حساب با توسعه دهندگان از طریق Bank Wire Transfer و Paypal و Amazon و Coinbase account و *Bitcoin wallet* میباشد که خوشبختانه توسعه دهندگان ایرانی به راحتی میتوانند حساب Bitcoin داشته باشند و درآمدهای خود را دریافت کنند.
> ...


نمیشه پرداخت درون برنامه ای این رو استفاده کنیم و در گوگل پلی منتشر کنیم ؟
گوگل پلی اینجوری قبول میکنه ؟

----------


## ansaralghaem

*با سلام و با تشکر از دوستان 
همه بحث رو نخوندم اما یه پیشنهاد دارم از اونجایی که سایت برنامه نویس واقعا سایت بسیار خوبی هست و برای ما قابل اعتماد
ای کاش خود مدیریت سایت همت کنند و یه حساب توی گوگل باز کنند و ما هم برنامه ها رو به ایشون بدیم جهت قرار دادن داخل گوگل و یا هر مارکتی که دردسر داره
عوضش مدیریت سایت میتونه به روش های مختلف مثلا گرفتن مبلغی یا شریک شدن در سود برنامه سود خودش رو هم ببره و یا روش های دیگه به هر حال میشه یه کارایی کرد فکر کنم برای شروع این بهترین گزینه باشه چون بحث انتقال پول و... خودش داستانهایی داره

*

----------


## konkoroid

من می تونم برنامه های رایگان شما رو تو گوگل پلی بذارم
بدون هیچ هزینه ای

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

با سلام .


ما با چنتا از بچه ها گروه برنامه نویسان تلگرام رو راه اندازی کردیم . خوشحال میشیم دوستان دوست داشتند بپپیوندند . 


قوانین : 


برسی برنامه نویسی موبایل 


برسی و تبادل اطلاعات و بازار یابی


برسی برنامه نویسی سیستم عامل های موبایل


لینک گروه : https://telegram.me/joinchat/CATI0wNWc7bmUEv7xg1E5Q

----------


## mohsen-new

سلام،راست و حسینی بگین تا حالا خودتون چقدر از مارکتهای خارجی درآمد داشتین؟ :متفکر: 

*ساخت اکانت های ویرفای شده google play developer امکان پذیر شد.*
با استفاده از این اکانت شما میتوانید برنامه های رایگان و پولی یا با پرداخت درون برنامه ای یا با تبلیغات admob منتشر کنید.
برای دریافت جزئیات بیشتر به این تاپیک مراجعه کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?501743[/QUOTE]

----------


## mrzzrm

> سلام،راست و حسینی بگین تا حالا خودتون چقدر از مارکتهای خارجی درآمد داشتین؟
> 
> *ساخت اکانت های ویرفای شده google play developer امکان پذیر شد.*
> با استفاده از این اکانت شما میتوانید برنامه های رایگان و پولی یا با پرداخت درون برنامه ای یا با تبلیغات admob منتشر کنید.
> برای دریافت جزئیات بیشتر به این تاپیک مراجعه کنید:
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?501743


[/QUOTE]

شما اونجا گفتین که به یه مبلغی این اکانتو جور میکنین حالا یه مساله مطرحه:
ارزش هزینه کردن داره؟؟

----------


## pbm_soy

دوستان درباره این سایت mobpay.ir نظری ندارید؟

----------


## hamseda03

دوستان گرامی کسی هست این فروشگاه رو تست کرده باشه؟
Opera Mobile Store
---
عضویتش که رایگان هست. فارسی هم ساپورت می کنه
من تازه عضوش شدم اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره در میان بذاره
Opera Mobile Store Administrator Access

----------


## vb2005

رازهای موفقیت در گوگل پلی Google Play :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...60#post2315460

----------


## hamedjj

با سلام
طی بررسی هایی که انجام دادم *موب پی* سایت معتبری در زمینه ارائه *اکانت ویرفای شده گوگل پلی* میباشد
چندین نفر این اکانت را که خریداری کردند و با بنده صحبت کردند تا به الان مشکلی براشون پیش نیامد و از گوگل پلی درآمدهای خودشان را دریافت میکنند.
یکی از خریداران یک تاپیک در انجمن بازی سازی باز کرده و سخاوتمندانه تجربیات خودش را به اشتراک همگان گذاشته است
اگر سوالی دارید میتوانید در این تاپیک مطرح کنید

http://forum.unity3d.ir/%DA%AF%D9%81...C%DB%8C-2.html

سربلند و پیروز باشید

----------


## aa5773825

همین آدرسی که حامد آقا دادن رو به صفحه آخرش مراجعه بکنید ، توی پستهای آخر نارضایتی موج میزنه

----------


## aliyeredon3

من دو سه ماه پیش از موب پی اکانت 750 تومنی خریدم
اولین نکته اینه که قبل از فروش تحویل گرفتن اما بعد از خرید اکانت یا جواب نمیدن یا خیلی بد جواب میدن
الان هم که قرار بود بعد از یماه کارت فیزیکی بفرستن، غیب شدن خبری  نیست بعنی دیگه کلا جواب نمیدن


تبلیغاتشونم الکیه. دانلود من رو از 3 تا رسوند به 14   تا
لینک   بازی:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...=com.funny.RTD

----------


## hamedjj

سلام دوستان
موسسه حقوقی اریکه عدل اقدام به افتتاح حساب گوگل پلی برای توسعه دهندگان به صورت قانونی کرده است.
بدین صورت که یک شرکت برای شما در اسکاتلند یا کانادا ثبت میکنه و یک حساب بانکی به نام شرکت برای شما افتتاح میکنه و بعد در گوگل پلی برای شما ثبت نام میکنه.
استدیوهای بازی سازی ایرانی هم برای انتشار برنامه در خارج از کشور از این روش استفاده میکنند.
این روش قانونیه و مشکلی برای حساب پیش نمیاد ، ولی خوب هزینه بالایی نسبت به روش های غیرقانونیش داره.

جهت اطلاع از هزینه ها باید با دفترشون تماس بگیرید.
http://arike-banking.ir/%d8%ad%d8%b3...7%db%8c%d9%84/

موفق باشید

----------

